# 5 Letters



## Lord Homicide

Saw this game elsewhere. Rules are to make a sentence or phrase with the 5 letters from the previous post then give 5 letters for the next person. Let's see how far this goes...

J F J D D


----------



## Copchick

Just For John's Dog Dave

C M D A H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could Monsieur desire another ham ?










A W A N P


----------



## Hairazor

A woman always needs pampering

K L C O N


----------



## Lord Homicide

King's loin cook off next?

O Q V L R


----------



## MrGrimm

Oblivious Quail Values Living Righteously

A B C D E


----------



## Hairazor

Another big crazy dude escaped

P A N B L


----------



## Goblin

People ate nothing but lettuce

T V O M S


----------



## Copchick

The Valentines On My Shelf

D B Z I M


----------



## Lord Homicide

Double Breasted Zombie Inmate Missing

R S T L E


----------



## highbury

Reapers Steal The Life Energy

P M D A S


----------



## Copchick

Purple Motorcyles Dream About Skateboards

Y K C A J


----------



## Hairazor

You know cats are jaded

B L P O D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Larry Plays Oboes Diligently


P T K D L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Put Down the Koolaid Drink, Loser !










E A J C S


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew Just Can't Stop

S P O T B


----------



## Hairazor

Spotted pigs oink then backup

L R O M T


----------



## Lord Homicide

Love redheads on my table!

L H R A B


----------



## Copchick

*Sorry Double posting error*

See next line please


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide Really Abuses Beer

Q W E R T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Quaint Wombats eat rat tails.

Z K E A C


----------



## MrGrimm

Zoo Keepers Eat Animals Continuously

V W X Y Z


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vivian, why xerox your zipper?

M A E W S


----------



## Goblin

Many aliens enter Washington sometimes

P R U V A


----------



## Lord Homicide

Please Resume Uninviting Virginia Attendees

T E E B L


----------



## MrGrimm

Train Electric Eels Before Lunch

A A A A A


----------



## Lord Homicide

As anticipated, anyone available after?

J S V H W


----------



## Copchick

Just Stop Voicing Hatred Worldwide


G H L E T


----------



## MrGrimm

Geeks Have Let Everyone Tease

T T S A F


----------



## Lord Homicide

Tiny Tim, Scared And Fragile

R S T L E


----------



## Goblin

Roxy stole the last envelope

T P M V U


----------



## Hairazor

Tattooed pinkies make Venus unordinary

L V A N D


----------



## Lord Homicide

_(LOL!!! HR)_

Las Vegas: Alcoholic Nuptial Destination

G W O B S


----------



## Copchick

Glow Worms Obey Boy Scouts

Z D E W P


----------



## MrGrimm

Zealots determine ethics with pride


----------



## Lord Homicide

Zsa-zsa does everything while parking.

M J W A P


----------



## Hairazor

Mint julips with alcoholic perfection

F S I B C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fermenting Slowly Insures Beer Character !!!










W W F H P


----------



## Hairazor

(Good one Evil A)

Who would follow Haunt protocol?

B O M A D


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bourbon over margaritas any day. 

K M A B O


----------



## Goblin

Kill many and burn others

Y V I M B


----------



## Copchick

Yes Victor, I Might Bite

B W A I L


----------



## MrGrimm

Because Whales All Improvise Laughing

W O R K S


----------



## Hairazor

Will our rubberband keep snapping?

T I L M N


----------



## MrGrimm

The Interesting Lady Made Nachos

N N N M X


----------



## Hairazor

Naughty Nurse Nanette misappropriated xrays

O M S U G


----------



## Goblin

One may sometimes use guns

Y E F O H


----------



## Copchick

Yes Einstein, Funny Orange Horses!

C L W I N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crazy Lemmings Will Inundate Norway


M G L H H


----------



## Hairazor

My Gosh Luella has halitosis

P N E R T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Please Note: English resists translation...

S H C A N


----------



## Goblin

So how can anyone nap

W C I M V


----------



## Copchick

What Copchick? It's my vehicle!

S W L T F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shall we light the fire ?

H D M K A


----------



## Hairazor

Hot dang, making Kahlua Avalanches!

T U B D R


----------



## Gorylovescene

Tiny umbrella, big drink- ready!

F A B E W


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Fearful and bleak, everyone wailed

Y D G H S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yer dog got his shots ?










H H A B D


----------



## Copchick

Hairazor Has A Blue Dog

S O G F M


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes Oona gets fan mail

L U V B T


----------



## Gorylovescene

Legend Unicorn Victory By Tom

H I K F E


----------



## Goblin

Has it killed friends either

N R C I B


----------



## Hairazor

Nosferatu runs Curbie Information Bureau

D S E O L


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn Santa's elves: oppressed laborers

N D B R T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never Destroy British Royalty's Throne !

B M C Y B


----------



## Goblin

Be more careful your birthday

U V T M C


----------



## Copchick

Uncle Victor Talks Much Cantonese

P O C W R


----------



## MrGrimm

Police Over Criminals Will Resume


----------



## Moon Dog

M c w q r


----------



## Copchick

My Cowboy Won't Quit Riding!

G O M P T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Get off my porch, Twit !

S M Y T P


----------



## MrGrimm

Since Mary Yelped, Tom Peed

G H G H Z


----------



## Goblin

Good hearted George hates Zombies

T R S O G


----------



## Hairazor

That rock song outraged Granny

P O P H B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paranormal Old Poltergeists Haunt Belfries


K T B O W


----------



## Copchick

Kit Talks Boldly Of Witches

T B L T B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too bad Last talks back

J B A V N


----------



## MrGrimm

Just Be A Vain Nerd

J G S J U


----------



## Hairazor

Judge Gunn serves justice up

Y M O P L


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You Must Obey Propagandized Literature

I P O K D


----------



## Goblin

If people only killed dentists

Y E O N C


----------



## MrGrimm

You engineer other nasty contraptions

Y Y Z Z A


----------



## Hairazor

Yowza Yes! Zsa Zsa answered

B L T A W


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bye Lassie, Timmy's at Woodstock

W I R O D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why Is Reality Often Dull?


J G O P T


----------



## Lord Homicide

Justa Gaithersburg outstanding person theorizing.

E L R U I


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ennui Leaves Reality Uninteresting Indeed

S G E T L


----------



## theundeadofnight

Some ghosts eat the living .

T A R S P


----------



## Hairazor

Tomatoes are really summer produce

M N S O B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Men notice severely oversized .....breadboxes... (what ? : )

E A L B O


----------



## Goblin

Eat all lettuce bought once

P V X U D


----------



## MrGrimm

Please Vindicate Xylophones Under Duress (lol!)

W A S T E


----------



## Hairazor

Wiil Agnes still taser Earnie?

L O P O N


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Loud Opinionated People Often Nip

B A G T I


----------



## Evil Andrew

*Bacardi and Gatorade! That's It !*

Fuzzy Leprachaun

L G D A S


----------



## Hairazor

Lonely gorillas drink after supper

M O P I H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mezcal, Oro, Patrón, Integradora, Herencia

T M Y C L


----------



## Copchick

That's My Yellow Canary Leg

S L R B T


----------



## Hairazor

Stop leaving Railway Bums tickets

O P N R V


----------



## MrGrimm

Only People Need Real Value


----------



## Goblin

MrGrimm said:


> Only People Need Real Value


Letters man, letters! 

B K N C Y


----------



## Hairazor

Broken knees need crutchs ya'll.

U V I M N


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ultra Vitamins Include Minerals, Naturally!

S P E J K


----------



## badgerbadger

Slug Pudding, Everyone!!! ...just kidding.

G O L S U


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin owes Lady Sherry undeniably 


P L K B C


----------



## Copchick

Purple Lynxs Kill Blind Chimpanzees

K E C A O


----------



## badgerbadger

Kangaroos eat chicken and octopus.

L D U N R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leave dearest Utah, never return !

E Y L H V


----------



## Goblin

Even young ladies hate vitamins

T W C O M


----------



## badgerbadger

Tired wombats chew on menthol.

G O I H F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghoulish Options Inside Haunt Forum


F J R B D


----------



## badgerbadger

Fat jellyfish rejoice before dinner

F K H Y K


----------



## Copchick

Fat Karl Hold Your Kite 

E T I P F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every time I post - funny !

F Y I T A


----------



## Hairazor

For your information, that's awesome!

K L J I B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keep losing Jacks in blackjack 

G G L R S


----------



## Hairazor

Good girls leave rascals smiling

M B O O L


----------



## Goblin

Most barn owls only laugh

Y C R M W


----------



## theundeadofnight

You can't really milk worms .

T Y M P A


----------



## highbury

Thank You My Precious Allies

G D S O B


----------



## Hairazor

Gold diggers starring on Broadway

L L O W N


----------



## Evil Andrew

Living large on Wednesday night

N S T M H


----------



## N. Fantom

Nothing Stupid To Make Here

T L B H O


----------



## Goblin

The lage bars have opened

Y C Z O X


----------



## Hairazor

You can zone on Xanax

P I L U M


----------



## Lord Homicide

Please inquire ladies under mistletoe

F W Y M M


----------



## Copchick

From Walmart, Your Monster Mud

P L L U D


----------



## Hairazor

Please let Lucy understand diagrams

M B M J O


----------



## N. Fantom

Margret Bought Multiple Juicy Oranges

T P L N G


----------



## Goblin

The people love not going

W A R P S


----------



## Lord Homicide

When ants raid, picnics suck.

W W A N D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where Will Aunt Nellie Drink?


R K B Y E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Roxy kills broken yellow emptiness 

P O K W Z


----------



## MrGrimm

Poor Old Ken Without Zeal

W W W C O


----------



## Hairazor

Wooly Wild West Cowboy Organization

L O M O B


----------



## Goblin

Losing one's mind over brains

G U B C R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin uses big creepy Reepers

F T Y A V


----------



## MrGrimm

Father Time Yells At Venus

V V V V V (just watched V for Vendetta ok?)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Very varicose veins void vendetta

P O I U Y


----------



## Goblin

Pick one if used yesterday

H W O B Y


----------



## Copchick

How Was Old Bill's Yoyo

S M R Q P


----------



## MrGrimm

Smelly Men Reap Queries Prematurely

D A Y O F


----------



## Goblin

Don't ask your old friend

R V X O M


----------



## Copchick

Review Veterinarians X-rays Of Mandibles

D R I V E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Direction Really Is Very Elusive


F G L F R


----------



## Evil Andrew

French golfers lack fundamental resources 

D M T N J


----------



## Goblin

Don't make turtles new jumpers

T R C I N


----------



## Hairazor

Try riding cycles in Nome

B R M U F


----------



## Goblin

Broom riding makes unbelievable flying

O B U M V


----------



## MrGrimm

Obviously Butter Utterly Motivates Vegans

B B C C A


----------



## Goblin

Boring black cats can't applaud

T C I M R


----------



## Hairazor

The Coven invites Moon's rising

B U R Y D


----------



## Moon Dog

Bring Underwear, Roy Young's Driving

T C P I P


----------



## Goblin

The children posted in Pennslyvania

Y V R C I


----------



## Hairazor

You very rarely circle Iowa

M N J O L


----------



## Goblin

Many never join old leaugues

T C W D O


----------



## Copchick

The Count Will Drive Over

L H E A U


----------



## Hairazor

Let's head East after Utah

U O M B G


----------



## Goblin

Usually old men borrow guns

P N O R S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pinot Noir or Riesling, Sir ?

I F M T O


----------



## Haunt Maker

I forgot my tomb ornament! 



H A J K W


----------



## Goblin

Has anyone just killed witches

B U P U D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being unsure, Paul used Demerol

PKVHS


----------



## Hairazor

Penelope keeps varnishing hickory sticks

R T Y O G


----------



## Moon Dog

Real Time Your Other Gesture 

P P T Q R


----------



## Hairazor

Please people try quieter rioting

M N B W A


----------



## Goblin

Most new bats wear armor

T P M V U


----------



## Evil Andrew

Take prude, meaningless virtues underground 

SAWME


----------



## Hairazor

Sally always watched me eat

R F V O B


----------



## Goblin

Really funny vegetables only burn

U D N C P


----------



## Moon Dog

Undecided Democrats Never Change Parties

Q Z G H M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quiet Zebras Graze Hay Munchily


J T I L Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just try it like........yeah

W E R T Y


----------



## Night Watchman

Will Everyone Rise To You

V S G H Q


----------



## MommaMoose

Very Somber Girls Hug Quickly

R B Y W K


----------



## Hairazor

Really bright young women know

N O N B C


----------



## Darcula

Not On National Biscuit Channel 

C O M P D


----------



## Goblin

Can one man pick dates

P B I C Y


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter is certainly yummy

G F V O K


----------



## Spooky1

Gargoyles Frequent Very Old Kingdoms

T W A R B


----------



## Copchick

The Werewolves Are Right Behind

P L U S H


----------



## Goblin

Push leaves under someone's house

B R A I N


----------



## graveyardmaster

boat ran aground in norway

D B R S W


----------



## Copchick

Dumb Blondes Really Say What?

H K I O L


----------



## graveyardmaster

he knows i own land

S T R B D


----------



## Hairazor

Staring toward Rome brought dreams

O L I M B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Others left it mostly bald

P I Y E Q


----------



## badgerbadger

penelope is yawning, entertain quickly.

H G F I K


----------



## Goblin

Have ghosts found it kills

P V U L S


----------



## Hairazor

Please visit under lovely skies

A B H G I


----------



## Darcula

Alien Bats Hair Glowing Indigo

B B B B B


----------



## Goblin

Boys brought Barbara brainy bats

U X Q Z V


----------



## Hairazor

Unusual X-rays quizz Zurgh's vocabulary

L M B O U


----------



## RoxyBlue

Liquid Meals Bring On Ugliness

G D L R D


----------



## graveyardmaster

good daughters like red dresses

P D R W T


----------



## Copchick

Police Don't Rhyme With Time

S M D S A


----------



## Hairazor

Sadistic masochistic damsels saw away

V M G H S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Very mean girls have some

G D A H C


----------



## Goblin

Get down and have chocolate

H E C P M


----------



## Copchick

Hey Evil Copchick Posts More 

P L I R S


----------



## Hairazor

People loath Internal Revenue Service

S D S M B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Searching databases stops major blunders

L M N O P


----------



## Goblin

Let my new octopus play

U V X O M


----------



## theundeadofnight

Undead vixens x-ray only men

S T R I O


----------



## Hairazor

Still trying real Italian opera

L N B V P


----------



## Evil Andrew

Large naked Baptists validate Presbyterianism 

K H F D A


----------



## Hairazor

Keep hiding from drunken apes

L K M J H


----------



## Goblin

Let's keep most jokers home

G U V E X


----------



## scareme

Give us vixens every Xbox.

HLMEP


----------



## theundeadofnight

Happy lighting makes everybody pleasant .

D R O P W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dragsters Run Over People Wildly


R J S V G


----------



## Hairazor

Royal jelly salve, very good!

M N B V C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Men never buy Velcro clothes

N M H L I


----------



## Hairazor

Never mail huge living Iguanas

J N V O I


----------



## Goblin

Junkies never vacation on islands

P R U V O


----------



## Hairazor

People rarely understand video operations

M B V O K


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many burn vampires overtly killed

O P Q D C


----------



## Copchick

Our Pencils Quit Dancing Calypso

P R O G U


----------



## Goblin

People really order huns usually

P B O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter on Marble Rye

A D F T C


----------



## graveyardmaster

a dancing fairy traps cobwebs

F I H G T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fat Ingrid has green toenails

L O P R T


----------



## Goblin

Lost on patrol really tests

H R C O V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having regrets concerning overt violence ?

A Z S X D


----------



## Goblin

Are zombies surprising Xaviar daily

P T C W O


----------



## Hairazor

Part time coaches walk out

M N B V C


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Mike notices Brianna's very clean.

J L R P S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jane loves Roger's pectoral smoothness ; )

H K D R T


----------



## Goblin

Humans kill ducks raised tenderly

G I M V R


----------



## theundeadofnight

Ghosts invaded Miami voting rooms .

N U R G H


----------



## SterchCinemas

Never Use Randys Glove Hand

F Y W R


----------



## Goblin

Free your weary roomers

Y V R S O


----------



## Hairazor

Your Variety Revival Show Oversold

L C U I Q


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Copyists Use Inky Quills


T U E T C


----------



## SterchCinemas

Truly Use Every Turtle's Claw

G I R D E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grandpa incites rough, dirty Evilness

MBCZH


----------



## Hairazor

My brother calls Zurich home

E D S A O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil dead satisfy Andrew's offering

H B D C W


----------



## Hairazor

Happy babies dance country western

L K J N C


----------



## sparky

Lucky knives just need carnage


S P A R K


----------



## Goblin

Some people ate real kelp

R V O M R


----------



## graveyardmaster

real violets only meet rectangles

T Z O W M


----------



## Hairazor

Temple Zen offers warm meditation

H G F T Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Harvested grapes ferment through yeast

L J K H J


----------



## Copchick

Little Jill's Kite Hit Jack

P A H N B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pizza and habaneros never blend....

F D S A C


----------



## Goblin

Friends don't steal any Cadallacs

R V O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Recreational vehicle owners motivate variety

L L O J P


----------



## Goblin

Ladie love old juicy pops

K B U M V


----------



## sparky

Kill bunnies until monkeys vomit


S H Y E L


----------



## Hairazor

Susan hopes you eat lobster

G H Y M B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Girls have young men bewildered

O K L F D


----------



## Hairazor

Older kids like fooling duffers

M M B J K


----------



## sparky

Most men blame just kids

D T F O F


----------



## Goblin

Do terrorists fight old farmers

P B O M V


----------



## sparky

Please bite only mummified vampires 

W K R P C


----------



## SterchCinemas

Wendy Knows Randy Picks Cats

N V L W S


----------



## RoxyBlue

New Vampires Love Willling Servants


T J S E F


----------



## sparky

The jury sees enough facts

L A T M B


----------



## Hairazor

Later, after the meeting, Batman

O O L K J


----------



## Evil Andrew

Overly odd looking kids jibber

R A D E R


----------



## Goblin

Run and dodge eerie rats

U V P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Uber voles pick mighty rats

O M O B G


----------



## Goblin

One man once bagged gorillas

P B U M V


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Peanut butter brings Ursela much vomitng.
K C E G D


----------



## MrGrimm

Kenny Could Eat German Dogs

H I J K L


----------



## Hairazor

Hello Igor, just killing lunch?

L L K M J


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, Look, Kenny Might Jump!


H E J D W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Helga enjoys Jedi domination workouts!

K N G L B


----------



## Hairazor

Knights need good looking babes

O O L K F


----------



## MrGrimm

Oops Our Labrador Keeps Farting

F A R T S (a themed post if there ever was one lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Flatulating A$$es Really Too Smelly


H R L D M


----------



## MrGrimm

Harry Really Let Down Maude

B U B B A


----------



## Hairazor

Big ugly bumps bring anguish

E W T Y N


----------



## Copchick

End Witch Tormenting You Newbie

R O C W M


----------



## Goblin

Really old Californians will move

P N O V Y


----------



## MrGrimm

Please No Other Vapers You!

T T O T T


----------



## Hairazor

Tricks, treats opposite Treats, tricks

L O L O L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lauging Out Loud Over Loonies


T U D Y I


----------



## Hairazor

Totally ugly ducks yodel indefinitely

A W Q R T


----------



## Goblin

All wise Quakers really try

P B I M R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pilsner beer induces mild retardation 

R A F W B


----------



## Hairazor

Reality alters frozen waffle brownies

P L K N F


----------



## Goblin

People like killing new friends

W S O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Women sometimes orchestrate moving violations

O I J H G


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ohio independents just hate gerrymandering 

G G H M P


----------



## theundeadofnight

Good ghosts help many people .

G H R I M


----------



## Hairazor

Ghostly holograms rivet immature monkeys

B V C D S


----------



## Goblin

Because vetrinarians cause dog's symtoms

H O M V Y


----------



## theundeadofnight

Here's our mature vampire yodeling .

T I O P R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Irresistible Otters Play Rambunctiously


L J L B H


----------



## Hairazor

Laughing jauntily, Lilly bussed Henry

K J H O I


----------



## Goblin

Keep jumping higher once instigated

G R S B M


----------



## sparky

Grave robbers sometimes become mummies !

J E U T S


----------



## MrGrimm

Jack Ends Up Talking Silly (Could be a good summary to the TV series LOST)

H A L L O


----------



## Hairazor

Halloween always lifts lagging observers

B V C J R


----------



## MrGrimm

Because Vaseline Can Jive Relationships

H A R H A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Horny Armenians remove harnesses after......

F A S C B


----------



## Goblin

Farmers always save crops badly

Y C O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Yosef completely opened my veins

B V C Y O


----------



## MrGrimm

But Verification Can Yield Obscenities 

J I Z S S


----------



## Hairazor

Jazz is zingy swingy singing

P P I L K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pesky People Irritate Little Kids


T H D C B


----------



## Evil Andrew

The hour doth come bleakly......

U K L P H


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle Kurt loves purple hostas

J H G F S


----------



## Goblin

Just horrible ghosts frighten seniors

P B I M V


----------



## MrGrimm

Please Babble Impatiently My Vixen

V I X E N


----------



## Hairazor

Vixen is X-rated entertainment nightly

P P I U Y


----------



## Goblin

Paper plates in Utah yesterday

H R C I M


----------



## MrGrimm

Harry Really Can Improvise Manually

G G G W W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good God, Gary, Who's Wailing?


B F H C B


----------



## MrGrimm

Because Farts Have Corrosive Blasts

H I H I I


----------



## Hairazor

Help, I'm having imaginary images

J M E R W


----------



## MrGrimm

Jim May Establish Real Winners

M M M M M


----------



## Hairazor

My, my, more Monster madness

L K M B V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Life kills many burdensome values

D K S C V


----------



## MrGrimm

Do Kites Show Certain Veneers

H U U H B


----------



## Hairazor

Happy undertakers uncover human bodies

O M J G F


----------



## MrGrimm

Oily Muggers Jump Girls Frantically

G I R L X


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts irritate Ronald Lawerence Xaviar

P N M C U


----------



## Hairazor

Pranking neighbors means certain ultimatums

S G T Y U


----------



## highbury

Some Girls Test You Unendingly 

P M D A S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Please, my dear, another Stout !

D B R S A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do Big Rats Scare Anyone?


T E S F S


----------



## Hairazor

The elephant sits forlornly sobbing

B G H Y P


----------



## Goblin

Big ghosts have your plates

R C O M V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Red China occupies Manchurian villages

O O I H A


----------



## Hairazor

Oola opines ingrown hair agony

U W D F T


----------



## Copchick

Under Wooden Decks Firepits Tumble

V M E P A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Visualize me enthusiastically pouring ales !

D Y E S C


----------



## Hairazor

Do you ever send collect?

M B V C L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many brewers value clean lines....


K H M E R


----------



## Goblin

Kids have more errors regularally

O B M C U


----------



## Hairazor

Oh brother, Milton came undone

M N B V C


----------



## Goblin

men need beautiful vacations constantly

P B U M V


----------



## Hairazor

Please bump up my vacation

M B O I Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many brewers over incubate yeast


G V B A D


----------



## Goblin

Good vegetable buyers act dumb

Y V O M T


----------



## Hairazor

Yvonne veered over mountain trails

L L K C Q


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leery Little Kids Cower Quickly


W Y S I O


----------



## Goblin

Will you save it outside

T W V X O


----------



## Copchick

Tina Will View X-rays Only

G Z D Q P


----------



## Hairazor

Gadzooks, Zounds, Dairy Queen Parfait!!

W R Y I P


----------



## Goblin

Will rats yield in Pennslyvania

U V M C T


----------



## Hairazor

Under viaducts most creepy, tremble!

L K J N B


----------



## badgerbadger

Look kids, Japanese narwal babies!

F O F I J


----------



## Hairazor

Fifty odd felons in jail

K J H L O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Killing just hurts loved ones 

H A C K R


----------



## Hairazor

Harry and Charley kick rumps

U Y T R W


----------



## Goblin

Usually you try renting washers

J O M B Y


----------



## Hairazor

Juicy oysters make borborygmus yowls

K K J H F


----------



## Goblin

Krispy Kreme just happened fillings

P B I M C


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter is my craving

Z O P I L


----------



## Goblin

Zombies only play in lakes

X U V W Z


----------



## Hairazor

Xavier upstages Venus with Zeus

M B G T E


----------



## badgerbadger

Many badgers give tough exams.

J D S H V


----------



## Hairazor

Just dissecting seven healthy vagrants

C J P L L


----------



## badgerbadger

Crabby Jeannie just LOVES lemons.

J F Q C B


----------



## Goblin

Just find quiet canadian bacon

G O M V U


----------



## Hairazor

Grisly omnivorous monkeys value uova

J H G F D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just having gin for dinner

G C B A G


----------



## Copchick

Give Copchick Back Andy's Gun

W O F S T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would other firearms suffice today ?

P D Y P T


----------



## RoxyBlue

People Dig Your Purple Tablecloth


F H F J H


----------



## Hairazor

Full house for Jan's haunt

Y T R W B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yesterday's truth rarely waits bravely

B M M K L


----------



## Hairazor

Bring me more kugel later

Y T M V F


----------



## Goblin

You take more various franchises

O N M V Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Old necrotic men value youth

L H P O I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look How Peppy Oliver Is


W R E W R


----------



## Hairazor

We rarely eat with relatives

G F D S A


----------



## Evil Andrew

God-forsaken desert stops all......


LDVBM


----------



## Hairazor

Love driving very big motorvehicles

R R C V T


----------



## Moon Dog

Randy raccoon climbs various trees

P P W Y U


----------



## Goblin

People play with your ukeleyle

H I M V R


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor is marinating veal roast

G G B V C


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts gave banshees vacation conditions

H R C O M


----------



## Hairazor

Henry rarely conducts overt missions

O P M B V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old People Model Beefy Veins


E Y S H C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil ? Yes, she has charm.....

F A F C C


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Fear And Fascination Counting Corpses 

D E A T H


----------



## Hairazor

Don't eat after the hogs

L M L J H


----------



## Goblin

Lets make lanterns just horrible

T N M R D


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Night Moon Really Dazzles


E Y S H A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil ? Yes, she honors Andrew

KHGFS


----------



## Hairazor

Kicking high gets football scores

H G T R E


----------



## Goblin

Has Goblin took Richmond early

F I M V I


----------



## Hairazor

Formaldehyde in my veins itches

C C V B G


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cleanly cut vegetables bore guests

K L M O U


----------



## Goblin

Killers like more old underwear

P B U M C


----------



## Hairazor

Purple bloomers under my caftan

O P M J H


----------



## Goblin

One person might just have

U N V O M


----------



## Copchick

Unicorns Never View Old Music

H J R O E


----------



## Hairazor

Hothead Joe runs over everyone

M M N V Z


----------



## Goblin

Most men need violent zombies

G O M V I


----------



## Hairazor

George overpaid moving violations issued

K J H P O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kangaroos Jump High Pretty Often


T E D H S


----------



## Goblin

The edible doughnuts have sugar

P B I M V


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter is my vice

L K J A B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laughing Kids Jiggle A Boat

G S W E D


----------



## highbury

Gun Slingers Win Every Draw

P M D A S


----------



## Goblin

Please make donors arrive soon

Y V O M X


----------



## Hairazor

You vomited on my x-rays!

Z S D E T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zero sex deters evil thinking. 

K L B F A


----------



## Hairazor

Killer lava burns forever after

O P O K I


----------



## Goblin

One person only killed insects

U V X P M


----------



## Hairazor

Uber violent xylophone players migrate

M N J O O


----------



## doctarii

Minions Never Just Observe Orders

H T S D L


----------



## Hairazor

Hightailing to scope deals. Later.

N B V H J


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never bring Vampires home, Junior !

B A S E F


----------



## Hairazor

Boris ate several elf fingers!

L L K M J


----------



## Goblin

Large ladies kill most junkies

O B I M R


----------



## Copchick

Oh Boy I Must Retire!

F U N K Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

False understanding never keeps youth

T S R W T


----------



## Hairazor

Twisted Sister really works together

V C V D D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vaccinated corpses voluntarily decay diseaseless

F U N N Y


----------



## Goblin

Funny uncles never need you

U B P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Upbringing brings permanent memory restrictions

P O I Y T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pigs Often Ingest Yucky Things


B D C A S


----------



## Hairazor

Brides drink Champagne and Sangria

M K J M K


----------



## Goblin

Many kinfolk just murder klingons

Y V O M P


----------



## Hairazor

Yetis various overtures mime people

G G F D A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good God, Fred, Don't Anticipate!


H E W S D


----------



## Copchick

Her Ewes Were Sold Downtown

Y D P A N


----------



## Hairazor

You didn't plan another nuptial!!!

T R V F B


----------



## Goblin

Try reading very funny books

O M V I N


----------



## Hairazor

Oh man, Vinnie's in Nirvana

P O L O C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Props Often Leave Onlookers Clueless

W A G C H


----------



## Hairazor

Will acting grouchy change history?

W C D S A


----------



## Goblin

What candy did somebody ate

B U M C R


----------



## Hairazor

Buck up Maggie, crying's relative

J J H B V


----------



## Goblin

Just join his beautiful vacation

T B O M C


----------



## aquariumreef

Too Bad Ortha's Mother Could

Q F G H N


----------



## Hairazor

Question for Goblin? How nice!

D D C X I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did Dopiness Cause Xavier's Ineptitude?

H D A S W


----------



## Hairazor

How did Alice's shadow wink?

P O K L J


----------



## Goblin

People only kill ladies jointly

H O M V R


----------



## Hairazor

Hot olives make various relishes

M M B V C


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Mom Bakes Various Cookies

G H E R Y


----------



## Goblin

Goofy has eaten radishs yesterday

P B O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Put *Bling* on my Visa

D F G S A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Diligent Foxes Grab Slow Animals


F S A W E


----------



## Goblin

Friends save all weapons everyday

P B O M T


----------



## Hairazor

Prominent brows often mean telepathy

R R T Y J


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raucous Roars Test Your Jaws


B N H D S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being nude, Harriet drew stares......

G G S A D


----------



## Hairazor

Green Goddess salad aids digestion

K L M B G


----------



## Goblin

Killers like mostly bad girls

X Z U V Q


----------



## Hairazor

Xanax zips under vanity quotients

T T Y U B


----------



## Copchick

Talk To Yourself Under Blankets

P U D S L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pink underwear does seem luxurious .....

U L I P O


----------



## Hairazor

Undercover legalities incite police operations

M N B B B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Money naturally buys big burdens.....


J N M F A


----------



## Hairazor

Jan needs more family affairs

Y E R T W


----------



## Goblin

You eat raw turnips this week

Q X O M R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Quality xylophones offer many rewards.......

M L B H A


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Left Brain Has Alzheimers


G L A E W


----------



## Hairazor

Glazed leers always energize waitresses

M B V M B


----------



## Copchick

My Big Valentine May Bite

W L Z S I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wild Ladies Zestfully Spout Innuendos

E A I L C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew is Last, clearly.......

P K L O H


----------



## Hairazor

People keep leaping over Hobbits

T O I M N


----------



## Goblin

The only insect mating now

U V O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Unusual view on Mars radiates

L L K J B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lucky Ladies Kissed Jack Benny


C G H A D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Could greasy hags advance debauchery ? 

M N B V C


----------



## Hairazor

Many neighbors become vicious critics

D S A B L


----------



## Goblin

Does someone always buy luggage

O B P M V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Obviating blasphemy prevents many vulgarities

P J A K G


----------



## Hairazor

Pirates joke about killing Gangstas

H B V I U


----------



## Goblin

Have bunnes visited it usually

P B O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Pry bars open many vehicles

Z C V G T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zombies create virus-generated transmogrification 

B H J K C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Hairy Jumping Kangaroos Crash

W E R T Y


----------



## Goblin

Werewolves eat really tough youngsters

U B O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Unis's borrowing often means regifting

S A W V T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Several angry werewolves visit Transylvania 

Q A Z W S


----------



## Goblin

Question any zombie with stupidity

H G O M V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Horny Gnomes often merit vasectomies .....

G B C A H


----------



## Hairazor

Gnomes believe captivity activates hormones

M M J G F


----------



## Goblin

Most men just golf frequently

Y C O M V


----------



## Hairazor

You can't obviate moving violations

U T R E E


----------



## Goblin

Use the real Evil Ed

P B O M B


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter on my balogna

N H M J J


----------



## Evil Andrew

New Hampshire must join justly


PLJNB


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps Lulu just needs brains

I J H G F


----------



## Evil Andrew

I just hate getting _____d

G G MM D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gary Gottfried Made Money Daily


H L C W S


----------



## Goblin

Have ladies caught whales somewhere

O N M B C


----------



## Evil Andrew

One never masters building cabinetry 

I O U M D


----------



## Hairazor

Is origami usually mentally demanding?

L K B V C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Legal kilos bring valuable cash

J K L M N


----------



## Goblin

Just keep liking most news

T C O M B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Transylvanians can overcome mortal beings

R A D I U


----------



## Goblin

Rains any day in Utah

P B I M R


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpernickel buns in my Rorschach

W Q D T Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Women Quietly Dictate To Youngsters

H B C S A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having beer can save America !

G A R T A


----------



## Hairazor

Greta and Rusty tangoed ardently

B V B G V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buxom Vampires Bite Girlish Virgins


A S D F G


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Buxom Vampires Bite Girlish Virgins


A stimulating, decadent fantasy, given.....

R A B I D


----------



## Goblin

Reach any birds in danger

U V M R X


----------



## Evil Andrew

Under-valued men rarely xcel

O P T I N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old Parrots Talk Incessant Nonsense


D F H Y T


----------



## Hairazor

Dwarfs frequently hypnotize youth today!

P P I U Y


----------



## Goblin

People payin unison yesterday

Y V O M A


----------



## Hairazor

You vacuumed over my ankles

T T F G D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Travel trailers facilitate Grandparents' departure.....


E Z V A D


----------



## Copchick

Eastern Zoos Validate All Dogs

H J L P C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot Jalapenos Light People's Chops


S W A R T


----------



## Hairazor

Swigging warm ale really toots

R F V R F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Remember - Follow Visual Flight Rules

I K E A S


----------



## Goblin

If killers eat any sausage

U B C O M


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle Buck conjures omens mysteriously

K M H F D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kiss My Husband For Dollars


G L I T E


----------



## Lord Homicide

(LOL HR, my nephew calls me Uncle Buck)

Gee, little intrusive tonight eh?

L M F A O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ladies may find Andrew obtuse

G S A D C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Girls Secretly Adore Dubious Characters


N B C S A


----------



## Hairazor

National Broadcasting Company stays afloat

V C G F T


----------



## Goblin

Vacations can get funny too

R V O M C


----------



## Hairazor

Realistic vacations overcome most critics

L K K J J


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Kooky Kangaroos Jump Joyfully



C S A W R


----------



## Goblin

Crawl sideways and wash rats

T O N L D


----------



## Hairazor

Toenails only need loving devotion

G F D A S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good food deserves ale served


K L J M G


----------



## Hairazor

Kaching!! Larry just mined gold!

U I O AT


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually I Open All Telegrams


O L H G D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh Lord ! Help give deliverance !

K F C B V


----------



## Hairazor

Kentucky Fried Chicken brunch variety

Q Z T B O


----------



## Goblin

Quiet zombies tried bacon once

P B U M R


----------



## Hairazor

Plumber's Bum-crack undermined my resolve

T T Y L N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tiny Tots Yell Like Ninjas


J H D E R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just have dinner, enjoy, relax !

A A D G E


----------



## RoxyBlue

An Aardvark Desires Good Eats


Y T H I L


----------



## Goblin

You took home icky laundry

H W C A P


----------



## Hairazor

How well can apes pirouette?

C V H J I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can Vampires Have Jack's Intestines?


D S A R T


----------



## Hairazor

Desserts served and reservations taken

F D S M I


----------



## Evil Andrew

Friends don't start making innuendos !

G K C N E


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts kill children not elves

H O M V R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunters often make various reproductions 

K G B L G


----------



## Goblin

Killer ghosts brought large ghouls

O V I M R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Overly vociferous ingrates mire reform

H J K L F


----------



## Hairazor

Horatio just keeps laughing furtively

N B V C X


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never buy Viagra containing xenon ........

R A F Z W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raving Activists Fight Zealous Wars


M N B C S


----------



## Hairazor

Mama naturally brings Christmas spirit

P O I L K


----------



## Evil Andrew

Police officers instinctively like Kolaches ...

http://www.kolachefactory.com/

H L B C V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Little Birds Chirp Vociferously


Y T U H F


----------



## Hairazor

You think uvula has function?

A A S S D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Above average stupidity stops development 

Y U I O P


----------



## Goblin

You used icing on pancakes

Y V O M R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Your value outweighs mild retardation ......

H L J K G


----------



## Hairazor

Hairdressers, Librarians, juggle kids gladly!

M N B J H


----------



## paulcav151

My new body just hurts!

D E J T R


----------



## Goblin

Does everyone just try renting

I B O M E


----------



## theundeadofnight

I bowl on Monday evenings .

V I R U S


----------



## Hairazor

Various idiots really utter stupidities

K J L H F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kids Juggle Little Happy Ferrets


N B C A S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Natural beer can always satisfy.....

H K M F V


----------



## Hairazor

Harriet's kinky man friend vomited

O O L J H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Olive Oyl likes Jeep hugs

G S A W B


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts sometimes ate women's brains

U V O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Uvulas very often move restlessly

Z S D R Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zebras See Dromedaries Racing Yaks


H U T Y R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having understood, the Yeti retreated......

G D G H X


----------



## Copchick

Good Dogs Gotta Have Xrays

Q J S Y I


----------



## Hairazor

Questions just stimulate your intelligence

K J K I M


----------



## Spooky1

Knowledgeable Jackals Keep Intelligent Mates

K H D N Y


----------



## the bloody chef

Korean horses do not yawn

P L C E W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Please, let Copchick eventually win [Last Post] : )

R E T R O


----------



## Goblin

Rats eat the rare onions

P B O M E


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter on my elbow!!

P A S D C


----------



## the bloody chef

Potatoes are secretly destroying couches 

F G M Y A :xbones:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Forgotten ghosts may yet appear......

H N V S H


----------



## Hairazor

Hannah never vanished, she hid!

O L D E R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Older ladies desire early reservations 

N K G F D


----------



## Hairazor

No kidding, George fell down!

H H U Y T


----------



## the bloody chef

Hugh Hefner Underestimated Your Temptation :xbones:

A R I A Q


----------



## Hairazor

Always realize I am quirky!

M B V C G


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Big Vacuum Crushes Garbage



J N M D E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jesus never made disciples eat.....


P U Y I R


----------



## Hairazor

Pick up your irascible rabbit

U J H G F


----------



## the bloody chef

Unvaccinated Jackrabbits Harrass Grapefruit Farmers :xbones:


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry! Forgot to add the next 5 letters!!!! 

H T N V W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haven't tried nude volleyball wagering ......

O L S A B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old Ladies Smile At Babies


W S D A C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Women should decide against cannibalism........


T Z S A W


----------



## Hairazor

Try Zen seating at work

P P O P L


----------



## Goblin

People pay one property loan

Y V O M W


----------



## the bloody chef

Yellow Venutians Overwhelmed Mongolian Warlords 

B U R N T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being underinsured really never triumphs

K J B F X


----------



## Hairazor

Killer juke box fires xrays

E E R T Y


----------



## the bloody chef

Elderly Eels Retire To Yosemite

G I T S J :xbones:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Girls insist that Spooky1 jumps.......

F A R Q R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny Andrew Roasts Quivering Rats


V B N M S


----------



## the bloody chef

Vibrating Beds Never Made Sense :smoking:

M Y R Q M


----------



## Hairazor

My Yarmulke rests quite merrily

K H G F D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kwanza has given Faith, Determination 

J L Y R C


----------



## Hairazor

Junior league yodelers rarely connect

I U T R W


----------



## Evil Andrew

I usually try red wines

H I G F O


----------



## the bloody chef

Hallowe'en Is Gorey Fun Outdoors! :xbones::zombie::xbones:

J O M Y R


----------



## Goblin

Jump on my yard rake

P V R X O


----------



## the bloody chef

Polynesians Very Rarely Xerox Oranges :confusedkin:

Q Z I H K


----------



## Evil Andrew

Quality zebras inhabit hottest Kenya

S A M M Y


----------



## the bloody chef

Skeletons Adorn Most Member's Yards :xbones::jol::xbones:

W U O L K


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would Uranus' orbit limit Kuiper ?

V A E R F


----------



## Hairazor

Very arid earth really fries

I J W F B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irritating Jerks Write Facebook Banalities

H T R E S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunting takes resilience, energy, spirit....

J H T I A


----------



## the bloody chef

Jalopies Have Truly Inspired Antiquity :xbones:

H K T F C


----------



## Goblin

Have killers tried fighting chickens

W V O M X


----------



## Hairazor

Women very often mainline Xanax

M N M N B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Most naked monkeys need blankets

T K O P C


----------



## the bloody chef

Twelve Knights Of Perditious Character :xbones:

P J Y K G


----------



## Hairazor

Pachyderms juggle young kangaroos graciously

L L K M B


----------



## Goblin

Large ladies kill mad bulls

R V O M T


----------



## the bloody chef

Regular Vomiting Only Means Trouble

Y H F I E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Hamsters Favor Iced Eclairs


L O Y T H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Large, obese Yetis thank her.........

U K L P O


----------



## Goblin

Usually keep late people only

W S O M C


----------



## Hairazor

Women sell off miscellaneous crafts

C F T R E


----------



## the bloody chef

Chefs Fabricate Tricky Recipes Exceptionally :xbones:

K U F Y D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kilos under floorboards yet discovered.....

G A F Q W


----------



## Hairazor

Great angry fowl quack wantonly

H H Y T F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Has Hairazor Yelled Too Frequently?


H G T U C


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor guffaws thinking up captions

B V C M J


----------



## RoxyBlue

But Vlad Can Make Jokes


I O A S R


----------



## Bone To Pick

Insane orangutans are somewhat rude.

B U R T L


----------



## Hairazor

Burials under railroad ties linger

H G F B N


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor grins fondly .........Burlington Northern.......


F A W G H


----------



## Hairazor

Fall and winter get hectic

N B V C G


----------



## the bloody chef

Nocturnal Brooding Vampires Cannibalize Grandmothers :devil:

S U F K B


----------



## Hairazor

Soak up funny kisses, baby

L K M J H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leathery Kiwis Make Jam Horrendous

H L D F A


----------



## the bloody chef

Hallowe'en Lovers Discuss Forum Attributes :biggrinkin:

L P I U R


----------



## Goblin

Large potatoes is used regularly

R B O M C


----------



## Hairazor

Rainbow bunnies operate many companies

I U T R W


----------



## Goblin

It's usually the rats winning

YODEL


----------



## Bone To Pick

Your old dog eats lingerie.

G R O G Q


----------



## the bloody chef

Gargoyles Read Old Gentleman's Quarterlies 

P P R P P


----------



## Hairazor

Purple people regurgitate purged pulp

K J G D T


----------



## Bone To Pick

Killer Jellyfish Gladly Dance Tangos

B F Z V W


----------



## the bloody chef

Brazen Freakish Zombies Violate Werewolves :zombie:

M I T Y G


----------



## Hairazor

Mighty Incas train young ghouls

J H F S V


----------



## Goblin

Just have friends save vegetables

Y V O M C


----------



## the bloody chef

Yugoslavian Vampires Only Munch Corpuscles :devil:

C H J U D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can Huge Jackals Usurp Dogs?


O P L I H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Often, P5 lives in HauntForum.......

A S D F J


----------



## the bloody chef

Another Seriously Disturbed Forum Junkie :voorhees:

J I E O U


----------



## Goblin

John is eating onions usually

H O M C E


----------



## Hairazor

Homicidal omnivores make creepy enemies

L K M P U


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Kids Make Poopy Underwear


H B C S W


----------



## the bloody chef

Hairazor's Bath Contains Scented Water

L R U F V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lab Rats Undergo Frequent Vaccinations


H D E W A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heinous demons entombed with Andrew : )

G L B N M


----------



## scareme

Good looking boys never mind.

LBJET


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lyndon B Johnson's extra testicle

F B S A H


----------



## scareme

I was thinking Lyndon B Johnson when I wrote that! Great minds think alike!

Few boys save after Halloween

H O M T R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Honest outlaws may take revenge.....

D W T N T


----------



## Hairazor

Dim wits take negative turns

F D S H G


----------



## Goblin

Friendly dogs sure hear good

R C O M W


----------



## the bloody chef

Ralph Cramden Occasionly Mooned Wife :googly:

E O K Y C


----------



## Hairazor

Eric ogled Katie's yummy cookies

E E T U O


----------



## Copchick

Eric's Eaten Tina's Undercooked Oreo's

C L U N K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clumsy Lunkheads Usually Negate Karma


L H D S E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Love has devoured self esteem......

P Y M V I


----------



## Goblin

Plan your movements very internsely

H O M C T


----------



## the bloody chef

Halloween Ogres May Cause Trepidation :xbones:

I B W A R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Itty Bitty Weasels Are Rambunctious


D F G H W


----------



## Hairazor

Dedicated fog gremlins hate witches

O M Y R C


----------



## Bone To Pick

Old Men Yawn Rather Carefully

B B C B S


----------



## Hairazor

Bring Bloody Chef's BBQ shortribs

W E R D C


----------



## the bloody chef

We'll Enjoy Really Delicious Chow! :googly:

Y B T J S


----------



## Hairazor

You better try Jan's soap

I N B D R


----------



## Bone To Pick

It'll Never Be Done Right

W Q T R U


----------



## Hairazor

Wooly quills taste really ugly

V B G F T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vito brews Gin from tubs......


R Y Z O M


----------



## Hairazor

Really yucky zombies ooze mucus


L H D C B


----------



## the bloody chef

Lord Homicide Digs Creepy Boneyards :xbones:

L T V C A


----------



## Hairazor

Love that vacation carnival atmosphere!!

C F R O J


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can Felines Really Open Jars?


W W W W W


----------



## the bloody chef

Wude Wabbits Wake Wascawy Weaves 

E W T S B


----------



## Goblin

Eat watermelon that someone bought

D O M V U


----------



## the bloody chef

Dainty Old Men Value Uvulas

H L W L H


----------



## Hairazor

Helga lives with Laughing Hyenas

A A C B B


----------



## Goblin

An awfully crappy body burns

Y C O M V


----------



## the bloody chef

Young Chameleons Obsessively Mimic Vines

F G H J K


----------



## Hairazor

Frightening ghosts howling! Just kidding!

E R T Y P


----------



## Goblin

Everyone rented televisions yesterday probably

R S O M C


----------



## the bloody chef

Rapping Skeletons Occupy Many Cemeteries

K I W D V


----------



## scareme

Keep it wild durning vacation.

L K J S O


----------



## Goblin

Let killers just shove off

R C O M V


----------



## the bloody chef

Reality Confuses Our Mental Vacations

P P Y U B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Please Pay Your Usual Bills


H G F D S


----------



## Hairazor

Hedgehogs get fat drinking sodas

M B C Z L


----------



## scareme

Mary Beth can zone later.

B K C R S


----------



## Copchick

Bobcats Kill Circus Rhinos, Sincerely

H Y W P O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heat Yams With Portable Ovens


N B C S A


----------



## Hairazor

Never buy circus snake ancestors

H G F D S


----------



## the bloody chef

Hairazor Guards Forum's Diabolical Secrets

D R T R D


----------



## Goblin

Don't read the Reader's Digest

R S O M T


----------



## Hairazor

Really smart ocelots make tea

O P I R E


----------



## the bloody chef

Overwhelming Paranoia Inspires Redundant Efforts

N I L D F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Irritate Large Demented Ferrets


L O H T F


----------



## Hairazor

Laughing often has theraputic facets

Y T R B V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday Two Rabbits Bit Voles


L H W E R


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Look here. We're eating ratatouille!

L M N O P


----------



## Goblin

Let's make new orange props

O B Y M W


----------



## the bloody chef

Osenator Bought Yellow Mache' Werewolves....
(yes, they were 95% off too!)

U L T R A


----------



## Goblin

Use libraries to read answers

U N O B R


----------



## Hairazor

Unis never opens broken ribcages

W E V C Y


----------



## the bloody chef

Western Estonian Vampires Cannot Yodel

W W T F D


----------



## Hairazor

Wife wanted, to feed dragon

R V B M K


----------



## scareme

Red violets, blooming, make kisses.

T A T C M


----------



## the bloody chef

To Achieve Total Conciousness- Meditate

T D L H W


----------



## Goblin

The days lately have weekends

G U M R P


----------



## the bloody chef

Goblins Under Mesastophales Recruit Poltergeists

U J O P M


----------



## Hairazor

Up jumped optimism pummelling machismo

K H D C X


----------



## Goblin

Killers have done capture xylaphones

T W Z O X


----------



## the bloody chef

Treated With Zircon Or Xenon

Y V C J L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Vampires Crave Jugular "Loans"


N B D E A


----------



## Goblin

Never bake dead elephants anytime

H E M P O


----------



## the bloody chef

Halloween Excitement Makes Pumpkin5 Overjoyed :jol:

W R W V F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolves Rampage With Violent Ferocity


O P L Y T


----------



## Hairazor

Opulent pumpkins lure young thugs

I O P I Y


----------



## scareme

Ink only paints in yellow.

E G B D F


----------



## Goblin

Eating good baked doughnuts forever

E A G L E


----------



## the bloody chef

Everyone Appreciates Good Looking Elves

B B H T T


----------



## Hairazor

Baby bats have tiny teeth

B V G R D


----------



## Goblin

Bad vegetables grow rather densely

I M V O E


----------



## the bloody chef

Irradiated Molecules Vacate Overactive Electrons

W T F W T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Willy The Fox Wants Turkey



G H W E R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going home, will eventually return

K H J Y T


----------



## the bloody chef

Kleptomaniac Halloweeners Just Yell "Trick!"

H P L O N


----------



## Hairazor

Hippos play leapfrog over Ninjas

K J J G F


----------



## Goblin

Killers just jump good friends

P V I M R


----------



## the bloody chef

Please Vomit In Moistureproof Receptacle

F T S W Q


----------



## Bone To Pick

Filthy Toes Sense Water Quickly

V F P L H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vampires frequently pester Lord Homicide 

K L Z A G


----------



## the bloody chef

Kill Loitering Zombies And Goblins

T R E A T


----------



## Hairazor

Treaters rarely evade avid trickers

B O B O N


----------



## the bloody chef

Brutal Orangutans Beat On Neanderthals

T R I C K


----------



## Goblin

The renters in cabins kill

H C O M S


----------



## the bloody chef

How Come Old Mausoleums Smell?

F T O D T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday Traffic Often Delays Tourists


A E I O U


----------



## scareme

Any egg is often ugly.

N Y P T D


----------



## Hairazor

New York Police tap dance!

J H G F D


----------



## Evil Andrew

just having good fun, dear : )

A S Q C B


----------



## the bloody chef

Another Saskatonian Quaffing Canadian Beer

G Y A Y G


----------



## Hairazor

Give your Angel your grogg!

R T Y E W


----------



## the bloody chef

Radiation Turns Yellow Elephants White

C R E E P


----------



## Hairazor

Creepy reptiles eat errant people

B V M X I


----------



## Evil Andrew

Brain volume minimal, X-ray irrefutable .......

H B S M D


----------



## Goblin

Have bats shown many diseases

G O M V E


----------



## Copchick

Goblin Only Munches Vampire Ears

T A A P H


----------



## Evil Andrew

T always approves police holidays 

E A A D A


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew Always Deals Aces

R H L S A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Razing hair leaves scalps austere.......


Y U R B N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Urchins Read Bawdy Novels


M C D S W


----------



## the bloody chef

Monterous Chickens Display Splendiferous Wingspans

H S I M F


----------



## Hairazor

Hairy Simians incite mutinous fights

A Q C D T


----------



## Goblin

All quiet children dance tonight

O B I M C


----------



## the bloody chef

Obviously Bloody, I Must Concur

G Y U Y G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give Young Undertakers Your Guts


I Y T E R


----------



## Hairazor

It's your turn, exit reality!

M M N M J


----------



## the bloody chef

Munching Mind Numbing Moose Jerky

I W B A H


----------



## Goblin

If witches brew anything Halloween

Y E V I M


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Your eyes vividly indicate madness

O E P F R


----------



## scareme

Over every person flies rainbows.

B F U C P


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Befouling funerals under constitutional protection
(See the Phelps family)

F O G L E


----------



## Copchick

Foxes Or Goats Like Eating

P B C R T


----------



## scareme

Pretty boys can really travel.

N P W L A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now, pretty women linger awhile......

P U G L Y


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Putting under grandpa Larry's yorkie

O E N F L


----------



## Goblin

One evil nincompoop fights lawyers

T C O M V


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Toxic corpse's occupy my vineyard.

I S P L E


----------



## Evil Andrew

inventing simple, plausible lies exculpates 

A D W Q C


----------



## Hairazor

Angry ducks will quack copiously!

M N B V U


----------



## scareme

My new bought Valentine's ugly.

F G D V I


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Frankenstein's grandma,Dracula's valentine infatuation 

M J F G O


----------



## scareme

Michael Jackson found going out.

F R S P A


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein rarely saves people anyway

H O M C U


----------



## scareme

How often must children undress?

N O B L A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Open Boxes Left Anonymously


U T E G S


----------



## Hairazor

Uptown termites eat green shanties

Y F T R W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yesterday forgotten, today's rhetoric wins ......


H J D T C


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor just danced the charleston

U C O M R


----------



## the bloody chef

Untalented Cooks Only Make Reservations

H I O I H


----------



## Hairazor

Heaven is over Iowa, Ha!

L K A D T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Long kisses and devilish tickles.......

T Y W A Q


----------



## Copchick

(Aren't the last two Kevin Costner character quotes or something like it?  )

To You Worldly Andrew's Quiet

J D C B L


----------



## Hairazor

Jan disassembled crazy buckies last!

F V U M R


----------



## Copchick

From Valentines Unknown Many Received

K P W C O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kissing passionately will cause overheating 


C H L M B


----------



## Hairazor

Chill Homey, let's make bacon!!

U N B D C


----------



## scareme

Ugly naughty bits don't count.

W S G A K


----------



## Goblin

Was Scareme going after killers

D V O M R


----------



## scareme

Drunk vets over meidcate rhinos.

P O I K G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pigs Oink In Kitschy Gardens


I D F W H


----------



## Goblin

If dwarves find wild horses


----------



## Evil Andrew

(helping G out : )

H P A N C

Half posts are not complete

C A Z W T


----------



## Hairazor

Crazy Aunt Zoe walks tightropes!

T R E W S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Travel rarely enlightens wild sailors .......

F A Z V N


----------



## the bloody chef

Flee!!! Attacking Zombies Very Near!!! :zombie::zombie::zombie:

F R I P Y


----------



## Goblin

Fearsome reapers in pajamas yesterday

U B O M R


----------



## the bloody chef

Unflattering Busts Occupy Mount Rushmore

N M A M N


----------



## Goblin

New members ask mostly nothing


U V P M W


----------



## Hairazor

Uppity Vampires pick macrobiotic women

Z N I O T


----------



## the bloody chef

Zombies Notoriously Inflict Oral Trauma

H M W C W


----------



## Hairazor

Hortense makes witches create witchcraft

K J L J M


----------



## scareme

Kittens just like jumping moms.

D E D T A


----------



## Hairazor

Dead Ed didn't talk anymore!

J H L K I


----------



## the bloody chef

Jack Hannah Likes Kissing Iguanas _(fyi- I've seen him do it!!!)_

E A I M B


----------



## Goblin

Everyone ate insects mostly because

U B E O V


----------



## the bloody chef

Unshowered Bodies Emit Ominous Vapors

F T I D D


----------



## Hairazor

Frantic Ted's into dumpster diving

H X D F T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hateful X's destroy fun today....

B F D G O


----------



## Hairazor

Buttered fingers drop goodies often

T T R W L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trying to recover while loaded

F A R G O


----------



## the bloody chef

Fantasizing About Really Good Orgasms :smoking::googly:

B O I S E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being obviously indiscreet, says Evil

C A R U O


----------



## Copchick

Can't Andrew Read Under Observation

Z J O P N


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zymurgy jubilantly offers pleasing nuances ......

K L G B M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reread the rules, TBC.


Kangaroos Love Going Bonkers Madly


D F H S W


----------



## the bloody chef

Dragon Flies Have Silky Wings

G I T Y S


----------



## Goblin

Gone in the yard sale

Y C O M E


----------



## Copchick

You Can Only Mop Early

J I W C A


----------



## Hairazor

Jackalopes intentionally watch cavorting antelopes

Y T F T Y


----------



## the bloody chef

Young Turkey Feathers Turn Yellow

S A L E M


----------



## Copchick

Snakes All Love Eloping Monkeys

B S P W L


----------



## scarrycher

Because She Played With Lions
PRNVW


----------



## Goblin

People really need vegetables weekly

I V P M E


----------



## the bloody chef

Injuring Vampires Promotes Malicious Entertainment

C C T V R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Creating chaos takes vengeful Rottweilers

Y A Z O O


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday Audrey zapped ornery orangutans

G F I T Y


----------



## scareme

Girl friends ignore the yawning.

N R E C P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nine Rabbits Eat Carrots Prettily


L H Y T U


----------



## Hairazor

Let Hairazor yell, "Thanks Underdog"!

F A F S A


----------



## Goblin

Freida and Fred stand alone

B E B A X


----------



## scareme

Broken every bone allows X-Rays.

O P L M G


----------



## Copchick

Old Poodles Love Marshmallow Golfballs

C J J F P


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick jails jackasses for probity..

P J N A V


----------



## Hairazor

Pugilistic Jay's nab angry voles!

G F V Y P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great Fuzzy Voles Yap Petulantly


S D I L W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Silence destroys imagined last words.....

D A W G S


----------



## the bloody chef

Dangerous Alligators Will Gobble Sheep

F Y T O P


----------



## Goblin

Find your toenails once painted

T C O M E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tom Cats Often Meow Eloquently


D A O I Y


----------



## Hairazor

Delaying ablutions only irritates you!

A Q T R M


----------



## Copchick

A Quiet Trip Remains Memorable

F G I O W


----------



## scareme

Few girls intimadate old widows.

K E B Y S


----------



## Goblin

Keep everyone behind you Scareme

U C O M E


----------



## scareme

Under cover of moonlight, escape.

K S U N S


----------



## the bloody chef

Killing Skunks Usually Numbs Senses

W Q I G C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waffles Quickly Ingested Generate Cramps

P O L I H


----------



## Goblin

People only like it hot

W X O M R


----------



## scareme

Will X-rays overrun man's realm?

G G G F U


----------



## Goblin

Gosh golly gee found Uranus

W X O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Wilma's xebec overpowered Mary's vessel

C H K I M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can Happy Kangaroos Irritate Monkeys?


L O P N B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Laziness often prevents new beginnings

H L N M A


----------



## scareme

He left no message, again.

C E T T C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can Evil try to communicate ?

P K L U T


----------



## scareme

Put kitty's litterbox under table.

K P N T S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kittens Purr Nicely, Then Sleep


E R S G F


----------



## Moon Dog

Everyone's Really Simon Garfunkel Fans

S S D D A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sounda Silence does deserve acclaim

B U Y I T


----------



## Hairazor

Between us, you incite titters!

O M P L K


----------



## Goblin

Only major plans lick killers

G P M C R


----------



## Hairazor

Great Primates make crazy reality

G B V K M


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts boo Vermont Killers mostly

W C O M R


----------



## scareme

Why could only me respond?

E D T H O


----------



## Goblin

Eat doughnuts that have onions

O V W Z U


----------



## the bloody chef

Ostriches Vomit When Zebras Urinate

P L K I G


----------



## Evil Andrew

Please, let's kill ignorant geniuses


M L K U P


----------



## Hairazor

Major league killer umpire policies

J H Y T R


----------



## Copchick

Just Have You Tried Redfish

O M B A B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old Men Babble At Babies



L D W A S


----------



## the bloody chef

Laughter Dispensed With Acrobatic Sarcasm

F I N G L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Frequently, I need golden lager 

F A S T R


----------



## Goblin

Farmers are sowing the radishes

H E X O M


----------



## Copchick

He Exclaimed, "Xrays On Me!"

S S R G M


----------



## Evil Andrew

Serving stout really generates money

T L Y W B


----------



## Goblin

The large yeti wants brains

U W Z O M


----------



## the bloody chef

Unusual White Zebras Occasionally Migrate

I R W A L


----------



## Hairazor

I really want a lobster

B C J R W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Cats Jump Racing Warthogs


I U T R S


----------



## Evil Andrew

I usually try real sushi

H K B V C


----------



## Goblin

Have kin been vacationing constantly

U V P M E


----------



## Hairazor

Utopian vacation promises me ecstasy

Y N B V F


----------



## the bloody chef

Your Nerdy Brother Visits Frequently

H Y E E R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have You Ever Eaten Ratatouille?


L N D S W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Life needs death seven ways.....

K J F E U


----------



## Hairazor

Kickapoo juice fuels every union

T R F V B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Rats Fight Very Boisterously


N M D G H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never mind dear, going home.....

U R P S E


----------



## Hairazor

Upper respiratory problems sap energy

T T Y L J


----------



## Evil Andrew

Talk to ya later, Jobu

H M H M S


----------



## the bloody chef

Haunted Mansions Have Macabre Scenery

M G I R B


----------



## Goblin

Most ghosts in Russia babble

F Q Z R X


----------



## Hairazor

Frenzied Quarks zap radioactive x-rays

M N B V C


----------



## HauntArmada

Manic Nocturnal Bedroom Vampire Cuddling

G N U A D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giving Noogies Usually Arouses Drubbings


M L F B C


----------



## Copchick

My Life Flies By Colorfully

J R P A M


----------



## Evil Andrew

Joy rarely pleases angry monsters

G L B I U


----------



## Hairazor

Green livers become infected untreated

H U T R E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor Usually Talks Really Eloquently


B N R E T


----------



## the bloody chef

Brown Noses Require Extra Tissues

H O W D Y


----------



## Copchick

He's Only Woody's Damn Yankee

P E E P S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pretend evil eventually produces something 

H G N B E


----------



## Hairazor

Hanging ghosts naturally brings excitement

B V G Y T


----------



## Goblin

But vengeful ghosts yell terribly

T C O M B


----------



## Evil Andrew

Training can overcome mental blocks 

Y T R E W


----------



## the bloody chef

Young Turkeys Rarely Eat Waffles

K I P P Y


----------



## Goblin

Killers in Pennslyvania probably yell

O M C U W


----------



## Hairazor

Older Munchkins constantly underestimate witches

X C D E R


----------



## Goblin

Xaviar can't do every routine

D U M C U


----------



## Copchick

Does Uncle Mike Claim Unicorns?

L V Y R S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lazy vampires yawn 'round sunrise....

P G R M S


----------



## Goblin

Pilgrim ghosts roam most schools

U V W A L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugly Voles Wail At Lemmings



H D I W L


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hours delayed, I wait longingly......

T O P P R


----------



## Goblin

Ten ornery people practiced roping

R C O M W


----------



## Hairazor

Real cowboys opened my waterway

J J G F D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jumping Jacks Generate Fine Deltoids

K E B S Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keeping Evil busy satisfies yearnings

K H D F G


----------



## Goblin

Killers have done friended ghosts

H P B U D


----------



## theundeadofnight

Helpless people buried under debris .

A R T S Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Average returns take several years....

H T R W G


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor talks really wonderful gibberish

M B C Z L


----------



## Goblin

Most Banshees call zombies lazy

T C O M W


----------



## Evil Andrew

True communism oppresses many workers......


Y I O A U


----------



## Hairazor

You idiot, only answer uniformly!

K J M B G


----------



## [email protected]

Kumquat juice might be good.

S D A M O


----------



## Goblin

Some dummy ate my onions

T X O M E


----------



## Hairazor

Toxic xrays omit messy exits

B B V C F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Bloody Vampires Cause Frights


S D E Q W


----------



## Copchick

Should Daphne Egg Queens Walking

V U P W C


----------



## Hairazor

Vampires usurp public water closets

M L I B O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Monastic life inspires beer oblation....

P O Y T C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty Orange Yams Tumble Crazily


J E T D C


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Jellified Ectoplasmic Troglodytes Dance Clumsily

U A P T S


----------



## Hairazor

Uppity Aunts provoke the staff

L O P L J


----------



## Goblin

Laughing old people like jokes

E C O M R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elderly Cats Often Meow Raucously


M N E R C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many Ninjas enjoy rare cutlery....

U J G L A


----------



## Goblin

Ugly Joe gave large almonds

G M W P D


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin makes women pick demons

G G T R E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good God, That's Really Eerie!


K W H A I


----------



## Copchick

Kevin Works Hard And Intensely

L C B Y Q


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Cats Bite Young Quails


M E L S F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Meaningful evolution leaves species fulfilled 

G B C L P


----------



## Hairazor

Gargantuan baby cyclopes leap playfully

J H O P I


----------



## Goblin

Just have one person inside

O V W P N


----------



## [email protected]

Old Vera was probably napping.

C S C O P


----------



## DocK

Chris sees Candy on pole...

W F Y M A


----------



## Evil Andrew

While fermenting, yeast makes alcohol : )

R L K B C


----------



## Goblin

Rough ladies kill bad comedians

T X O M W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Taking X-rays often means worry.....

S L H F E


----------



## DocK

Somehow Lilah had faked everything.

I N M I Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Need My Infusion Yearly


M L D W A


----------



## DocK

Must Lewis drink with anyone?

F M C H O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fix My Car Hastily, Okay?


W J S F A


----------



## Monk

Will jets still fly around?

R N Y M T


----------



## Goblin

Rent new yachts more today

G O B E A


----------



## DocK

Go on, be evil, a-hole!

C M D I H


----------



## Monk

Chocolate milk dripped in here.

S L H E B


----------



## RoxyBlue

She Left her Etui Behind


H D N E T


----------



## Monk

How do ninjas eat tofu?

W C A S S


----------



## DocK

What can anyone say, seriously?

M D N P T


----------



## Goblin

most don't need pay telephones

U V P M W


----------



## DocK

Unlike Vivian, Pete must watch...

M A F M V


----------



## Monk

More applause for my victim

G D T A F


----------



## DocK

Good Dads Tell Anything Frightning

A A W W L


----------



## Monk

Always ask why when laughing.

P G R C K


----------



## RoxyBlue

People Get Rowdy Cursing Kangaroos


J G U S B


----------



## Monk

Jane goes under small bridges.

E M F I W


----------



## Goblin

Evil monkeys fly in windows


----------



## DocK

G D G U L 
Goblin didn't give us letters

H C Y N C


----------



## Goblin

DocK said:


> G D G U L
> Goblin didn't give us letters
> 
> Sorry! I'm not perfect........just as close as you can get!
> 
> H C Y N C


How can you not chill

F G H J K


----------



## Monk

Friendly girls helped Jerry's Kids.


P T L O D


----------



## Hairazor

Public tabloids literally ostracised Divas

P L P R T


----------



## Monk

People let parrots ride tricycles.


G B E C W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giants Berate Evil Crones Wrathfully


J W U D J


----------



## Monk

Just wear underwear, declared Jim


Q P Z T T


----------



## Goblin

Quietly patient zombies tried terrorizing

G O M V E


----------



## Monk

Growing old makes Viagra essential


L N J R Y


----------



## Goblin

Let's never jump rope yearly

U G WP N


----------



## Evil Andrew

Usually Goblin will post nightly


G L M O P


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin loves making ostentatious posts

O I N B T


----------



## Goblin

One insect never bites tourists

T W P V Z


----------



## Monk

Tickling wee people visiting zoos.


S F U E S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sifting Flour Usually Elicits Sneezing


M T D L S


----------



## Monk

My teenage daughter likes singing.


P O I C K


----------



## Hairazor

Pickled onions incite colicky kids

M N K J I


----------



## Goblin

Many nuts kill just insects

O R G O M


----------



## DocK

Only real gnomes own motors

B B Q B J


----------



## Ramonadona

Baby Bottles Quiet Beetle's Juice

R M R L P


----------



## Monk

Rodents must reproduce like people.


F G H J K


----------



## Hairazor

Freightening ghostly hi jinks kill

V C F G T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Voracious Cats Fight Giant Tortoises


H E D J V


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having evidence drives justified vengeance 

T O P P S


----------



## Hairazor

Take off pounds, perhaps sensibly

Y G F T R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Girls Flirt Too Readily


P O W R T


----------



## Goblin

People only want real treasures

P B U M E


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter under my elbow

A H L U R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Andrew has Last under restraint

O K C O R


----------



## Goblin

Only Kansas children order raisins

I B E P M


----------



## Monk

Idiots bring extra printed money.


O G M Y C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh Great, My Yaris Crashed


L R V S H


----------



## Monk

Less reliable vehicles save hundreds.


W T V I B


----------



## Ramonadona

Who Taste Vegetables If Black?

H F I T B


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor finds it tastes bitter

Y N J F R


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Need Juice For Regularity


F W A C Z


----------



## Goblin

Funny witches always catch zombies

I V U M W


----------



## Ramonadona

Immature Vampires Underestimate My Walk-through

F K L L C


----------



## Goblin

Fiendish killers like looney characters

Y C V W M


----------



## Monk

You can visit with me.


W F H Y P


----------



## Hairazor

Witches fiendishly hex your party

S D T O O


----------



## RoxyBlue

So Do Toothaches Occasionally Occur?


J E H S V


----------



## Monk

Joanna emits highly sexual vibes.


W R O B W


----------



## Goblin

Would only robins bite worms

Y W B O M


----------



## Monk

You will buy our momentos.


S F J R C


----------



## Ramonadona

Sending friends joyous remarks constantly

T M A R K


----------



## Monk

These mice are rats kid.


K E K W R


----------



## Goblin

Killers eat Kumquats wrapped recently

G O M E Y


----------



## Hairazor

Gooey, ooey monkey entrees, yum

S D F T T


----------



## Goblin

Some dummy found the toilet

H W O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor won't order mutant robots

P M B U L


----------



## RoxyBlue

People Make Bread Using Leavening


R A D I O


----------



## Ramonadona

Ramonadona always discos in orange.

P A T I O


----------



## Monk

People are turned inside out


D G K T W


----------



## Hairazor

Drunken Goblins keep throwing watermelons

T Y U N B


----------



## Ramonadona

Tongues You Use Need Blood

H W T D W


----------



## Hairazor

Hand wringing touch down widow

K J L O P


----------



## Goblin

Killers just love old people

N P M E T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice Pets Merit Extra Treats


M C S D E


----------



## Hairazor

Mojitos cause severe drunken escapades

E W Y I M


----------



## Monk

Easy women yelp into megaphones.


R B T C R


----------



## Ramonadona

Really Beautiful Trees Create Relaxation

L M N O P


----------



## Goblin

Live monsters never open presents

O B P M E


----------



## Monk

Orville butters popcorn more evenly.


G L S R U


----------



## Hairazor

Girls love shopping rather urgently

T Y M K L


----------



## Monk

Talented youths make kings laugh.


N C S D W


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Naughty Cats Slow Down Work

GTBLA


----------



## Monk

Groovy tambourines beat loud accordions.

O I B D P


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Old Irish Boys Dance Politely

CSFRT


----------



## Monk

Calls sound for reserve troops.


F U Z O A


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Fun Uzis Zoom Over Antartica

G B I J H


----------



## Ramonadona

Goblin Believes In Jumping Hoops

T G C N I


----------



## Monk

The general concept needs intensity.


W H M F T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Henry Marry Francine Today?


L B C W S


----------



## Monk

Let's both count white spots.


P O M D F


----------



## Hairazor

Pompous Oafs make dubious fellons

K J I P O


----------



## Monk

Kingston, Jamaica is pretty overrated.


S H U V M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sightseers Happily Use Vacation Money


Y H T R D


----------



## Goblin

Your haunt turned really dangerous!

U V O M W


----------



## Ramonadona

Understanding Vows Overwhelms Married Women

I U Q P N


----------



## Goblin

In Utah questions postpone nothing

F O M V U


----------



## Ramonadona

Flying Over Mountains Vomitting Uncontrollably

B P L O S


----------



## Monk

Balsamic poured lightly over salad.

G C U D K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good Children Usually Deserve Kudos


D S A H B


----------



## DocK

Did someone attend Hanna's brothel?

C Y K A M


----------



## Ramonadona

Can't you keep any monsters?

C R U E L


----------



## Goblin

Cruel rats usually eat liver

H W O M C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Women Often Make Cookies


L H G D A


----------



## Ramonadona

Large Halloween Ghosts Deserve Applause

T L I M O


----------



## Goblin

Try lying in mud once

Y V O M E


----------



## Ramonadona

Your Volume Overloads My Ears

G N O M E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gardening Newbies Often Make Errors


M C A L H


----------



## Monk

Monkeys cannot always learn how.


F T V G H


----------



## Hairazor

Flying tadpole varieties get high

K P M Y T


----------



## Hippofeet

Keep Palpating My Yummy Ta-Ta-'s

G Y S T M


----------



## Goblin

Goblin yelled something this morning

P V U E S


----------



## Ramonadona

People Vomit Under Extreme Situations

S M P W C


----------



## Rahnefan

Slaughter my pigs with caution

Y B V I T


----------



## Hairazor

You better vivisect it tonight

W O N K S


----------



## RoxyBlue

We Often Notice Kindly Services


O L G R T


----------



## Ramonadona

Older Ladies Grab Real Tight

W N L I O


----------



## Rahnefan

Well now let's inscribe ourselves

F O O T S


----------



## Copchick

Fools Often Own Tight Shoes

C S I D T


----------



## Ramonadona

Couldn't Squeeze It Down Tonight (...don't ask) lol


----------



## Rahnefan

Creeps stay in Dracula's tomb

E I E I O


----------



## Monk

Exiting isn't easy in Orlando.


P I M P N


----------



## Rahnefan

Professional in managing personal networks

O S N A P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Occasionally Surprises Necessitate Answering Playfully


M L H G S


----------



## Rahnefan

Must lift heavy grave stones

Z O M B I


----------



## Hairazor

Zombies only model bikinis indoors

T Y B N H


----------



## Rahnefan

This year best not hurry

O O P S Y


----------



## Goblin

Only old people save yogurt

U V W P N


----------



## Ramonadona

Under Vehicle With Puppy Near

G H O S T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greedy Hands Often Steal Treats


T Y F A C


----------



## Hairazor

Thank you for answering calls

O K J I H


----------



## Rahnefan

Offering kisses just invites hostility

A W A K E


----------



## Goblin

Ask why any kid eats

B R A I N


----------



## Rahnefan

Because revenants are into nutrition

E R A S E


----------



## Ramonadona

Early Risers Are Sleepy Eventually

D O O R S


----------



## Rahnefan

Detained on occassion (raunchy showman)

L Z A R D


----------



## Ramonadona

Lately Zombies Are Really Dead

T Y E W K


----------



## Rahnefan

This year everybody wants Keith

I W I S H


----------



## Hairazor

I will imitate sullen hippos

U H G T I


----------



## Goblin

Usually hungry ghosts try it

U V W P F


----------



## Rahnefan

Undersea vents warm Poseidon's feet

G N I T E


----------



## Ramonadona

Gorillas Never Invite The Elephants

L U T E N


----------



## Rahnefan

Look under the endtable now.

U M N K K


----------



## Monk

Underground mines nearly killed kids.

W R A P S


----------



## Rahnefan

We'll resume after proper siesta.

T S C H V


----------



## Ramonadona

Technically Santa Claus Hates Vegetables

L M O S I


----------



## Goblin

Large men only sing idiotically

H W P N R


----------



## Ramonadona

Heaven's Where People Never Retire

S S T L E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slithering Snakes Truly Look Eerie


M B W R L


----------



## Hairazor

My bike wheel rocked loose

K J H G F


----------



## Ramonadona

Kings Just Hide Gold Fingers

P H L M O


----------



## Rahnefan

Peculiar habits, like milking orangutans

L V J V B


----------



## Ramonadona

Large Vultures Juggle Vampire Bats

W S L T Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Woman start licking that yak

N O Y A K


----------



## Ramonadona

Never Owe Your Annoying Kin

J D U W F


----------



## Hairazor

Just die, undertakers will follow

Y R E N B


----------



## Rahnefan

Yearly regretting early November's beginning

C R A S H


----------



## Ramonadona

Can't Relax And Sleep Here

A R E A S


----------



## Rahnefan

Avid reader expects a sequel

S T A R K


----------



## Goblin

Some tourist ate roach killer

T A T O R


----------



## Rahnefan

Time and Taxation, Our Regulators

Z I P P O


----------



## Ramonadona

They Always Text On Road

W A G O N


----------



## Rahnefan

Looks like Ramonadona and I posted at the same time...I'll answer both:

Zaphod Inspired Post-Partum Oppression

Witches Are Going Over Neighborhoods

J I N X D


----------



## Goblin

June is not Xaviar's daughter

G H O S T


----------



## Rahnefan

Generally, humans of spectral type.

W I G H T


----------



## Ramonadona

Women In Garters Hang Tight

R I G H T


----------



## Goblin

Really irritable ghosts haunt tonight

P O O K Y


----------



## Ramonadona

Pleasing Others Overrides Killing You

H H S T C


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor has spiked the cola

R R F G G


----------



## Goblin

Red rats frequently get gobbled

P W N X I


----------



## Rahnefan

Prototypical Wolverine Needed Xavier's Institute

S N I K T


----------



## Ramonadona

Seven Ninjas Initiated Killing Terrorists

U N I T E


----------



## Goblin

Usually nuns in Texas eat

B R O K E


----------



## Ramonadona

Beautifying Roadways Often Kindle Excitement

F I X E D


----------



## Goblin

Found in Xanadu every day

I V W P S


----------



## Ramonadona

Iconic Villains Wear Purple Shirts


----------



## Ramonadona

oops.

R L M N T


----------



## theundeadofnight

Real lepers may not tan .

RRTUB


----------



## Rahnefan

Restless Remains Taste Unsuspecting Brains

B Y A R P


----------



## Ramonadona

Beware, You Are Reaching Puberty!

P S L U I


----------



## theundeadofnight

Ramonadona said:


> Beware, You Are Reaching Puberty!
> 
> P S L U I


 Too funny !

People sell little undead items .

R E T Y W


----------



## Rahnefan

Ramonadona, excellent turn! You win.

F U N N Y


----------



## Goblin

For undead now need you

Y D O M E


----------



## Rahnefan

Yesterday did open many eyes

P W A F E


----------



## Goblin

Please wave at friendly elephants

J V E P E


----------



## Rahnefan

Jungle vampires enjoy puncturing elephants

G H Y Y I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good Heavens, You Yelled Incoherently!


H G D F S


----------



## theundeadofnight

Happy ghosts deliver fun songs .

R U L H D


----------



## Rahnefan

Restless undead lurk here, darling.

E T E Q E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Erudite Trolls Eat Quiche Elegantly


I O T R W


----------



## Rahnefan

In October, try roasting witches!

G E T U M


----------



## Hairazor

Ghouls eat the ugly monsters

K J K L M


----------



## Goblin

Killers just killed last Monday

T C O M E


----------



## theundeadofnight

The comatose often mumble endlessly .

W T I H E


----------



## Rahnefan

Well this is Halloween everybody.

F D W K H


----------



## Hairazor

Furious demons will kick hiney

O M O P M


----------



## Goblin

One madman opened people's mail

G O N E L


----------



## Hairazor

Green overgrown nails evoke looks

U T R F G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugly Toads Run From Gardeners


L O P W S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lives often part with sorrow

P L H O P


----------



## Hairazor

Living organisms play with sarcophaguses

*Well looks like EvilA is faster than I am*

Please leave Halloween open, Patty

M N B V C


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many naturists barely value clothing 

P I O H R


----------



## Goblin

Pigs in Ohio have razors

G P M E A


----------



## Monk

Giving people money exemplifies America.


F W U N T


----------



## Goblin

For workers usually need to

H W O N R


----------



## Monk

Houses will only need repair.

L C T E V


----------



## Hairazor

Let'call the evil voles

Y Y T R E


----------



## theundeadofnight

Your yodeling truly ruins everything .

N K H Y P


----------



## Hairazor

Nikki keeps happy yuppie puppies

O L K G F


----------



## highbury

Old Lady Killroy's Gross Face

P M D A S


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 mostly dances at seances

J S O M R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just Send Over More Refreshments


P O L T Y


----------



## Goblin

People only like their yogurt

H S O M A


----------



## Evil Andrew

His stinky odor masked aroma

P M L P M


----------



## Goblin

People make looney people move

U V W O F


----------



## Hairazor

Usually Violet wrote offensive fantasy

A E U O I


----------



## Goblin

Anyone eats unusual objects instead

P B O I M


----------



## Monk

Pirates boil onions in Madagascar.


Y B H G R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your Brother Has Good Reflexes



M B C S D


----------



## Evil Andrew

Manzier / Bro ? Can't stop debating .

B B B H D


----------



## Hairazor

Bountiful bubble bath heals doldrums

O M N T W


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh my newt tail winds

BGTRA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beetles Gobble Tasty Raspberries Avidly


O T R W H


----------



## Goblin

Only the ruthless witches horrify

H O M C R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Helpless Old Men Crave Relaxation

M L H F D


----------



## Hairazor

Many lurid hallucinations fanned disaster

O I M K L


----------



## Rahnefan

Orcs ingested my King's Lady.

D W A R F


----------



## highbury

Doughnuts, Which Are Really Fattening

G O M E Z


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts only meet evil zombies

D O N E E


----------



## Monk

Dogs ordinarily nap every evening.

I C R B I


----------



## Hairazor

Ichabod Crane rattles bones intensly

K J H G F


----------



## Monk

King John has gone fishing.


S F H K W


----------



## Goblin

Some friends have kind words

H O M V E


----------



## theundeadofnight

Harsh odors make vile environments .

F Y J R T


----------



## Hairazor

Fifty Yogis jointly realize Transcendence

A S D F T


----------



## Goblin

And save doughnuts for tomorrow

U C P M E


----------



## Hairazor

Under cover phantoms move evidence

I Y R B Y


----------



## scareme

I yelled right by Yancy. 

C C T R W


----------



## Goblin

Creepy crawlers tastes really weird

P B I M V


----------



## scareme

Please bring Izzy my vasoline.

I K U L R


----------



## Goblin

If killers use large razors

U V W S P


----------



## theundeadofnight

Undead vampires whisper special prayers .

V N K Y R


----------



## Hairazor

Voracious nematodes kill young rats

Y T M M B


----------



## Monk

Young teens must make bread.


D T C Y W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dick Tracy Catches Young Weasels


I E K S H


----------



## Monk

I easily kept secrets here.


P K N G R


----------



## scareme

Please keep needs growing righteous. 

J J P N T


----------



## Goblin

Jack just painted new things

P B I M R


----------



## scareme

Put back Izzy's marble ring.

R O T F L


----------



## Monk

Really open to future lessons.

S M H T Y


----------



## highbury

Sending My Heart To You

G H O S T


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts hate old story tellers

W I T C H


----------



## Monk

Women in Texas cook hotdogs.

S N A K E


----------



## Goblin

some nut ate killer eels

M U C P R


----------



## Goblin

Some nut ate killer eels

T C V W P


----------



## RoxyBlue

(someone must have been a bit bleary-eyed last night:jol

Two Cute Vampires Wait Patiently


H E V L A


----------



## Hairazor

His evil vile language agitated

H G F D S


----------



## Goblin

Has Goblin found dead skeletons

J V O M E


----------



## highbury

Just Violated Open Mic Etiquette

G H O U L


----------



## Hairazor

Gonna have omelettes using leftovers

Y T R E W


----------



## Goblin

Yes there's really evil witches

P B E I N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Place Baby Eagles In Nests



E J S K Y


----------



## Goblin

Just eat snickers killed yesterday

P V I M E


----------



## Hairazor

Prancing Vampires is merry enterainment

R V X P O


----------



## Rahnefan

Ripley Versus Xenomorphs, Prometheus Omitted

Q Q Q I Z


----------



## Goblin

Quick quiet quiz in Zanzibar

X Z Q V U


----------



## Hairazor

Xavier's zigzag quilt varies, unfortunately!

O M N O M


----------



## Goblin

One may never owe money

P B O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Peanut butter on my Ritz

V G J T R


----------



## Goblin

Vampires get juice that's red

N O M E X


----------



## highbury

Now Observe My Entertaining Xylophone

S K U L L


----------



## Hairazor

Small kids usually love lollipops

C V J U R


----------



## Goblin

Can vampires just use razors

G E S O M


----------



## highbury

Gathering Eerie Sounds Of Monsters

L Y C A N


----------



## Hairazor

Let your creature age naturally

R R R T Y


----------



## Goblin

Red Eyed Rats Really Terrify You

N O D U V


----------



## Hairazor

No one disses ugly vampires

W B R E C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Big Rats Eat Cookies?


K E Y D N


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kings, Earls, Yeomen, Dukes, nights ?

K M O U P


----------



## Hairazor

Knights make out under parapets

L L K O O


----------



## Goblin

Large lions kill old owls

F F H H R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fast Food Has Horrible Ratings


J W T V H


----------



## Hairazor

Jan will take Vampires home

I R M D U


----------



## Monk

I really miss drinking underage.


W M Y C T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Weak minds yield crappy theories

G L O R D


----------



## Hairazor

Green lizards ordinarily ride dragons

Y O U B E


----------



## Goblin

You only use burnt eggs

O V U M E


----------



## highbury

Old Very Ugly Men Expire

F A R T S


----------



## Goblin

Friends are really trying something

Y V O M E


----------



## Hairazor

Young Vampires overcome mental exercises

T Y T Y G


----------



## Goblin

Time you thanked your grandmother

O M R C O


----------



## awokennightmare

Other members Remember cultivating oranges

S T A F L


----------



## Goblin

Some tourists ate fried lemons

Y C O M W


----------



## Rahnefan

Young Chump Offends Monster Women

C R A S S


----------



## scareme

Can real a$$ho)@$ stay simple?

D B P Y A M


----------



## Goblin

Are you playing 5 letters with 6 letters Scareme?

Don't bet people your anger managerable

O T S K B


----------



## Rahnefan

Old Transylvanian Seeks Kindly Brit

T E P E S


----------



## Hairazor

Terrifying entities present essences sublime

T T Y L J


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Tiny Yak Loves Jumping


K E G A V


----------



## Rahnefan

Knight Enters Grave, Attacks Vlad

C U R S E


----------



## Hairazor

Cruising undead reap souls everyday

K Y R P T


----------



## Goblin

Killers yelling recently probably terrify

T C O M W


----------



## Hairazor

The Coven organizes many Witches

B V C V G


----------



## Goblin

Before visiting caves visit garages

P B E S L


----------



## Rahnefan

Phoebe believed every single lie.

S C A M S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scurvy Characters Act Mighty Suspicious

Y E G S H


----------



## Rahnefan

Your ewe got sacrificed here.

A L T A R


----------



## Goblin

All looney tourists ate regularally

G C O M R


----------



## Rahnefan

Going crazy over many restaurants.

ß ש Ψ 문 Ñ


----------



## Rahnefan

Oops, sorry

V K Q Z O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Valiant Kangaroos Quietly Zap Ostriches


T I B L D


----------



## Rahnefan

The Infectious Brain-Loving Dead

Z O M B I


----------



## Hairazor

Zambonis operated mostly by insurgents

F D S Z O


----------



## Rahnefan

Frankenstein's Dangle Stays Zipped On

S O R R Y


----------



## Hairazor

Stupidity only really riles you

U Y N J I


----------



## Rahnefan

Unless Your Nose Just Itches

N O P K N


----------



## Goblin

Night owls probably kill nuts

U V O M W


----------



## Hairazor

University Vampires originated mosh waves

C C C G T


----------



## Rahnefan

Centuries Come, Centuries Go: Time.

C L O C K


----------



## highbury

Children Love Old Cotton Knickers

Z E B R A


----------



## Goblin

Zombies eat brains rather awful

H C O M R


----------



## Rahnefan

Heaping coats of monstermud reinforce:

P R O P S


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Poor Ransacked Objects Plead Sanctuary.

X E R O X


----------



## Hairazor

Xing errors replaces old xeroxes

F T Y C L


----------



## Rahnefan

Frankenstein toiled yonder creating life

B V R I A


----------



## Goblin

Bold vampires returned in Asia

N O M C R


----------



## Rahnefan

Nosferatu opened my chest, Reverend.

U N D E D


----------



## Goblin

Use new dummies except damaged

I V O M E


----------



## Rahnefan

Invoking vengeance on my enemies

C U R S E


----------



## Goblin

hildren use real scorpions everyday

I R S K E


----------



## Hairazor

Internal Revenue Service keeps expanding

J H J I O


----------



## Rahnefan

Jill heaved Jack. Injuries occurred.

P U S H D


----------



## MommaMoose

People under suspicion of Halloween Decorating.

P S C S G


----------



## Hairazor

Psychedelic strobes cause serious groans

W C B G L


----------



## Rahnefan

We could be going loco.

C R A Z Y


----------



## Hairazor

Crack rats achieve zany yodeling

P M R E E


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkins make really evil entitys

B O M C R


----------



## Rahnefan

Before October my creatures rest.

G R A V E


----------



## highbury

Ghostly Revelations Are Vastly Enthralling

S U C K A


----------



## Hairazor

Susie usually calls Kickbox action

V D F R I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vampire Dogs Feel Really Invincible

I E G U S


----------



## Rahnefan

It's entirely green until September.

L E A F Y


----------



## Monk

Little elves are following you.

S M I L E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sinister men indulge loathsome enjoyment

F L J M F


----------



## highbury

Falling Leaves Jumpstart My Fascination

F L A M E


----------



## Goblin

Friends like all monsters evil

U C O M W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Underwear can often mean work....

O L M Y K


----------



## Hairazor

Oily lemurs make yucky kabobs

G V O Y T


----------



## Goblin

Goblin voted you terminated

I V E X O


----------



## Rahnefan

Illyana vexed every X-Mansion occupant.

M A G I K


----------



## Hairazor

Mosquitoes attack gouty itchy knees

U T R E W


----------



## Goblin

Use the revolver ever Wednesday

J D I M E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jittery Ducks Incubate Many Eggs


L W Y D H


----------



## Rahnefan

Look what your duck hatched

K W A K K


----------



## Hairazor

Kangaroos wait at kangaroo kiosks

V C F G H


----------



## Copchick

Vampires Can't Find Gold Hearts

L L P P T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lucky Leprachauns prefer powerful toilets 

P K U T D


----------



## Lambchop

Potato killers ursurp tyrant devils.



W A V C S


----------



## Goblin

Why angry vampires can't suck

H O M E A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Old Men Eat Apples


K E Y V S


----------



## Rahnefan

Klaus emptied York's veins slowly.

B L E E D


----------



## Lambchop

Baphomet likes eating early dinners.

R O P E D


----------



## Hairazor

Raunchy old pirates exude drama

L K J H G


----------



## Lambchop

Lady killers jab horned gods.

M U M M Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Mostly unaware mothers moderate Yahoo.

A R I T Z


----------



## Rahnefan

Admit RahneFan into the zoo!

C A G E D


----------



## Doc Doom

Certain aged gargoyles elicit desperation.

M O R O N


----------



## Goblin

Morons once raced one night

H O M V E


----------



## Doc Doom

Halloween omens move very effortlessly.

S T R I K


----------



## Goblin

Some tourist raise in Kansas

H C M M E


----------



## Lambchop

Her crazy mind mumbles english.

F S U P G


----------



## Goblin

Friends sometimes use plain glue

F I N E A


----------



## Hairazor

Finally Inez noticed Evil Andrew

R E W B T


----------



## kauldron

Randy's Eating Wendy's Burnt Tomales

J V A D P


----------



## Lambchop

Jarvis Vanwinkle adores dungeon princesses.


----------



## Doc Doom

Junior varsity always does poorly.

E R R O R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil rarely rises over repentance....

E L O Y E


----------



## Doc Doom

Everyone loves others yodeling elsewhere. 

F I E M H


----------



## kauldron

Falling In Elephant Mud Hurts

P R U C X


----------



## Rahnefan

Person relying upon Charles Xavier:

M U T I E


----------



## MrGrimm

Multiple Udders Take Infinite Energy

C O W S Z


----------



## Lambchop

Calling out white striped zebras!!!!!

G P V B C


----------



## Goblin

Goblin probably visited black cats

U D N O M


----------



## Doc Doom

Undead demons never order mustard.

F C J C I


----------



## Lambchop

French court Jesters carry insence.

M I O D P


----------



## kauldron

Many Irritated Oysters Dance Poorly

D W U A V


----------



## Lambchop

Damien was unwillingly avoiding vampires.

Y O K W B


----------



## Hairazor

Yetis ordinarily keep walking backward

M M N J H


----------



## Lambchop

Mischevious minions negotiate judicial hangings.

L H V P U


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lovely hangings vindicate party upset.

E H Z A U


----------



## Lambchop

Elderly heathens zebra art undergarments.

F C W W L


----------



## kauldron

Frank Caresses Wooly Worms Lovingly

G P O R Q


----------



## highbury

Ghastly Projections Offer Revenge Quickly

B L O O D


----------



## Rahnefan

Bram's lover ordered Orlok's destruction.

D R A C K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do Rabbits Actually Cuddle Kangaroos?

H E F G S


----------



## Lambchop

Harry eats fresh green salad.

S A N T A


----------



## Rahnefan

Sneakily assisting Nicholas' toy assignments.

C L A U S


----------



## kauldron

Clowns Laugh At Unusual Sausages

F R E S H


----------



## Rahnefan

Fruit's ripe enough so hurry.

M U N C H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mangy unicorns never come home .....

A S G Y T


----------



## Hairazor

Angry sassy gypsies yell threats

J K L Z C


----------



## kauldron

Jurel's Kryptonite Leveled Zod's Cause

H Y U R A


----------



## Rahnefan

Helping your underwear remain attached

B A N D S


----------



## Lambchop

Be a nice drunken stewardess.

T R O L L


----------



## MrGrimm

Tigers Reach Out Lovingly Lethal

T I G E T


----------



## Rahnefan

The ice gets ever thinner.

P O L A R


----------



## Hairazor

Paul offed Lars and ran

T N J O P


----------



## kauldron

Tony Never Jumped Over Pete

R L U S M


----------



## Lambchop

Rex looked under Susans muumuu.

A G A S T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Always going against standard theology 

T F H D S


----------



## Goblin

Try finding horrible demonic spirits

B O M C Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Bring On More Candied Yams!

HWROK


----------



## kauldron

Henry Wears Really Orange Khakis

B D A N A


----------



## Rahnefan

But doctor, Amy's not anemic

P A L E R


----------



## Evil Andrew

Properely annotated lexicons ensure reputations

O P L J N


----------



## Goblin

One person likes joining now

I B W Z O


----------



## Lambchop

I barbecue wild zebra organs.

K R U L L


----------



## kauldron

Kitchen Rodents Utilize Little Lasers

I G O R S


----------



## Lambchop

Indulging goblins order rotten sushi.

G H O U L


----------



## Hairazor

Ghostly howling often unsettles Lunatics

N N B V O


----------



## Doc Doom

New nerds breed violet orchids.

A B C D E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A broody cat deposits elves.

C J H L N


----------



## Hairazor

Cajun Jack hauls liquid nitrogen

Y Y B V R


----------



## Goblin

Your youngsters bought vests recently

H E C O M


----------



## Lambchop

Helens estrogen caused Oscars madness.

A B C D E


----------



## kauldron

Alfred's Been Consuming Deviled Ears

P H O N Y


----------



## MrGrimm

People Helping Others Never Yearn

H A Y Y A


----------



## Goblin

Have any young yaks arrived

G C O M E


----------



## Lambchop

Hey, are you yelling aloud?

B N J P A


----------



## kauldron

Bigfoot Now Just Picks Apples

S K U L L


----------



## Hairazor

Skellies keep ululating like lunatics

N H T E A


----------



## kauldron

Necropolis Haunt Teams Exit Akwardly

M E H L M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many Elderly Hogs Lack Manners


J E G S H


----------



## Doc Doom

Jousters easily guide stampeding horses.

H B V S F


----------



## Hairazor

Herbivores bring vegetarians sumptuous figs

P O O M P


----------



## MrGrimm

Poorly Oiled Oxen May Panic

P M O O P


----------



## Goblin

Please mail only one package

H O M V U


----------



## Lambchop

He obviously manipulates vampire underwear.

W T C N O


----------



## Doc Doom

Will the child need orthodontics?

H B D A P


----------



## Hairazor

Hippo babies dance at parties

V B G H J


----------



## highbury

Vampire Bats Grasped His Jugular

H A I R Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairy Andrew Implements Razors - Yes ?

R T F G S


----------



## Hairazor

Righteous Trogs forge ghostly sightings

K J K L K


----------



## Goblin

Killers just kill like killers

H C F B I


----------



## Rahnefan

Here comes five-balled Ivan!!!

R U N N N


----------



## Hairazor

Rambuctious unruly Nuns never nap

Y T R E W


----------



## WickedBanshee

Yeti..They Really Exist, Wildly 

S C A R E


----------



## Doc Doom

Some cows are really extroverted.

P W O L D


----------



## Goblin

People would only like dancing

U D N O V


----------



## kauldron

Undead Do Not Operate Vaccums

B L O B S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Lumpy Objects Barely Shuffle


K E I S T


----------



## kauldron

Kitchen Ectoplasm Is Simply Tasty

R A M B O


----------



## Lambchop

Restless artisan morticians bleed orbs.

B U R G E


----------



## Goblin

Build underground railroads going East

H O M V E


----------



## kauldron

Hairy Orangutans Move Very Easily

F L U S H


----------



## Hairazor

Frantic lunatics unleash shapeshifting hordes

U I J J G


----------



## kauldron

Undertakers Insist Jesse James Giggled

O Q Z B N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I liked yours kauldron, lol.

Off-world Quebecer's Zoo bans newts.

C B A V D


----------



## Goblin

Could be anyone vacations dead

K D O M V


----------



## Rahnefan

Kids, don't overturn my vat.

C O O K N


----------



## Lambchop

Crazy orange owls kill newts.

D U O P A


----------



## Goblin

Don't use old pencils accidently

K C T S L


----------



## kauldron

Kate Can Taste Salty Lemons

D E V I L


----------



## highbury

Demonic Evil Veils Itself Lavishly

S P O R E


----------



## Hairazor

Spooks project over Realms everywhere

P O I U T


----------



## kauldron

Paranoia Only Initiates Underwear Tampering

Y E T I S


----------



## theundeadofnight

Yawning evil things invade seances . 

G H O S T


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Goats Hop Over Stony Terraces!

L E V E Y


----------



## Hairazor

Levitating entities visited early yesterday

W A I T S


----------



## Goblin

Wait after it takes someone

H S V O M


----------



## Doc Doom

High society values other methods.

D T Y P W


----------



## kauldron

Did The Yeti Play Whimsically?

S P O O K


----------



## Hairazor

Special problems overtake ornery Kooks

U H F B Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Unusually hungry for barbeque, yes ?

P I K H N


----------



## kauldron

People In Kyaks Helped Narwhals

W I G H T


----------



## Hairazor

Willie is going home tonight

F F R R U


----------



## Rahnefan

Fangsters from Romania rest underground.

V A M P S


----------



## kauldron

Very Angry Marcy Punched Shroder

P A R T Y


----------



## Evil Andrew

Positive alignment restores the yin


O P U T R


----------



## Hairazor

Octopus parties usually turn rogue

L J H O O


----------



## Lambchop

Lilly jumped happily over Oscar.

W M D S A


----------



## Goblin

Why make dead speakers ask

H V O M X


----------



## kauldron

He Vaulted Over My Xylophone

G R A V E


----------



## Hairazor

Grave robbing always vitalizes Edgar

H G F D S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween Greeters Face Deathly Spectres


I W F T A


----------



## Lambchop

Igors wretched flatulent tainted apples.

J Y O W F


----------



## Goblin

Just you only will fly

F S O M R


----------



## kauldron

Flying Squirrels Orchestrate Mass Resistance

Z O M B Y


----------



## Hairazor

Zombies overran my backyard yesterday

L V F X T


----------



## kauldron

Little Vampire Finds Xeroxed Transcripts

C A N D Y


----------



## Ramonadona

Caution all neighbors
"deviant yard!"

c h e a p


----------



## Lambchop

Crafty heathens eat artificial pumpkins.

E Y E V J


----------



## kauldron

Even Yetis Eat Vampire Jumbalaya

S T Y L E


----------



## Lambchop

Superstious tyrants yodel like emperors.

W N H O C


----------



## Hairazor

Witches never have open coffins

A B C Z P


----------



## MrGrimm

Apes Break Crappy Zoo Prisons

W E E N Y


----------



## Lambchop

Westerners enjoy eating New Yorkers.

M C O I Y


----------



## Goblin

Most can openers in Yugoslavia

H D I M V


----------



## kauldron

Herschel Downs Ignorant Monsters Vehemently

D G P U H


----------



## Lambchop

Demonic ghouls play under houses.

H P U A F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hanging prisoners under accursed facades

S F C X W


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Storm finds Charles Xavier's wig...

S M I L E


----------



## Hairazor

Smiling Munchkins initiate lethal entertainment

G R O S M


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grave robbers often sack mausoleums.....

K J G D A


----------



## Goblin

Killers just gotta dig around

H S O M V


----------



## kauldron

Hybrid Salamanders Overwhelmed My Volkswagon

G L Y S W


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts like yellow swirling water

T V T Y T


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Vet Tells You Tales



B C S C B


----------



## Hairazor

Beelzebub's children scared crying babies

M N B I O


----------



## MrGrimm

Men Need Beer Intravenously Obviously

B E E R S


----------



## Lambchop

Because everyone enjoys rowdy strippers.

O W E L D


----------



## kauldron

Other Worldly Extraterrestrials Look Drunk

F S O B E


----------



## Lambchop

Free stuff, or buy everything?

U T L O G


----------



## Hairazor

Usually the last Ork guards

O M O P O


----------



## Evil Andrew

One's Modus Operandi Provides Oppoortunity

L J M M V


----------



## Lambchop

Lucky Jim Morrison mated vixens.

Y I P L W


----------



## Goblin

You're in Pennslyvania last Wednesday

I V E S L


----------



## kauldron

Intoxicated Vegeterian Exhibitionists Shouldn't Limbo

N E L L P


----------



## Monk

Never Eat Llama Liver Pies.

K Y K V D


----------



## Lambchop

Killing your kids violent demons.

W H R C M


----------



## Hairazor

Witches help rear church mice

R R T T U


----------



## Goblin

Raising rabbits takes time usually

H E I B S


----------



## Monk

Honey eases Irritable Bowel Syndrome.

C U W P H


----------



## Rahnefan

Can't understand why people haunt?

B E C O S


----------



## kauldron

Beavers Eventually Cause Ocean Swelling

D H O L P


----------



## Evil Andrew

Does Heaven overwhelm lonely people ?

U K S A C


----------



## Hairazor

United Kingdom scarecrows are crazy

B B V B B


----------



## kauldron

Bobby Brown's Violet Baby Bottles

G S G E O


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts should guage energy OHMS

G H J K L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goofy Horses Juggle Kooky Lemurs


Y E F S F


----------



## Lambchop

Your elderly friend slaps fannies.

H N U T R


----------



## highbury

Haunters Never Underestimate Their Resourcefulness 

C O B R A


----------



## kauldron

Crafty Old Barbara Ran Away

T Y B W S


----------



## Rahnefan

Think you better wipe something

P A P E R


----------



## Lambchop

Phantom apparitions produce earie renditions.

B L O T T


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Bloated lemures often talk trash

O B A M A


----------



## Lambchop

Oblong boxes arranged meticulously around.

W A F F L


----------



## Ramonadona

Watching all flying foxes land

K L O N E


----------



## Goblin

Killers like one nurse everyday

H D O M W


----------



## RoxyBlue

How Do Old Men Walk?


H E T Y U


----------



## Doc Doom

Halloween excites the young undead.

B A C O N


----------



## Lambchop

Blonde angels conjur old necromancers.

B L O A T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Lunches Overly Agitate Tummies


F E W A S


----------



## Rahnefan

Furloughed employee wandering around sadly.

C N G R S


----------



## kauldron

Cookie Nibblers Gently Remove Snickerdoodles

P H U S R


----------



## Goblin

Please haunt until someone returns

H D I B X


----------



## Rahnefan

He drew indisputably best X-Men

B Y R N E


----------



## Doc Doom

Bored youngsters really need excitement.

A B C D E


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Abolishing boorish concubines demeaning elephants 

F H W J L


----------



## Hairazor

Fester howls while juggling lemurs

D D R T T


----------



## kauldron

Dirty Dick Ransacked Tom's Treehouse

S P E C R


----------



## Doc Doom

Spiced pepper enhances corpsed remains.

B H F G T


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being hung from gallows tonight....

B K L H F


----------



## Goblin

Bad killers like hidden forests

U C O M R


----------



## kauldron

Usually Casper Only Moves Rugs

D H I E C


----------



## Hairazor

"Die Haunt!" intoned Episcopalian Cleric

I U J G G


----------



## Doc Doom

I usually justify great gratitude.

G H L K Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Georgia hooch liketa killed ya

S H I N E


----------



## Goblin

Some have invested nothing everyday

J C O M E


----------



## highbury

Jungle Cats Offer Me Exercise

W A C K O


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wild antelope can kick observers

P K N V S


----------



## Doc Doom

Prissy knights need volunteer squires.

D F G H Y


----------



## Hairazor

Didn't Freddy go home yesterday?

I M O T B


----------



## Evil Andrew

I might overlook the beard

W O R L D


----------



## Hairazor

Warlocks ordinarily rule lovely damsels

H J G I N


----------



## Doc Doom

High jumpers get injured needlessly.

L O T U S


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Life often travels unnervingly slow.

P I Q U E


----------



## Hairazor

Pickled Iguanas queue up endlessly

T R E E T


----------



## Doc Doom

They really exist, extra-terrestrials!

B M A N O


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Big men are not observant.

T U D D H


----------



## Goblin

Thieves usually don't do homes

H W O B U


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Haunters will often build undead


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Oops, my letters!

O M L O M


----------



## kauldron

Open My Lawn's Only Mausoleum

N D A M G


----------



## Goblin

Never drop any mad gophers

H D O E X


----------



## kauldron

Haunting During October Expedites Xenodochium (had to use phrontistery.info for that one)

S H O U T


----------



## Goblin

Some hunts only use tarantulas

H D O M U


----------



## Doc Doom

How dare other mummies unionize!

K L P O Y


----------



## kauldron

Killer Leeches Plunder Ocean Yachts

Z B O R A


----------



## Goblin

Zombies books only rarely arrive

H D O M E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howling Dogs Openly Menace Enemies


Y E D S F


----------



## Hairazor

Your epidermis doesn't seem firm

E N O T U


----------



## kauldron

Evil New Orleans Tupperware Usurpers

L I P P R


----------



## Goblin

Lions in Pennslyvania probably roar

G U M E A


----------



## Doc Doom

Ghosts usually make extra appearances.

A B A B A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angry Brats Are Boisterously Articulate


K E G H J


----------



## Rahnefan

Kids expect good Halloween junk!

C A N D Y


----------



## kauldron

Cats At Notre Dame Yoedel

H S E A T


----------



## crazy xmas

Help sit every apple there 

F T K N M


----------



## Rahnefan

Forging the knight's new mail

S M I T H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Smart mouths irritate the hierarchy

K L G D C


----------



## Goblin

Killers like getting down constantly

G O M R S


----------



## Lambchop

Gagging on Morticias rancid soup.

W O L F S


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wild Ogres love french-fried snails.......

H B D V X


----------



## Lambchop

Henry bought Delores' various x-rays.

W A T C H


----------



## Hairazor

Witches are teaching children hexes

J J M M O


----------



## Goblin

Jason just murders mothers only

H D O M W


----------



## Lambchop

He died of mortal wounds.

J A C K L


----------



## Doc Doom

Jokers always cause kooky laughter.

Q R S T U


----------



## Evil Andrew

Quality reapers scare Tots universally

A S X C B


----------



## Goblin

And save Xaviar's candy bars

H I M V W


----------



## Lambchop

Her incubus mysteriously violates women.

D R A C U


----------



## Doc Doom

Dracula rarely adopts costume upgrades. 

F J R U S


----------



## Rahnefan

Frankenstein justified reanimation, until successful.

O O P S Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Often Old Paint Starts Yellowing


L S E H F


----------



## Evil Andrew

Love starts eroding hard feelings

S F R Q C


----------



## Rahnefan

Stoner friends rocking questionable costumes

W E E C H


----------



## Goblin

What eats everyone's Christmas ham

H O M C W


----------



## Rahnefan

Hundreds of meat consuming wrigglers

D E C A Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dentists Evaluate Cavities All Year


B N C S M


----------



## Rahnefan

Be not concerned so much

R E L A X


----------



## Evil Andrew

Removing elbows leaves amusing X-rays.......

U L P H T


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Umpires Loving Phantoms Half Time

C G A K I


----------



## Hairazor

Crank Ghosts are kicking it!

H J K L P


----------



## Rahnefan

Her jugular kinda looks punctured.

S O O K Y


----------



## Lambchop

Sorry our old kook yelled.

F U W B P


----------



## Hairazor

Frustrated Urbanites won't buy painkillers

M J K M J


----------



## highbury

Michael Jackson Killed Marlon Jackson

C R E E P


----------



## Goblin

Can really evil elves pretend

U D L M R


----------



## Hairazor

Under Dog learned mind reading

H H R E W


----------



## Rahnefan

Harry, Hermione, Ron: Educated Wizards

T H R E E


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Tasty Heart Ravioli, Everybody Eat!!

N A S T Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Not all skulls taste yucky.

S U G A R


----------



## Hairazor

Should undercover guards arrest raiders?

B N V I M


----------



## Rahnefan

Broomstick, not Vroomstick...it meanders.

S W E E P


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Sad Widow's Entrails Eviscerated Perfectly.

G R O S S


----------



## Rahnefan

Wow very good!

Gourds rot on someone's steps.

P O R C H


----------



## Evil Andrew

Poltergeists often rattle chains hauntingly ......

U M O P A


----------



## Hairazor

Uber Mafia officials project authority

J Y T I B


----------



## Goblin

Just yield to invisible boys

Y S V P N


----------



## scareme

Your stink very powerfully now.

O K P B T


----------



## Goblin

One killer bought burnt toast

R S O M T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rising Skeletons Open Musty Tombs


Y E Y D S


----------



## Hairazor

Your everyday Yetis dine simply

V C T N B


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Viscera Containing Toxins Nullifies Blabbermouths

P R I D E


----------



## Rahnefan

Posthumous residence in damp earth

G R A V E


----------



## Lambchop

Gravel roads are very earie.

B L O W N


----------



## Rahnefan

Burning lots of witches now.

P Y R E S


----------



## Hairazor

Perhaps your reality eschews sensibility

G G T R O


----------



## Goblin

Goblin gave the right order

M T O B S


----------



## Rahnefan

Good one Gobby

My tongue's orange but slimy.

T A F F Y


----------



## Hairazor

(^talk about things that make you go Eeewwwww) heehee

Taffy apples, fall fun, ya'll

W E C B H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Witches Enjoy Candied Baby Heads (another thing that makes you go EWWWWW!)


H D W E A


----------



## Rahnefan

He'll die without emergency antidote

T O X I C


----------



## Goblin

They owe Xaviar if cashed

H D O M C


----------



## RoxyBlue

How Do Old Men Cope?


G S D H D


----------



## Rahnefan

Grandpas sometimes do hard drugs.

V I A G R


----------



## highbury

Volume Is Allowing Growth Rigidly 

M O L D Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Mildew on leg developed yesterday

G R O S S


----------



## Hairazor

Grandpa relies on Social Security

J H J K L


----------



## Rahnefan

Jack has just kindled lantern

L I G H T


----------



## Goblin

Lanterns in ghosts hands tonight

H O M R S


----------



## Rahnefan

Her old mattress reeked severely

B L U G H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Loogies Usually Generate Horror


N B S V A


----------



## Rahnefan

Needa Big Slurp'o Vertebral Artery

J O N E S


----------



## Goblin

John owns no edible sausage

O C U M W


----------



## Lambchop

Old crusty underwear missed washing.

D C A L F


----------



## Hairazor

Dracula can always locate females

B G H J I


----------



## RoxyBlue

By Golly, He's Just Icky!


K E T D A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Killing enemies takes direct 

K L J U I


----------



## Rahnefan

Kids Like Junk. Understand It.

C A N D Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Confections Are Nicely Deliciously Yummy


W E R T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Working elves reuse twisted yarn

M U O T R


----------



## Rahnefan

Wife Expects RahneFan to Yodel

O K H O N


----------



## Rahnefan

Hairazor said:


> Working elves reuse twisted yarn
> 
> M U O T R


Dang, beaten to the punch...OK

Medical Uniforms Often Turn Red

B L O O D


----------



## Lambchop

Be lucky only once daily.

T R O O P


----------



## Hairazor

Terror reigns over opposing patrols

Y B N O P


----------



## Rahnefan

You Better Not Open Pandora's

B O X E S


----------



## Lambchop

Bob's office xeroxs' early statements.

L O R D S


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Leaking Orfices Rotten Decayed Smells

S T A N K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smelly Treats Are Not Kosher


O R W Y S


----------



## Lambchop

Only rude waitresses yell... "Swallow"!!!!

F A K E R


----------



## Goblin

Find any killers eating raisins

U D O M V


----------



## Hairazor

Upchucked dinner on my vehicle

I T Y R Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isabel Tasted Yellow Roasted Yams

M W O E S


----------



## Lambchop

My wife, Olivia, eats scabs.

T R O M P


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

Elderly brunettes enjoy rotten toddlers.

F O U W L


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being Ernest always serves trust.......


P J U I T


----------



## scareme

Paint just under it's tail.

G K P A L


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor

Will you eat pepper steak?

M N B V C


----------



## Lambchop

My nose becomes very cold.

G L O B E


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going long overcomes blocking errors.....


P K M O T


----------



## Hairazor

Pickled Koalas meander over treetops

G G E V O


----------



## Rahnefan

Gargantuan gorillas emit vile odors

K O N G S


----------



## Lambchop

Keep our nurturing grandmothers safe.

B A R F R


----------



## Hairazor

Bring another round for Revenants

T B V T R


----------



## Evil Andrew

The best vampires take revenge....

P M H K A


----------



## Goblin

Please make hamsters kill anyone

H O M V W


----------



## scareme

How only men vacuum windows.

N O L E S


----------



## Hairazor

Nasty orderlies let escapees sink

H G F O J


----------



## Goblin

Has Goblin finished one jouirney

K W C O R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kittens Will Catch Old Rats


I E T W T


----------



## Rahnefan

Invisible earthworms tunnel with transparency.

C L E A R


----------



## Hairazor

Clean living emerges after raunchiness

F D C V O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feral Dogs Chase Voracious Otters


E R T Y U


----------



## Spooky1

Every Rural Toad Yodels unceasingly

T H I N K


----------



## Lambchop

Two hairy inbreds never kiss.

J S S V L


----------



## Hairazor

"Jesus Saves", sang Vanessa loudly

M N O N M


----------



## Lambchop

Mind numbing or numb minded?

W T T E F


----------



## Rahnefan

Walking the ten-eyed fuzzball.

L E G G Y


----------



## Goblin

Let's eat good gravy yesterday

N E O V S


----------



## Lambchop

Not everyone orbits Venus Saturdays.

W U P P E


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Warm Ulcerated Putrid Pustual Entrails

S K A N K


----------



## Lambchop

Skinny Killers are notorious knuckleheads.

D W A B R


----------



## scareme

Do waiters always bring radishes?

N T O W L


----------



## Hairazor

Nasty termites occupy wooden legs

O J H L M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ornery Jackals Harass Little Mice


L R Y E W


----------



## Rahnefan

Lurking round your ear, waiting.

P R O B E


----------



## Hairazor

People rarely order bactrain entrees

T R E W X


----------



## Evil Andrew

Traveling roadshows entice wayward xenomorphs

I M L V C


----------



## scareme

I may leave very calmly.

G R C P T


----------



## highbury

Great Recipes Can Pacify Tummies

F L E S H


----------



## scareme

For losers everywhere, school helps.

R O T T S


----------



## Hairazor

Ratting out the top scoundrels

O O P M S


----------



## scareme

Oh, oh, pardon my swearing.

C A N D Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Chocolates and notorious dental yellowers.

T R I C K


----------



## scareme

Try riding in convertible Kia.

T R E A T


----------



## Hairazor

Tentacles rarely expand at touch

J H U P O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jungle Horrors Usually Petrify Observers

L E S C Z


----------



## Goblin

Let's eat something cooked zealously

K R X O B


----------



## Hairazor

Kinky Rex xrays old bodies

U J I P L


----------



## Copchick

Ukuleles Jumped Into Pink Leotards

O M Y V R


----------



## highbury

Oh Mother, You're Very Rational

Q U A R K


----------



## Hairazor

Quick understudies actually rate Kudos

G G T B U


----------



## Copchick

Good Golly Tina's Buttered Up

P L O K I


----------



## scareme

Please look over Kelly's ink.

B U N N Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Babelicious Undergarments+Nearly Nude=Yowza (that's one for the gentlemen)


P O I T R


----------



## Copchick

Please Oscar, I Tripped Roger

T C N I S


----------



## Hairazor

Ten crazy nights is sufficient

R T C V O


----------



## scareme

Red tail cocks vilify onions. 

C R A O Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Crudely regurgitating all over yourself.

P U K E R


----------



## Hairazor

Pucker up, kiss every relative

T V C D E


----------



## Rahnefan

Tina's Valentine contained dirty explicits.

N A W T Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Allow Women To Yodel

B N C M L


----------



## highbury

Begin Nocturnal Chants, My Love

S P L A T


----------



## Goblin

Some people like anything tasty

Y S P M Q


----------



## Lambchop

Yesterday, someone purchased my quilt.

W A S H R


----------



## Rahnefan

When Atlanta's Snowy, Homebound Remain

T R U T H


----------



## Hairazor

Terrible rumors upset Transylvania Haunters

B B V T U


----------



## Lambchop

Billy bought very tight undies.

F G R O P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Figs Grow Ripe On Plantations


E T G H N


----------



## Hairazor

Eight trashy Ghouls hang nightly

L L M N I


----------



## highbury

Lingering Light May Nullify Illumination

C U R S E


----------



## Hairazor

Cruel urban realtors sell escapism

O I T G B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only Idiots Try Greeting Bears



J D S W R


----------



## stagehand1975

Jane Doe Sat With Regard

ASGTU


----------



## Hairazor

Another stupid ghoul talking uppity

K H D C E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kids Hate Doing Chores, Eccchhhh


I T E W Q


----------



## Lambchop

Investigate the elder wizards quandry.

F G O P B


----------



## Hairazor

Foster Grandparents overlook parental behavior

W R Y V E


----------



## Lambchop

What radical yuppie violated eden?

M O M M A


----------



## Rahnefan

Missing one mighty maternal ancestor.

P O P P A


----------



## scareme

Please operate pedal pushers appropriately. 

T B O M D


----------



## Hairazor

The bomb obliterated my domain

S D S A Z


----------



## scareme

South Dakotan sunbath about zilch.

E D I T S


----------



## Rahnefan

Errors driven into terminated state.

E R A S E


----------



## scareme

Elephants run away seeing egrets.


----------



## Rahnefan

Y u no giv wurd


----------



## Hairazor

You underestimate Nellie's goat whey

N X C O B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nerdy Xavier Can't Open Boxes



L T U I O


----------



## Goblin

Like turning up insane orphans

D Q I M C


----------



## highbury

Dairy Queen Is My Choice

S P U D Z


----------



## Hairazor

Stupid people underestimate doing zilch

K N K O U


----------



## scareme

Kinky nerds kicked out uncles.

U L G D N


----------



## Hairazor

Uptown ladies go dancing nightly

J H G F D


----------



## Lambchop

Juicy hot girls fondle diamonds.

T E D D Y


----------



## scareme

Ten educated dancers dyed yellow

B I R D S


----------



## Rahnefan

Birthdays Invoke Really Distant Salutations

C A R D S


----------



## Hairazor

Candles accent really dark shadows

R T Y E C


----------



## Lambchop

Rowdy teens yell "EAT CHEESE"!!!

F R O M P


----------



## highbury

Faulty Railings Obliged My Passing

S C A B S


----------



## N. Fantom

Succulent Crabs Ate Bland Succotash 

G L O B E


----------



## Hairazor

Goldy Locks opined Bear experiences

Z A M J P


----------



## Lambchop

Zippers are my jumpsuit problem.

B E E R S


----------



## Hairazor

Brian eats everything Rosie serves

L M O V T


----------



## highbury

Last Minute Observations Validate This

W R E C K


----------



## scareme

Why risk everything coping keys?

L E F T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Levitated eleven feet Thursday, Yvonne

L S M F T


----------



## scareme

Lying serves many fools today.

M O R P B


----------



## Hairazor

Many Orcs regroup, push boundaries

W R O N G


----------



## scareme

Why read only negative garbage?

M P D W S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monkey Paw Distorts Wishes Scarily (raise your hand if you ever read that story)


L R T Y E


----------



## Lambchop

Let's race to years end.

G H I W F


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greasy Hands Indicate Washing Failures

K G S W R


----------



## Hairazor

King gives serving wench run-around

P O L U N


----------



## Goblin

People only laugh until noon

J S P V W


----------



## Lambchop

Jersey Shore princess vomited walnuts.

W O F D P


----------



## scareme

Wild old fan-dancers danced polkas.

P O L K M


----------



## highbury

Politely Offers Longest Knife Made

Q U E S T


----------



## Hairazor

Queens usually escape stunning treachery

Y O U N G


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Only Undertake Nerdy Games


K E T Y U


----------



## Lambchop

Kiss every tall young uncle.

R F A B C


----------



## highbury

Reanimated Flesh Always Becomes Calloused

G H O U L


----------



## Hairazor

Ghostly haunters ovewhelm unruly looters

V Y N O P


----------



## Lambchop

Veins you now open, pour.

F L O S S


----------



## Rahnefan

Firmly lodged, one stuck string.

B R U S H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brightly Restore Unruly Shaggy Hairdo


M V C S F


----------



## Lambchop

My Valentine cries so frequently.

G R O S S


----------



## Rahnefan

Getting rid of something stinky:

F L U S H


----------



## Hairazor

Frankly Lucy, using stimulators helps

J H O C V


----------



## Lambchop

Junkies have open, cold, veins.

W I P E R


----------



## Rahnefan

Water is parted, especially rain.

B R A K E


----------



## Lambchop

Blood runs along knives edge.

G R A S P


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts rarely ask stupid people

H S P O C


----------



## Rahnefan

Hey, stop pecking on corpses!

C R O W S


----------



## Hairazor

Crowds rock out with Santana

V O I C E


----------



## Lambchop

Vampires only injest cheeky elders.

G R A N D


----------



## Rahnefan

Genealogy records ancestors' names/descendants...

C A R V E


----------



## Lambchop

Cute animals roast very easily.

B L A D E


----------



## highbury

Black Lipstick Adds Devious Elegance

S L A S H


----------



## Hairazor

Suede laofers are simply heavenly

Y O U N G


----------



## Rahnefan

Years of unconcern, now gone.

A G I N G


----------



## Goblin

All ghosts in Northern Georgia

K V P M R


----------



## highbury

Killer Vampires Preclude Mirrored Reflections

G H O U L


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts howl outside under lampposts

M O U R N


----------



## Goblin

Monsters only use real names

A B C D E


----------



## LucDarque

All bodies can decompose eventually

L T M N T


----------



## Hairazor

Lilly's treatment might need time

P O N R C


----------



## Lambchop

Plantation owners never rustled cattle.

O W N E R


----------



## Goblin

One weird neighbor eats radishes

K D P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Keep dancing partner, Marshall replied

H G F D S


----------



## Rahnefan

His gilled friend didn't swim.

m o r p h


----------



## Hairazor

Moldy old rags prohibit health

R A L P H


----------



## spinwitch

Randy aliens love pretty housemaids

M I K E Y


----------



## Lambchop

Must I kill every Yuppie?

D W A R F


----------



## Rahnefan

Diminutive warlike and ravenous fellow.

S M A U G


----------



## highbury

Some Movies Always Use Greenscreens

S M A C K


----------



## drevilstein

some monsters annoy crying kids

WWHFD


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa, whoda Hell farted? Dang

P E Y O O


----------



## Goblin

People eat yogurt only once

L S Y V Z


----------



## Rahnefan

Let's suck your veins, Zoe

V A M P S


----------



## Hairazor

Vampires avidly make people scream

I J U M P


----------



## Rahnefan

Into Juliette, unlikely Montague pumped

R O M E O


----------



## highbury

Reading Over My Eloquent Obituary

S H E M P


----------



## Bayou

Start every morning positive 

SWAMP


----------



## Bayou

Start having every morning positive

Swamp


----------



## Hairazor

Swamp water activates my psychosis

D E M O N


----------



## Rahnefan

Devil's evil merchants of naughtiness

B O O Z E


----------



## Lambchop

Boiled onions or zebra entrails?

T R A M P


----------



## Copchick

Try Racing A Moon Pigeon

P W L C B


----------



## Hairazor

People want less cannibal bites

B A C O N


----------



## Lambchop

Belching around cheeky old nuns.

Q U A F F


----------



## Rahnefan

Quick, uncork a few flagons

V I N E S


----------



## Hairazor

Victory is never easy, Silvia!

B O N E S


----------



## Rahnefan

Bring out nine extra spoons.

S O U P Y


----------



## Goblin

Someone only used paper yesterday

J R A P N


----------



## Rahnefan

Just read about purple nurples.

Y O W C H


----------



## Hairazor

Your old witch chases hags

P L U M P


----------



## Goblin

People lose used money probably

Y S O N A


----------



## Evil Elf

You said onions never ask!

H T S I L


----------



## Spooky1

Horror Tales Scare Inside Literature

BOOKS


----------



## Goblin

Boys only open kid stores

H W P M S


----------



## Hairazor

Haunters will promise mystery stories

C L U M P


----------



## Spooky1

Circular Lumpy Unknown Messy Projectile

PUDDY


----------



## Rahnefan

Props unfinished during dry year.

D E L A Y


----------



## Goblin

Dracula eats lettuce and yams

G R S P H


----------



## Hairazor

Great Raspitun's spirit, please help

U G T F V


----------



## Goblin

Ugly ghosts terrify fat vegetarians

K F T C S


----------



## highbury

Kentucky Fried Tuna Couldn't Succeed

D E C A Y


----------



## Goblin

Don't eat crayons any yesterday

J E X P M


----------



## Hairazor

Just expired, Xanax prescription medication

M B I T P


----------



## Goblin

Most bugs in Tennessee prowl

K F U N C


----------



## kauldron

Kite Flying Unicorns Never Change

T V A L M


----------



## Goblin

The valentines arrived late Monday

K F A P R


----------



## Hairazor

Keep fling apple pie rapidly

K J V B A


----------



## kauldron

Kevin Jellied Violet Blue Apricots

R C O E N


----------



## Lambchop

Raunchy clothed over eating nuns.

S P I L L


----------



## Goblin

Some poultry is large leghorns

L C U R S


----------



## kauldron

Lemurs Cause Underwear Rash Syndrome

K E S S O


----------



## Hairazor

Kooks enjoy succulent sauced oysters

T T Y L K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Tigers Yodel Like Kids


J C R E W


----------



## Goblin

Just can't really eat walnuts

I D P M R


----------



## highbury

Idle Dreamers Prefer Melancholy Relaxation

G O O F Y


----------



## kauldron

Goblins Occasionally Ogle Furry Yaks

L C E O W


----------



## Goblin

Large crows eat only worms

P T S O N


----------



## kauldron

Parakeets Taste Savory Over Noodles

C O U C R


----------



## Lambchop

Crying out, ugly children run.

F R Y E R


----------



## Goblin

Friends rarely yell except raging

FRAGMENTATION


----------



## Lambchop

Wow that's alot more than 5 letters but here ya go.....

"Fallen red angels gently mystify elderly nuns to accept the invitation of nymphs."

L O N G R


----------



## Goblin

It keeps you on your toes! 

Large owls never grow raisins

T W Z P M


----------



## Hairazor

Teen wiz zaps Prime Minister

P P L M Y


----------



## Lambchop

Purple people leave me yellow.

P I G G Y


----------



## theundeadofnight

People in Gothic graveyards yodel .

S T I C K


----------



## Goblin

Should they insist chickens kill

M T S P B


----------



## Lambchop

My teenage sister plays Beethoven.

S P O O K


----------



## Goblin

Some paint only old kitchens

J R S P N


----------



## Hairazor

Jumping rats spit poisonous narcotics

G Y V C R


----------



## Rahnefan

Give your vampire coffin remedy.

S L E E P


----------



## highbury

Solemn Lanterns Entice Eerie Premonitions

G H O U L


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts hover over ugly lads

J H G F D


----------



## Goblin

Just hanged ghosts feed demons

P B U M R


----------



## Lambchop

Pus boils under my room.

F E S T R


----------



## theundeadofnight

Festering evil stains these rooms .

F O U L S


----------



## Goblin

Fiendish owls use lye soap

H R A O B


----------



## kauldron

Humongous Red Apples Overpower Bananas

D A C O T


----------



## Hairazor

Dogs and cats often tangle 

G T Y N P


----------



## Goblin

Go try your new phonograph

P R S C I


----------



## kauldron

Perturbed Reindeer Should Cannonball Igloos

R Z A O B


----------



## theundeadofnight

Rob Zombie ate our buttercups !

T R U C K


----------



## Lambchop

Touching rotten underwear can kill.

B R A I N


----------



## Hairazor

Big rally at Intergalactic Newsroom

M O O N B


----------



## Goblin

Most old onions never burn

O D U M V


----------



## kauldron

Orangutans Dancing Underwater Must Vacate

L A N E G


----------



## highbury

Los Angeles Never Evokes Greatness

S M A C K


----------



## Rahnefan

Sometimes minor actions counter karma.

M P A T H


----------



## Goblin

Most people aretrying hospitals

J D O M V


----------



## Lambchop

Judith drove off my Valentine.

C R A M P


----------



## Hairazor

Crazy raptors are multiplying prolifically

L K L J L


----------



## ScareRookie

Little know Larry's Jekyll laugh

BSYMT


----------



## Lambchop

Begin stuffing your monkey tail.

C R O W N


----------



## Hairazor

Crafty rats open windows nightly

P O P L Y


----------



## Lambchop

Poured out putrid liquids yesterday.

M O O D Y


----------



## Goblin

Most old owls died yesterday

J D O M B


----------



## kauldron

Jelly Doughnuts Ordinarily March Blindly

P O G N A


----------



## Hairazor

Pores oozing goo naturally ache

Z O P L K


----------



## Lambchop

Zipping over personal letters kills.

B L U N T


----------



## kauldron

Bloody Limping Unicorns Need Tickling

Z O M B Y


----------



## Hairazor

Zeus often makes bellowing yells

R T Y U M


----------



## Lambchop

Reply to your ugly mom.

S A X O N


----------



## Goblin

Someone ask Xaviar one now

L B O M T


----------



## highbury

Lycanthrope Bites Obviously Mean Trouble

S Q U A T


----------



## kauldron

Sasquatches Quarrel Under Apple Trees

C O O K Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can Old Owls Kill Yeti?



L R E W S


----------



## Goblin

Like really evil witches sewing

M V O M C


----------



## Hairazor

My Valentine offer me chocolates

F G F T U


----------



## Goblin

Funny Goblin found the underground

J D O M V


----------



## kauldron

Just Don't Order Moldy Velveeta

G E A R S


----------



## Lambchop

Goblins ears are really special.

T U R D S


----------



## Goblin

Turtles usually rest daily sometimes

K B O M C


----------



## kauldron

Kangaroos Bound Over Most Chipmunks

L A P H O


----------



## Hairazor

Land Ahoy, Pirates heave off

M N T B V


----------



## Lambchop

My new team beat varsity.

S C O R E


----------



## Goblin

Some can only realize evil

L V P M R


----------



## kauldron

Lethargic Vampires Populate Most Resorts

P H I S H


----------



## Lambchop

Plotting heresy inside Satan's house.

H O U S E


----------



## Hairazor

Home owners use secret exits

M R V C W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many Rabbits Voraciously Chew Watermelons


U T Y U I


----------



## kauldron

Utterly Terrifying Yaks Utter Insults

A S I M O


----------



## Goblin

All strange insects mate often

L T S C O


----------



## Lambchop

Light the sacred ceremonial ornament.

L I G H T


----------



## Goblin

Lambchop is going home tonight

V O F Y S


----------



## kauldron

Violent Orangutans Fling Yellow Squirrels

H O R O R


----------



## Hairazor

House of Rack or Ruin

O M P B T


----------



## Goblin

One man probably burnt toast

Y S P M R


----------



## kauldron

Yellow Squirrels Pursue Merry Reindeer

J O I N T


----------



## Goblin

Just one interested nut tonight

U R S P N


----------



## kauldron

Upper Reaching Spaceships Pass Neptune

G E E P H


----------



## Goblin

Guess evil Edd phoned home

L V U M E


----------



## Hairazor

Leaving volumes unwritten, Melvin expired

B B V C U


----------



## Goblin

Big Bob vacumned cabins usually

M R S P W


----------



## kauldron

Mars Rover Seen Popping Wheelies

L I R A B


----------



## Goblin

Like if rabbits are bunnies

Y V P M Z


----------



## kauldron

Young Vampires Practice Masticating Zucchinis

J E G C O


----------



## Lambchop

Jovial elders ghastly carved organs.

O R G A N


----------



## Goblin

One rat got a nugget


J R S P N


----------



## Hairazor

Jupiter's Red Spot's particularly noticeable 

A G C P I


----------



## Goblin

All ghosts can perform inside

K G C S W


----------



## Hairazor

Killer ghosts circle South West

L M U R T


----------



## kauldron

Lanky Marsupials Use Rusty Trapeze

D O K K A


----------



## Lambchop

Do old killers kill animals?

T R A I L


----------



## Ramonadona

The Rats Are Into Lying

M K A L O


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Kangaroo Ate Leftover Omelettes



U T R E W


----------



## Hairazor

Underground Trolls rarely eat worms

L K G F C


----------



## kauldron

Lowly Kitchen Gophers Fry Chickens

H A L L O


----------



## Goblin

Have all laughing lions ordered

T S P N R


----------



## Lambchop

Twisted sisters play naughty rebels.

R E B E L


----------



## Hairazor

Rebellious Elves battle Evil Leprechauns

S T B U N


----------



## Lambchop

Suddenly the baffoon uttered nonsense.

U T T E R


----------



## Goblin

Usually there's terribly evil rats

I S T C W


----------



## kauldron

Icky Sticky Tarantulas Crawl Wistfully

S P I D A


----------



## Lambchop

She poked inside Damiens abdomen. 

P O K E D


----------



## Goblin

People only kill evil demons


T W A P M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Women Are Playing Monopoly


H F R D C


----------



## Rahnefan

Her friend's railroad demands cash.

M O N E Y


----------



## Goblin

Most old nincompoops eat yogurt

P V R S I


----------



## Rahnefan

Phantom voices repeating spooky incantations

C H A N T


----------



## Goblin

Children have all new toys


R U S P N


----------



## Jackyl48

Round up some puny nuts

L T B Z I


----------



## kauldron

Little Tykes Bellow Zany Insults

F L A G S


----------



## Hairazor

Flashing lightning always gets screams

B G T R E


----------



## Jackyl48

Big Red Tacky Rhino Ears

F U Z Z Y


----------



## Goblin

Fried up Ziggy's zebra yesterday

T C I N W


----------



## kauldron

Terrifying Chipmunks Invade Neverland's Windmills

B A B T E


----------



## Jackyl48

Bugs And Bear Taste Excellent

Y M C A S


----------



## Hairazor

You mentioned camels are sassy

R R B U Y


----------



## Goblin

Rats really burrow under yards

R S P M E


----------



## Lambchop

Roaring sirens pierce my ears.

S I R E N


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes I read entire nights

L M P O D


----------



## Jackyl48

Leave Marry's Pizza Out Doors

K C I E S


----------



## kauldron

Kansas City Isn't Even Scoring

A W F U L


----------



## Goblin

A witch finds unusual letters

R W A P M


----------



## Hairazor

Real Witches are profoundly malevolent 

M B O U C


----------



## Jackyl48

Morons Beat Out Upper Class

A E I O U


----------



## Hairazor

Ambient energy is obviously undulating

T B Y M P


----------



## Goblin

To buy your mother presents

J R S P D


----------



## Jackyl48

Just rented seven powered dummies

W K E T M


----------



## Hairazor

We keep eating tainted meat

U T R W B


----------



## Lambchop

Under the rug with Bobby.

U N D E R


----------



## highbury

Using New Dentures Earns Respect

S L I M E


----------



## Lambchop

Should love improve mean elders?

E L D E R


----------



## kauldron

Every Little Devil Eats Rolos

R O L O S


----------



## Lambchop

Rolling over leaking old sewers.

S E W E R


----------



## Hairazor

Seven elves were energetically running 

S E V E N


----------



## kauldron

Sometimes Even Vampires Eat Nectarines

G P L A E


----------



## Lambchop

Giant people lying around eating.

G I A N T


----------



## kauldron

Girls Instructing Aardvarks Need Training

S G E O B


----------



## Jackyl48

Sex Gets Everybody On Board

H L D M W


----------



## Lambchop

Her last drink mistified witches.

D R I N K


----------



## highbury

Druid Ritual Incantations Never Known

F L U S H


----------



## Hairazor

Foolish lushes upchuck several hours

J H U T R


----------



## kauldron

Just Haul Up The Rope

K R A G O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kangaroos Run After Giant Otters


L H F D S


----------



## Hairazor

Laughing Hyenas fall down suddenly

T R B P Y


----------



## kauldron

Tremendous Rodents Busily Package Yo-Yos.

E C C A U


----------



## Lambchop

Eating can cause acute ugliness.

A C U T E


----------



## Hairazor

Acute craving usually turns evasive

Y N M L K


----------



## kauldron

Your Noodles Must Love Ketchup

H A E C L


----------



## Hairazor

Heavenly angels emit celestial light

K J H G F


----------



## Lambchop

Kevin jubalentely hacked gagging foam.

K E V I N


----------



## Jackyl48

Kill Every Varmint In Nebraska

E M I L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Every Mutant is lurid yellow

N M I M P


----------



## kauldron

New Mexico Is Mining Potatoes

D I A G Y


----------



## Hairazor

Don't I actually gratify you?

G M N O O


----------



## kauldron

Gnomes Must Never Open Oreos

P J U D E


----------



## Lambchop

Previous judicial undertakings decided everything.

J U D G E


----------



## kauldron

Jealous Underwear Dopplegangers Get Even

K Y F O C


----------



## Hairazor

Keep your feet off crocodiles

U P S E T


----------



## highbury

Under Police Surveillance Everyone Trembles

H O A R D


----------



## Lambchop

Harvard oddballs are really dumb.

C R O W D


----------



## Goblin

Can renters own wood desks

G P B W S


----------



## kauldron

Gopher Poachers Buy Whiskey Shots

U D R O N


----------



## Lambchop

Under done roasted octopus nipples.

R O A S T


----------



## Hairazor

Really old Aristocrats stay tan

R W V B T


----------



## Lambchop

Remember when Valerie barfed tuna?

T U N A F


----------



## Hairazor

The Undead naturally ate flesh

B B I M N


----------



## kauldron

Burlesque Bikers Intimidate Motorcycle Novices

H C O O P


----------



## Lambchop

How can Oliver order pizza?

P I Z Z A


----------



## Hairazor

People imitate zig zag artists

M N B V C


----------



## kauldron

Miniature Norwegian Berserkers Vacation Carelessly 

G H O U L


----------



## Lambchop

Giant hooting owls under limbs.

U N D E R


----------



## Hairazor

Undertakers need dead errand runners

C C B U Y


----------



## Lambchop

Can chubby bunnies undress you?

B U N N Y


----------



## kauldron

Bold Underwear Nabbers Nearly Yelped

T A A G D


----------



## Hairazor

Thank Auntie Acid graciously, Darling

L N F W V


----------



## Lambchop

Little nibbles from weak vampires.

N I B E L


----------



## highbury

Nightfall Invokes Blackened Evil Longings

E V O K E


----------



## Hairazor

Evil Vampires open kidnappers emails

L U C K Y


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Little Urchins Can Kill You

NIGHT


----------



## Hairazor

Next, ignite guano, heat thoroughly



G U A N O


----------



## Lambchop

Garys' Used Autos...Now open.

A U T O S


----------



## DocK

All Unused Turntables Originate Sparks

S P A R K


----------



## Hairazor

Speaking personally about revealing Komonos 

S P E A K


----------



## DocK

Swedish Prince Eats A Kebab

K E B A B


----------



## Lambchop

Kevin evidently brushed aside Beverly.

B R U S H


----------



## Hairazor

Bulls rush unsuspecting Super Heroes 

B U L L S


----------



## Goblin

Better use large lawnmowers sometimes

K D P B W


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keep Dead People Buried Within


A S W Q A


----------



## Hairazor

A shameless Wookie quoted Aristotle

Q U O T E


----------



## Goblin

Quiet undertakers only take everything

K D R C L


----------



## Rahnefan

Keep Drinking Really Cold Limeade

C H I L L


----------



## Lambchop

Caressing her intimate leather lingerie.

B U S W C


----------



## SterchCinemas

Back up sweet, wicked creep. 

N Y F P R


----------



## Hairazor

Never yodel for proper response

K M I T R


----------



## kauldron

Kitten Mutates Into Terrifying Rodent

Y A A C M


----------



## SterchCinemas

You're Always Against Creepy Music. 

K F S O R


----------



## Hairazor

Kisses for sale, or rent

Y O M G T


----------



## Lambchop

You only make gross things.

G R O S S


----------



## DocK

Get ready or stay still

S T I L L


----------



## Hairazor

Stop tickling, I'm laughing loudly

M B T E W


----------



## Evil Andrew

My bulbous tumors exhibit warts : (

U I H G T


----------



## Rahnefan

Usually I have gourd taste.

PUNKN


----------



## Lambchop

Previously unwed newlyweds know nothing.

U N W E D


----------



## Rahnefan

Underestimate Night's Watch, expect death.

S T A R K


----------



## Goblin

Some tourists are really killers

U S P N R


----------



## Hairazor

Under stars, perform nightly rituals

A B O T Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Alien Butt Operatives Testing You:

P R O B E


----------



## Goblin

people rarely order burgers everyday


M C T S W


----------



## DocK

Must Calvin try some weed?

W E E D S


----------



## Hairazor

Weddings evoke emotions deep seated

B N M O P


----------



## Rahnefan

Bad nutrition makes one plump.

I F E E D


----------



## Goblin

If fiendish evil eels died

L B P V R


----------



## Hairazor

Laboratory blood proves very red

P R O V E


----------



## Rahnefan

Providing reliable or verifiable evidence.

H A I N T


----------



## Goblin

Have any Indians needed tomahawks


K R D P N


----------



## Rahnefan

Keith rarely draws partial nudes.

I R O N Y


----------



## Goblin

I rake only new yards

O F U B W


----------



## highbury

Only Fools Utter Blathering Words

S A L T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Satan always listens to you

R T R N O


----------



## Goblin

Really tired registered nurses operate

Y S T V W


----------



## Rahnefan

You said that very well.

O R A T E


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Only Rangers Attend The Eatery

R A D T S


----------



## Night Watchman

Rhyme And Do Things Simple

F B Z O R


----------



## Rahnefan

Full bladder, zipper open; release

W H I Z Z


----------



## Hairazor

Witches harness irascible zoo zebras

Z E B R A


----------



## Rahnefan

Zapf experienced Berlin revolution, apparently:





F O N T S


----------



## Goblin

Find only new tourists somewhere


G D O M V


----------



## Rahnefan

Goblin done opened my veins

B I T T N


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Bloated Intestines Texture Taste Nice

K I L L D


----------



## Rahnefan

Knife I like looks dangerous

B L A D E


----------



## Goblin

Big lanterns are dropped everywhere

O D A U C


----------



## Hairazor

Oh dear, Arthur upchucks constantly 

D E A R O


----------



## Rahnefan

Don't expect a remarkable October.

B L A H H


----------



## Goblin

Bring large ants hardy hands


U D Y V P


----------



## Rahnefan

Until defied, you valiantly protest

W T F M F


----------



## RoxyBlue

What The %&$*#, My Friend?

(I know, took the obvious choice here:googly

E R T Y U


----------



## Rahnefan

Expect rain through your umbrella.

H O L E S


----------



## Goblin

Have old ladies eat sardines

K V O M R


----------



## highbury

Khazakhstani Villains Offer More Resistance

G O O P Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Gelatinous or oozing putrid yuck.

S P L A T


----------



## Hairazor

Social pariahs leer at tailgaters 

B I N G E


----------



## Rahnefan

Brief indulgence not going endlessly.

F L U N K


----------



## Goblin

Friends like using new knives

O V U R S


----------



## Hairazor

Only Vampires understand real serenity

B I N G E


----------



## Rahnefan

You did BINGE one week ago Hairazor...what are you trying to tell us? 

Booze I now guzzle eagerly

C H U G G


----------



## Rahnefan

Somebody post one, i need my fix! Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Hairazor

Children handily utter guilty giggles

C A L M S


----------



## Rahnefan

Cocoa and little marshmallow stars

O Y E A H


----------



## Hairazor

Overlords yell epitaphs at hags 

Y E L L S


----------



## Rahnefan

Your eyes look like sapphires.

B L U E S


----------



## scareme

Bet Lucy underlines every sentence. 

C A R D S


----------



## Hairazor

Can armadillos really dance Samba

S A M B A


----------



## scareme

Since Adam Met Betty Andrews

K H R J E


----------



## Rahnefan

King Henry's remains just exhumed?

M A Y B E


----------



## highbury

Maybe Allowing Your Body Exhumed

R A H N E


----------



## Rahnefan

Running after horrifying necrotic entities

H L S N G


----------



## Hairazor

Help ladies snag new gems

J I M E T


----------



## Rahnefan

James is my entomology teacher.

B U G G Z


----------



## Hairazor

Big ugly Gremlins greet Zeus

M I N E S


----------



## Rahnefan

Manmade intricate networks, especially subterranean

S T O N E


----------



## scareme

Stop taking old nannies everywhere!

T R S A B


----------



## Rahnefan

This recording sounds awfully bad

M U S I C


----------



## Goblin

Many unusual spiders in California


L Y D M C


----------



## Rahnefan

Lock your doors, Medusa's coming!

G A Z E R


----------



## Hairazor

Greater Atlanta zombies emit rabies

F R O Z E


----------



## Rahnefan

Frequent rum opens zippers excessively.

U R I N E


----------



## scareme

Unless Rahnefan is nearly eaten.

K Y M G S


----------



## Rahnefan

Knives your mother got sharpened

S L I C E


----------



## Hairazor

So long idiots circling Earth

E A R T H


----------



## Rahnefan

East Austrian rats taste horrible.

R O D N T


----------



## Hairazor

Really old dogs need tenderness

T E N D R


----------



## Rahnefan

Try eating non dairy rhino.

P O I N T


----------



## Hairazor

Please only interview new tenants

Q U I C K


----------



## Rahnefan

Questions unasked invariably curtail knowledge.

D I D N T


----------



## Hairazor

Doctor's inquiries didn't need temperatures

N E E D Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Not everyone even donates yearly.

U G I V E


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ulcerated Gastric Intestinal Vapors Enjoyed

G R E E D


----------



## Rahnefan

Get regular examinations, especially dental.

M E D I C


----------



## Hairazor

Mastadon excrement disolves in coffee

M A S T A


----------



## highbury

Morons Always Speak The Absurd

G O O F Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Getting older or feeling younger?

Y E A R S


----------



## Hairazor

Your ears are really silly

S I L L Y


----------



## Rahnefan

So I look like you?

R A Z O R


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhahaha^

Razors are zippy organ reapers

O R G A N


----------



## Lambchop

Old rowdy Germans ate nuts.

R O W D Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Rahnefan's outta words. Dunno yet.

S T U C K


----------



## highbury

Stop Taking Up Conversation, Kids

D U N N O


----------



## Hairazor

Do undertakers need new orders?

O R D E R


----------



## Rahnefan

One regular dude's everyday routine.

S P H I T


----------



## Hairazor

So Patty, how is Thanksgiving?

P A T T Y


----------



## Spooky1

Penguins Ate The Turkey Yesterday

S T U F F


----------



## Rahnefan

Stuffed turkey ultimately forms floaters.

F L O A T


----------



## Hairazor

Fully loaded Ogres attack turkeys

F U L L Y


----------



## Spooky1

Fairly Ugly Lazy Lemmings Yodeling

Y O D E L


----------



## Hairazor

Yodeling Oafs drive everyone Looney

E V E R Y


----------



## Spooky1

Early Vocal Exercising Riles Youths

M U M M Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Musty Undead Men May Yell


B G H E Y


----------



## Hairazor

By George!! He's eating Yeti!!

D I N G S


----------



## Rahnefan

Do I not get spaghetti?

W Y A A M


----------



## Hairazor

Will you anger a Matador?

A N G E R


----------



## Rahnefan

Another nut goes exacting revenge.

S A D D D


----------



## Spooky1

Swedish Aardvarks Daintily Dine Daily 

DEVIL


----------



## Rahnefan

Don't expect very interested lookers.

S A L E S


----------



## Hairazor

Dr. Evil vilifies itchy lemurs

Ha, you beat me to it

Some aliens like eating Spumoni

L E M U R


----------



## Rahnefan

Lester exhumed mostly undecayed remains.

Y U C K Y


----------



## Hairazor

You unlucky cur, keep yodeling

Y O D E L


----------



## Rahnefan

You oughtta do everything left-handed.

N X M Y V


----------



## Hairazor

Never x-ray Mummies you value

M U M M Y


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mom. Uh.. Mom... MOM, Yodel!!

Y A B B A


----------



## DocK

You are bringing back artillery?

C A M M O


----------



## Hairazor

Calling all Milking Maids onstage

M A I D S


----------



## Lord Homicide

Moms Always Innocently Describe Sex

G O O B R


----------



## Lambchop

Going over old beer recipes.

G O I N G


----------



## Hairazor

Giving ornery in-laws night grimaces 

N I G H T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely Incandescent Glow Highlights Text


R Y D S V


----------



## highbury

Roxy, You Devil! Stay Vigilant!

D E V I L


----------



## Hairazor

Don't eat vividly illuminated lentils

M K I N U


----------



## Lambchop

My kinky Italian nylon underwear.

K I N K Y


----------



## Hairazor

Kissing is not killing you

W H A M O


----------



## Rahnefan

We had a massive organism.

Y E S H H


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, everyone should harass Harry!

H A R R Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Hairazor asks RahneFan: "Rotten yet?"

N O P E R


----------



## Moon Dog

No One Pretends Everyone's Rich

Q W E R T


----------



## Hairazor

Quiet while everyone reads terminations

W H I L E


----------



## Rahnefan

Wimmens have interesting lactose emitters.

T R U T H


----------



## Hairazor

Terry's raw uvula tingled hurtfully

H U R T S


----------



## Rahnefan

His unattached retinas tasted salty.

I F Y O U


----------



## Hairazor

I find you often unruly

S A L T Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Seems a lot truthful, yes.

M O O D Z


----------



## Hairazor

Move over, Orc dance zone

DA N C E


----------



## Lambchop

Did anyone notice creamy excrement?

C R E A M


----------



## Rahnefan

Can rum end a man?

C R A Z Y


----------



## Hairazor

Crazed rats ate zingy yogurt

C R A Z E


----------



## Rahnefan

Compare rat and zebra entrails.

R U N N Y


----------



## Hairazor

Rabid uncle nearly nabbed Youth

Y O U T H


----------



## Rahnefan

Your old uncle took her

U N C L E


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle never could leave empty-handed

L E A V E


----------



## Rahnefan

Like every Autumn, very expected.
Lifting expensive and valuable equipment.
Let's excuse Alfred's vandal excesses.

T H E F T


----------



## Hairazor

Temporary heating efforts feel thrifty 

B N O P M


----------



## Lambchop

Be nice or please me.

P L E A S


----------



## Hairazor

People lick ears after supper

A F T E R


----------



## Lambchop

Are female terriers ever rabid?

R A B I D


----------



## Hairazor

Raptors ate baby's icky diaper

V O M P S


----------



## Rahnefan

Vampires often make people scream.

M A K E S


----------



## Hairazor

Malificent arranges killer's escape scheme

A R R A N


----------



## Lambchop

After ransacking restaurants, Aaron nibbled.

A F T E R


----------



## Hairazor

Anteaters frequent the Earth Restaurant

E A R T H


----------



## Lambchop

Every afternoon, Ronald tosses hamburgers.

E V E R Y


----------



## highbury

Eloquent Vampires Elect Ritual Yearnings

E L E C T


----------



## Hairazor

Electrified Lemmings eat crusty toads

T O A D S


----------



## Lambchop

The obvious answer does surprise.

T H R O B


----------



## Rahnefan

Tastes horrible reheated or baked.

MYBBQ


----------



## Hairazor

Make your brother be quiet

Q U I E T


----------



## highbury

Quite Unstoppable, I Eat Tacos

T A C O S


----------



## Lambchop

That answer chosen on suspicion.

C H O S E


----------



## Rahnefan

Cease hollering or suffer expulsion!

Y A H O O


----------



## Hairazor

Yetis always hang out outside

L O M P A


----------



## Rahnefan

Look out -- Mexican pourable agave

T Q I L A


----------



## Goblin

The quiet is largely annoying


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh man, good one.
Gimme 5 Gob!


----------



## scareme

Z o p n t


----------



## Rahnefan

Zeppo ordinarily portrayed normal types

M A R X S


----------



## Lambchop

My aches require x-ray studies.

A C H E S


----------



## Rahnefan

A complete Halloween excludes slumber.

H A U N T


----------



## Hairazor

Haunters at Universities need themes

T H E M E


----------



## Rahnefan

Traditional horror encapsulates most events

E V E N T


----------



## Hairazor

Every vein emptied nightly, thanks

E V E R Y


----------



## scareme

Even very energetic rams yield.

M A G I C


----------



## Rahnefan

My arse gotta itchy crack

C R A C K

Please PLEASE excuse me, I mean who could resist?


----------



## Hairazor

(You ^ are so heehee naughty)

Clever readers are clearly knowledgeable

C L E A R


----------



## highbury

Clever Learners Eagerly Await Results

A W A I T


----------



## Lambchop

Always wash an intimacy tool.

I N T A M


----------



## Hairazor

I need tamales after meditating

A F T E R


----------



## Rahnefan

After free tamales, expect reignition.

C H I L I


----------



## Lambchop

Cold hearts in little Italy.

I T A L Y


----------



## Hairazor

I thought Anna left you

L U C I D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Living Under Cloud Is Dangerous


K T Y U I


----------



## Lambchop

Kerosene tears you up inside.

T E A R S


----------



## Hairazor

Trumpeting elephants aroused rascally seniors

M N K O L


----------



## Lambchop

Miss Nutbrock keeled over laughing.

L A U G H


----------



## Hairazor

Laughing at Umpa-lumpas giving Heimlich

G I V E S


----------



## highbury

Ghastly Impalement Violates Even Sensibility

G N A S H


----------



## scareme

Good night anyone seeking Halloween. 

M O P T H


----------



## Hairazor

Mother often pulled teeth haphazardly

O F T E N


----------



## scareme

Old farmers tell every nightmare.

B E A D S


----------



## Lambchop

Before evening, awaken dead souls.

S O U L S


----------



## Hairazor

Susie's old Uncle lost sleep

U N C L E


----------



## Rahnefan

Uncle again!

Unnecessarily nudging Clara's left elbow

S P I L L S


----------



## Hairazor

Spits pills into ladies' laps surreptitiously

S P I T S


----------



## Rahnefan

Someone put it there secretly

J O K E S


----------



## highbury

Jumping On Knives Evokes Squeamishness

E V O K E


----------



## Hairazor

Evil Vampires often kill everyone

O F T E N


----------



## Rahnefan

Owls fly to espy nourishment.

M O U S E


----------



## Hairazor

Mother only uses simple entertainment

O N L Y A


----------



## Rahnefan

One newt lowers your acidity.

B R E W S


----------



## Hairazor

Brothers regularly eat witch's stew

W I T C H


----------



## Rahnefan

Wolfman implodes the chupacabra's head.

B U E N O


----------



## Hairazor

Big ugly earwigs need ointment

N E E D S


----------



## Lambchop

Narrowly escaping evil down stream.

E S C A P


----------



## Hairazor

Evil schizos capture and pillage

S C H I Z


----------



## Goblin

Scareme couldn't handle idiotic zombies

L B P M S


----------



## Lambchop

Low blood pressure must suck.

S U C K R


----------



## highbury

Shambling Undead Can Kill Regardless

V O D O U


----------



## Hairazor

Vultures only dive on undead

D I V E S


----------



## Rahnefan

Digging in Venice? Expect splashes.

W A T E R


----------



## highbury

Water Always Tastes Especially Refreshing!

T A S T E


----------



## Lambchop

The altered state to extinction.

A L T E R


----------



## Goblin

All lawn tents ever rented


K B T S P


----------



## Hairazor

Keep bartering till someone protests

K E E P S


----------



## Lambchop

Knightly elders eagerly please Satan.

E L D E R


----------



## Hairazor

Elves lead doddering elders roughly

E L V E S


----------



## highbury

Every Lame Vampire Emits Sparkles

S P A R K


----------



## Goblin

Some people ate Rice Krispies


L V O M T


----------



## Hairazor

Leaping Vampires often make trouble

O F T E N


----------



## Lambchop

Only fools think Everyone's nice.

F O O L S


----------



## Hairazor

Foppish old owls look silly

S I L L Y


----------



## Lambchop

Sometimes I like licking yams.

T I M E S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Talking Is Muted Easter Sunday


K E W S A


----------



## Hairazor

Keep eating watermelon seeds aggressively

S E E D S


----------



## Goblin

Some edible eggs don't ship


K V U M D


----------



## Hairazor

Keep vacuuming up my dust

D U S T Y


----------



## highbury

Dark Underworlds Seduce The Youth

Y O U T H


----------



## Hairazor

Youth often underestimate the help

H E L P S


----------



## Lambchop

Her ears like Paul Simon

S I M O N


----------



## Moon Dog

Sunday Is My Only Nirvana

O P P D Y


----------



## Hairazor

Old Possum played dead yesterday

O L D S S


----------



## highbury

Older Ladies Display Serious Sass!

S W A R M


----------



## Moon Dog

Southern Women Are Really Meticulous

F R A N Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Foxes Run After Nipping Yaks


T Y U R E


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank You Usually Requires Ethics

Y Y U T M


----------



## Hairazor

Young Yeti use the momentum 

Y O U N G


----------



## Lambchop

Your old uncle never giggles.

U N C L E


----------



## Moon Dog

United North Carolina Legal Educators

T O M M Y


----------



## Hairazor

Two old Mummies married yesterday

M U M M Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Modern Umbrellas Might Murder You

M I G H T


----------



## Lambchop

Miss Innocent got hives today.

H I V E S


----------



## Hairazor

Henry itches virtually every Sunday

E V E R Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Even vampires eventually repulse you

DRINK


----------



## Lambchop

Dried rat is nice keepsake.

D R I E D


----------



## Moon Dog

Do Rats Ingest Everything Dead?

Y M M V Y


----------



## Hairazor

Your Mummy mauls vicious Yokels

Y O K E L


----------



## Rahnefan

Yesterday our kitten exploded loudly.

R O W C H


----------



## Spooky1

Random Old Witches Crash Haunts

TUPSI


----------



## Moon Dog

Torn Underwear Probably Sickens Iris

H S A F A


----------



## Hairazor

Harpies spark area fear automatically 

S P A R K


----------



## Rahnefan

Someone please attend RahneFan's kitten
SPLAT


----------



## Lambchop

Someone please let Arthur through.

M E O N E


----------



## Hairazor

Monsters eat ornery nasty enemies

N A S T Y


----------



## Lambchop

"Nice arse!!" said Trisha Yearwood.

A R S E S


----------



## Hairazor

Arise Robots, seize every station

A R I S E


----------



## highbury

Arise Robots, I Summon Evil!

R O B O T


----------



## Hairazor

Remember, only buy overripe tomatoes

F U N N Y


----------



## Goblin

Funny unusual nuts need you

BERRY


----------



## Lambchop

Because every rowdy rascal yells.

R O W D Y


----------



## Hairazor

Roll over when dry, Yani

R O L L S


----------



## Goblin

Really old leprechauns like strawberrys

MUSIC


----------



## Lambchop

My unstrung string instrument cries.

C R I E S


----------



## Hairazor

Critters rise in eerie situations

E E R I E


----------



## highbury

Early Evening Reverie Is Expected

X P E C T


----------



## Lambchop

Xanadu plays every Christmas time.

P L A Y S


----------



## Hairazor

Projectiles leave angry yellow spots

S P O T S


----------



## Lambchop

She pours out the soda.

P O U R S


----------



## Goblin

People only use real sugar

HOURS


----------



## Lambchop

Her old urine released spirits.

U R I N E


----------



## Hairazor

UFO's release intergalactic nefarious enemies

P M N O T


----------



## highbury

People May Not Observe Things

S H A R T


----------



## Hairazor

Super Human athletes run tirelessly 

H U M A N


----------



## Lambchop

Her ugly mothers a nurse.

N U R S E


----------



## Hairazor

Never underestimate rusty scissors, Egor

RU S T Y


----------



## Lambchop

Running up stairs to yodel.

Y O D E L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yelling Often Destroys Ears Listening


U T E W D


----------



## Hairazor

Undead twins evilly wreaked damage

T W I N S


----------



## DocK

They Won't Initiate New Sextoys 

S E X Y S


----------



## highbury

Super Exclusive Xylophone Yodeling Song

S T I N K


----------



## Lambchop

She took it, not knowing.

O W I N G


----------



## Goblin

Only winners invest new gold

C R A N K


----------



## Hairazor

Cranky rats always nibble knots

K N O T S


----------



## Goblin

Kill nothing other than spiders

R A D A R


----------



## Hairazor

Radar attracts devils at random

D E V I L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Devious Entities Vex Innocent Ladies


J R S W C


----------



## Goblin

Just run somewhere without coughing


H E S P M


----------



## Hairazor

Heathen entities still plan marriage

S T I L L


----------



## Goblin

Some try it in large lounges


K B I M R


----------



## Lambchop

Killer bees in my ride.

S R P N T


----------



## Hairazor

Satan regularly prowls night time

P R O W L


----------



## Lambchop

Please reach out with love.

R E A C H


----------



## Hairazor

Roaches everywhere are challenging history

M O N B E


----------



## Moon Dog

Monkeys On Normandy Behave Ethically

F T R E R


----------



## Lambchop

Following the road evil resurfaced.

R E S U R


----------



## Hairazor

Reapers eat souls utterly relentlessly

U T T E R


----------



## Moon Dog

United Tom Turkey Eaters Reunion

T Y S E R


----------



## Lambchop

The youngest sibling eats rats.

Y O U N G


----------



## Hairazor

You only upchuck, never gag

N E V E R


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice evening views everything right

R I G H T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rational Intentions Grant Healthy Thoughts

G R S B N


----------



## Hairazor

Ghostly reaper seen by neighbor

C U T M P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats Use Two Mighty Paws


Y R T W E


----------



## Hairazor

You rarely try waking employees 

R A R E S


----------



## highbury

Rarely Are Ravens Ever Sentimental

G H O U L


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts have only used lanterns

S T O R M


----------



## Hairazor

Stop telling overly racy memories

C B M A D


----------



## Goblin

Can bats mate after dawn


F P M V W


----------



## Hairazor

First place movie video winner

P O M O P


----------



## Goblin

People order magazines over phones


D T C Q P


----------



## Hairazor

Drink the concoction quickly please

D R I N K


----------



## Doc Doom

Drunks rarely inspire nice kids

BROOM


----------



## Hairazor

Boredom runs out our mouths

M U T V O


----------



## Doc Doom

Mutants usually take vital organs

S T Y L E


----------



## Hairazor

Start taking your life energetically 

B O S T Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Big Ol' Steers Tast Yummy

G E H C M


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Ghost ectoplasm has crusty membranes.

GHOST


----------



## Hairazor

Gonna haunt our state's tourists

S T A T E


----------



## Doc Doom

She's Toasting Another Tasty Entrail

F I B E R


----------



## Hairazor

Foul intestines burst emitting raunchiness 

B U R S T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Big Ugly Rats Scare Tots


Y R E W Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Young Rats Eat Wayward Youths

F C T G B


----------



## Goblin

Fearless cats try gobbling bacon


U V P M R


----------



## Doc Doom

Ultimately, vampires prefer manly ********.

S D F G H


----------



## Hairazor

Some days family give hugs

S O M E D


----------



## Doc Doom

Some operas may encite drozyness 

LKJHG


----------



## Goblin

Lousy Klingons just hate Goblins

T V P M R


----------



## Doc Doom

True Vampires Prefer Meaty ********.

BGRDS


----------



## Hairazor

Badgers gradually raided Doc's storehouse

D O C D O


----------



## Doc Doom

Doc owes Count Dracula Oreos.

MDBSA


----------



## Goblin

Most dead bodies skulk around

K P B R S


----------



## Spooky1

Keeping Pretty Brides Running Scared

ORHWL


----------



## Hairazor

Orcs roam haunts with lanterns

O R C S S


----------



## Doc Doom

Orcs roam cemeteries sans shrouds

O R F G M


----------



## Hairazor

Overly realistic flying ghosts mesmerize

F L Y I N


----------



## Doc Doom

Foreign Legionaires yacht in Nice. 

G I O N A


----------



## Spooky1

Giant Iguanas Occasionally Nibble Armies

PUPPY


----------



## Hairazor

Picked up packing peanuts yesterday

M U V C D


----------



## Doc Doom

Mario usually visits Cancun daily

C A N C U


----------



## Goblin

Can awful nannies call Utah


M R X O B


----------



## Doc Doom

My rusty xylophone operates beautifully.

N F L H T


----------



## Hairazor

Never feed Lemurs hot termites

N E V E R


----------



## Doc Doom

Not every vampire eats republicans

V A M P I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vicious Ants Make Picnickers Irritable


T T E W D


----------



## Doc Doom

Tiny Tim exhibits wild delusions. 

S W I L D


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Tiptoe through the tulips, Doc)

Swirling Waters Initiate Lung Disease

E D F G H


----------



## Hairazor

Educational dilemmas forced group hugs

G R O U P


----------



## Doc Doom

Goblins rarely observe urban populations

U R B A N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugly Residential Buildings Are Numerous


G H R T W


----------



## Doc Doom

Goblin harassed Roxyblue twice Wednesday

T W I C E


----------



## Hairazor

The wicked Imps celebrate everyday

M P O H Y


----------



## Lambchop

Move please, or he'll yell!!!

H E L L E


----------



## Doc Doom

Hairazor exfoliates little leprechauns easily.

L I T T L


----------



## Lambchop

Lest I try texting Lucifer

L U C F R


----------



## Hairazor

Little ugly critters find religion

L I B Y N


----------



## Doc Doom

Lambchop insists Bobzilla yawns nightly.

N I G H T


----------



## Lambchop

Nike inflates giant high tops.

G I A N T


----------



## Hairazor

Gnats irritate angry nocturnal tarantulas

A N G R Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Anyone need great roasted yams? 

G R E A T


----------



## Hairazor

Gray rats eat anything tasty

T A S T Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tongue And Stomach Try Yummies


Y T R E W


----------



## Doc Doom

Yellow Termites Really Eat Wood. 

B E M V D


----------



## Doc Doom

Double post


----------



## Lambchop

Beth enjoyed my Valentines dinner.

E N J O Y


----------



## Hairazor

Enter now, just orient yourself

E N T E R


----------



## Doc Doom

Everyone needs to end racism. 

D O C D O


----------



## Lambchop

Dusting off Christmas decoration ornaments.

D E C O R


----------



## Hairazor

Debra eats cold oatmeal regularly

D E B R A


----------



## Doc Doom

Debra eats broiler roasted almonds 

B R O I L


----------



## Monk

Being rich only increases liability

E A G L E


----------



## Hairazor

Each Angel glows like electrified 

A N G E L


----------



## Doc Doom

Any new ghost emits light. 

LIGHT


----------



## Hairazor

Let Iggy get happy thoughts

I G G Y S


----------



## Lambchop

I'm gagging greenish yellow snot.

G R E E N


----------



## Doc Doom

Goblin really enjoys eating newts.

N E W T S


----------



## Hairazor

Never expect women to salute

N E V E R


----------



## Lambchop

Now eat veal Emanual Roja!!!

P L A N T


----------



## Hairazor

Place little ants neatly together

P L A C E


----------



## Doc Doom

Place little ants centered equally

PLATE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty Little Apples To Eat


J E S A W


----------



## Hairazor

Just eating savory Asian wasabe

E A T I N


----------



## Doc Doom

Earthquakes are terrible in November.

TERRI


----------



## Hairazor

The Earth rotates repeatedly, Irene

I R E N E


----------



## Moon Dog

I Recall Everything Now Everyone

T D A F G


----------



## Hairazor

The dog ate frog guts

P U P P Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Picked Up Peppermint Patty Yesterday

P A T T Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Patty ate tasty tacos yesterday.

TACOS


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toasted Anchovies Churn Our Stomachs


T E J S P


----------



## Goblin

Try eating just some potatoes


U B P M R


----------



## Doc Doom

Upward bound professionals manage risks.

P R O F E


----------



## Moon Dog

Profits Really Oughta Fix Everything

K S A T M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kangaroos Shoot At The Moon


D E R T G


----------



## Doc Doom

Death eventually reclaims the greedy.

G R E E D


----------



## Hairazor

Grimy ragamuffins egged every door

E G G E D


----------



## Moon Dog

Everyone Got Goosed Except Debbie

H F A D G


----------



## Doc Doom

High flying acrobats defy gravity.

A C R O B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angry Crows Roost On Barns

R T Y U I


----------



## Moon Dog

Running To You Uses Intelligence

F D U Q G


----------



## Hairazor

Fire darts usually quell Goblins

D A R T S


----------



## Doc Doom

Darts also repel translucent spectors.

R E P E L


----------



## Moon Dog

Really Everyday People Expel Laughter

T S A H G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thirty Snakes Ate Her Grandmother


F R D S A


----------



## Moon Dog

For Rodney Dangerfield's Satisfaction Actually

T T G J I


----------



## Doc Doom

Tattletale teens generate juicy information. 

J U I C Y


----------



## Rahnefan

Jolly until I catch you

E L V E S


----------



## Moon Dog

Everyone Loves Victory Except Steve

G S A N M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant Snails Are Nibbling Melons



G D E S G


----------



## Moon Dog

Great Danes Eat Sunday Garbage

T E A R Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Tiny escargots are really yummy.

Y U M M Y


----------



## Moon Dog

You Used Monkey Manure Yesterday?

T H E R E


----------



## Rahnefan

This here eel rarely eats.

D I E T S


----------



## Doc Doom

Do I ever talk smack?

S M A C K


----------



## Moon Dog

So Many Actresses Can Kiss

T Q V R H


----------



## Hairazor

That quirky vehicle's really hot

R E A L L


----------



## Doc Doom

Reptile enthusiasts are lizard lovers. 

L I Z A R D


----------



## Moon Dog

Lauren Is Zany About Rhubarb Dip

H D E S D


----------



## Hairazor

Hot Dang!! Evie slapped Dan!

S L A P P


----------



## Rahnefan

She launched a palmar projectile

S M A K K


----------



## Moon Dog

So Mary Actually Kissed Ken?

F G A W R


----------



## Hairazor

Family games are wonderful recreation

F A M I L


----------



## Doc Doom

Finally, a musical I like!

M U S I C


----------



## Moon Dog

Microsoft Uses Software In Computers

F U O D G


----------



## Rahnefan

Fidgeting under old dirt graves

W O R M S


----------



## Hairazor

Women only restrooms make sense

S E N C E


----------



## Doc Doom

Santa's elves need computerized equipment.

S A N T A


----------



## Rahnefan

Stop asking! No thanks. Adios.

P E S K Y


----------



## Moon Dog

People Everywhere Send Karen Yarn

H G A R T


----------



## Rahnefan

Have gratitude and receive twine

T W I N E


----------



## Doc Doom

Tasty wine is needed endlessly.

T A S T Y


----------



## Lambchop

The apple should turn yellow.

A P P L E


----------



## Moon Dog

Average People Ponder Life Everyday

T H F A D


----------



## Hairazor

Terrible headaches frequently affected Dan

B N M V T


----------



## Doc Doom

Being nasty might violate trust. 

N A S T Y


----------



## Moon Dog

No Apple Should Taste Yucky

D A H N K


----------



## Hairazor

Death Angels have nipping kangaroos

D E A T H


----------



## Doc Doom

Did everyone attend the homecoming?

A T T E N


----------



## Moon Dog

All Terrified Turkeys Eat Nothing

T U R K E


----------



## Hairazor

Turtles upturned rarely kill eagles

U P T U R


----------



## Rahnefan

Uber passengers take urban rides

T A X I S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Transporting Antisocial Xenophobic Individuals Swiftly


R M G H Y


----------



## Hairazor

Rams may gouge heckling youths

R A M S M


----------



## Doc Doom

Rams also might smash mansions.

M I G H T


----------



## Moon Dog

May I Gather Here Tonight?

S D A D D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some Dogs Are Damned Devilish


G H J F D


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts haunted Jan's family dinner

G H O S T


----------



## Doc Doom

Ghosts hover over stormy Transylvania.

S T O R M


----------



## Hairazor

Stormtroopers tramped over rough marshland

R O U G H


----------



## Moon Dog

Randy's Open Umbrella Got Hailed

T G H I G


----------



## Doc Doom

Timid ghosts haunt in groups.

H A U N T


----------



## Hairazor

Hunting Angels, usually near tombstones

A N G E L


----------



## Goblin

A naughty goblin electrifies ladies

L I G H T


----------



## Moon Dog

Lycanthropes Ignite Goblins He Tortures

I G N I T


----------



## Hairazor

Ignorant Ghouls need internet techs

N E E D Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Never, ever, eat fried yams.

N E V E R


----------



## Moon Dog

Now Evelyn's Victory Escaped Recognition

T D S A P


----------



## Hairazor

Tap dance solo abruptly postponed 

D A N C E


----------



## Moon Dog

Doppelgangers Are Now Changing Everything

D O P P E


----------



## Doc Doom

Do omnivores properly prepare entrails?

E N T R A


----------



## Hairazor

Every night the rats arrive

N I G H T


----------



## Lambchop

Now I grasp her throat.

G R A S P


----------



## Doc Doom

Giant rats ate several people.

P E O P L


----------



## Hairazor

Please eat only purple lizards

L I Z A R


----------



## Moon Dog

Lenny Is Zany And Rambunctious

L E N N Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Last evening Nancy needed yogurt.

N A N C Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Nancy And Nick Can Yodel

Y O D E L


----------



## Hairazor

You only dream electric lullabies

O N L Y D


----------



## Moon Dog

Owls Never Leave Young Darlings

L E A V E


----------



## Doc Doom

Last evening, Anne visited everyone

E V E R Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Every Victory Erupts Random Yelling

E R U P T


----------



## Hairazor

Early riots usurp public territory

R I O T S


----------



## Moon Dog

Randy Is Out Toasting Smores

R A N D Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Randy always needs daily yoga. 

D A I L Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Dogs Are In Love Yearly

Y E A R S


----------



## Hairazor

You ever antagonize ranting Stars? 

Y O U E V


----------



## Moon Dog

Yodeling Over Uses Everyone's Voice

V O I C E


----------



## Hairazor

Vice officials ignite certain emotions

I G N I T


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't Gnarly Nancy In There?

T H E R E


----------



## Hairazor

Three Herons eating rat entrails

H E R O N


----------



## Doc Doom

Herman eventually ratted on Norman.

R A T T E


----------



## Moon Dog

Randy Ate Terrible Tacos Everyday

T A C O S


----------



## Hairazor

tremors are crossing over stadiums

A R E C R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angry Rabbits Eat Crunchy Radishes


E R T Y G


----------



## Doc Doom

Early rabbits taste yummy grapes.

Y U M M Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Youth Under Management Might Yawn

M I G H T


----------



## Hairazor

Mustard is giving hotdogs taste

H O T D O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hungry Old Tigers Devour Ocelots

G R E D S


----------



## Doc Doom

Grazing rhinos eat dense shrubs.

R H I N O


----------



## Moon Dog

Robins Hide In New Orleans

R O B I N


----------



## Lambchop

Roy Orbison's blind. I'm not.

B L I N D


----------



## Hairazor

Big lizards inundate North Dakota

N O R T H


----------



## Doc Doom

Normally, Oscar roasts tasty hams. 

T A S T Y


----------



## Moon Dog

The Ants Sure Taste Yummy

Y U M M Y


----------



## Hairazor

Your Uncle makes Mummies yell

U N C L E


----------



## Goblin

Uncle Nutsy can learn evil

BREAD


----------



## Doc Doom

Big rears effectively aid dieting 

D I E T I


----------



## Moon Dog

Dracula Is Everywhere Tonight Igor

D R A C U


----------



## Hairazor

Drag racers are certainly unfazed

U N F A Z


----------



## Doc Doom

Uncle Ned finally achieved zen.

E L C N U


----------



## Lambchop

Entrusting Lucifer, churches now unite!

U N I T E


----------



## Moon Dog

Uncle Nutsy Is Testy Everyday

T E S T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Therapy enables Stew to yodel

S T E W T


----------



## Doc Doom

Stew treasures every wicked thing.

Y R E V E


----------



## Goblin

You really eat various eggs


U V P M R


----------



## Moon Dog

Uncle Victor Programmed My Receiver

V I C T O


----------



## Doc Doom

Victor insists Ceasar taught opera

O T C I V


----------



## Hairazor

Oscar's tenacity could incite violence

I N C I T


----------



## Doc Doom

In Nice, Cesar is tops.

R A S E C


----------



## Goblin

Rats and snakes eat candy


N V R S P


----------



## Hairazor

Nine vipers repeatedly spewed poison

V I P E R


----------



## Doc Doom

Vipers increasingly prefer eating rats. 

R E P I V


----------



## Goblin

Rats eat people in Vermont

G I M V W


----------



## Hairazor

Government investigation makes violent waves

M A K E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Mikey always kisses each schoolgirl. 

I S S E S


----------



## Goblin

If Santa sometimes eats sandwiches


U C K M E


----------



## Moon Dog

Uncle Charlie Killed My Evelyn

E V E L Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Evil vampires eventually lick you 

V A M P I


----------



## Hairazor

Vast areas make playgrounds ideal

I D E A L


----------



## Goblin

In Detroit everyone ate licorice

MUSTY


----------



## Moon Dog

Must've Used Signal Tracer Yesterday

S I G N S


----------



## Doc Doom

Signals intensify greatly near Saturn. 

G R E A T


----------



## Moon Dog

Gloria Really Eats All Tuna

G L O R Y


----------



## Hairazor

Great Leaping Orangutans, Roxy's yodeling

R O X Y S


----------



## Doc Doom

Roxy originally xeroxed yesterday's schedule. 

Y L L A N


----------



## Moon Dog

Yellow Lilies Lilting Around Noon

L I L I E


----------



## Goblin

Laughing in Louisana is evil


N R S P W


----------



## Doc Doom

NASA radar stations predict weather.

N A S A R


----------



## Hairazor

Never anger surly aged reptiles

A G E D R


----------



## JPGoodspeed

A Good Egg Doesn't Run

G M O T E


----------



## Hairazor

Green mold overran the enemy

E N E M Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Evelyn needs eleven more yolks. 

N Y L E V


----------



## Moon Dog

Now You Left Everyone Victorious

B F Y T G


----------



## Monk

Bring Forth Your Tin Goblet

M W L M E


----------



## Moon Dog

My What Long Molars Evelyn

M O L A R


----------



## Monk

Many Obstacles Lay Ahead, Rudy

P H G K U


----------



## Doc Doom

Peter has great karaoke urges.

S E G R U


----------



## Monk

Shawn enjoys greasy red underwear.

T F I S M


----------



## Hairazor

The fish is swimming merrily

F I S H I


----------



## Moon Dog

Found In Ships Hulls Ironically

F O U N D


----------



## Hairazor

Foundry ovens underground need dampers

N E E D D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Newborn Egrets Eat Delicious Dumplings


R R T E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Roxy really treats everyone superbly. 

Y L L A E


----------



## Hairazor

You left Lily alive Ethan

T E A R E


----------



## Moon Dog

Together Everyone Achieves Rockstar Epitome

U H A U L


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle Harry arrived unusually late

L A T E Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Larry also twirled exotic yoyos. 

T W I R L


----------



## Moon Dog

Tornado Went In Rural Location

R U R A L


----------



## Hairazor

Rather unusual remnants at Larrabee

A T L A R


----------



## Doc Doom

Adulterers typically love alternative relationships. 

Y L L A C


----------



## Goblin

Yellow lines lose all color


Y D P M R


----------



## Moon Dog

Young, dumb politicians murder Republicans

Y O U N G


----------



## Hairazor

You only understand new Gurus

G U R U S


----------



## Doc Doom

Geniuses usually resent utter stupidity.

R E T T U


----------



## Moon Dog

Running Everything Totally Tortures Us

T H I N G


----------



## RoxyBlue

That Horrifying Incubus Nabbed Ghouls

R T E S B


----------



## Hairazor

Rampaging T-Rexs eat slow businessmen

E A T S L


----------



## Monk

East Asian turtles smell lovely.


P M Y K M


----------



## Doc Doom

Practice makes Yolanda kick methodically.

Y O L A N


----------



## Moon Dog

You Oughta Look At Nancy

N A N C Y


----------



## Hairazor

Nick assisted nine crazy youths 

C R A Z Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Children really adore zesty yogurt.

Z E S T Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Zany Evelyn Started Taking Yoga

T A K E S


----------



## Monk

Typical American Kids Expect Stuff

S T U F F


----------



## Doc Doom

Some times umpires find faults. 

S E R I P


----------



## Hairazor

Shrouded entities rest in pieces

P I E C E


----------



## Moon Dog

People In Every City Excite

E V E R Y


----------



## Goblin

Even vampires eat rats yearly

E X A M S


----------



## Moon Dog

Every Xray And Mammogram Sucks

S U C K S


----------



## Doc Doom

Sisters usually can't keep secrets.

S P E E K


----------



## Monk

Some People Enjoy Eating Kale

Y U C K Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Yellow Umbrellas Can Kill Yardbirds

T E A W Z


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Elephants Are Walking Zebras


G J K H F


----------



## Hairazor

Giant jumping kangaroos hop forward

H O P F O


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor only peels foreign onions


G P B R S


----------



## Doc Doom

Giant polar bears rarely sleep.

B E A R S


----------



## Goblin

Bacon eaten at radio stations

H D R V C


----------



## Hairazor

Hard drive reboot, vicious circle

C I R C L


----------



## Moon Dog

Clowns In Ridiculous Car Laughing

L A U G H


----------



## Doc Doom

Lunatic attempts usually go haywire.

Y L L A U


----------



## Hairazor

Yancy likes licking alligator underbellies

A L A U S


----------



## Moon Dog

Always Look At Useful Stuff

S T U F F


----------



## Lambchop

She teared up from failing

T E A R S


----------



## Doc Doom

Teenage elephants are really shy.

E L E P H


----------



## Monk

Eileen let Eric punch her.

W N F C M


----------



## Moon Dog

Why No Family Can Marry

M A R R Y


----------



## Hairazor

Must all rats return yearly

R A T S R


----------



## Doc Doom

Rudolph always taunts Santa's reindeer 

S A N T A


----------



## Moon Dog

Sam And Nancy Takes Advantage

T A K E S


----------



## Monk

Try Asking Kids Easy Stuff

S T U F F


----------



## Moon Dog

Some Tigers Use Fake Fur

T I G E R


----------



## Doc Doom

Theology isn't generally easy reading.

G E N E R


----------



## Goblin

ghosts enter no extra rooms


P B U N W


----------



## Moon Dog

Paul Bunion Uses No Whiskey

G H O S T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghastly Haunts Offer Scary Thrills


E T Y E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Elvis taught yoga every Sunday.

E A G O Y


----------



## scareme

Every albino goat ogles you.

M P H T Y


----------



## Lambchop

More personal hatred through yelling.

H A T E R


----------



## Hairazor

How are the Easter rabbits?

A R E T H


----------



## Goblin

Are rabbits eating the hamburgers


H E B P M


----------



## Hairazor

He eats peanut butter Macaroons

P E A N U
*
*


----------



## Doc Doom

Phones eventually annoy new users.

A N N O Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Anyone Not Negotiating Options Yielded

T H A T S


----------



## Monk

Those Houses Are Time Shares

B M C O T


----------



## Hairazor

By my count, one time

O N E T I


----------



## Monk

Oliver Never Enters Teaching Institutions

F W K V R


----------



## Doc Doom

Fierce warriors kill vicious renegades.

F I E R C


----------



## Moon Dog

Friday Is Everyone's Relaxing Chance

R E L A X


----------



## Hairazor

Realized everyone's looking at x-rays

E V E R Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Even Very Exciting Rockers Yodel

Y O D E L


----------



## Doc Doom

Youngsters often dislike educational lessons. 

Y O U N G


----------



## Moon Dog

You Oughta Use New Gas

T R I E D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twenty Rehearsals Indicated Exhausting Determination


D F H G S


----------



## Hairazor

Define friendly hugs, generally speaking

H U G S G


----------



## Goblin

Happy unless Goblin says good


H C P M R


----------



## Moon Dog

Harry Connick Plays Music Routines

P L A Y S


----------



## Doc Doom

Paul lusts after yogurt smoothies. 

S M O O T


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes men open office telegrams

M E N O P


----------



## Monk

Many Engines Never Operate Properly

P H O N E


----------



## Moon Dog

Phyllis Has Only Nine Earrings

D O Z E R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dancing Old Zebras Earn Raves


G H J F V


----------



## Monk

Great Happiness Just Flows Violently

L H R B I


----------



## Hairazor

Lefty has Runs Batted In

R U N S B


----------



## Doc Doom

Robert uses new special batteries. 

B A T T E


----------



## Goblin

Bugs ate the tiles everyday


J V P M R


----------



## Moon Dog

Jury Verdict Proves Murder Result

P R O V E


----------



## Doc Doom

Prosaic really obscures violent emotions.

O B S C U


----------



## Hairazor

Open binoculars see clear uptown

C L E A R


----------



## Monk

Clearly, Low Eaves Are Ridiculous.


P L U N K


----------



## Moon Dog

Paul Lives Under Nancy Kunnel

L I V E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Louie is vicariously emitting sounds 

S D N U O


----------



## Hairazor

Send down new unopened orangeades

D O W N N


----------



## Moon Dog

Doors Open When Nancy Navigates

N A N C Y


----------



## Hairazor

Never anger naughty clowns yourself

D O O R S


----------



## Doc Doom

Does Oprah offer reality shows?

O P R A H


----------



## Hairazor

Orphan piranha readily ate Haggis

A T E H A


----------



## Monk

Amateur Theater Entertains Hawaiian Audiences 

R E Y L F


----------



## Doc Doom

Roger entertained your loser friends. 

R E G O R


----------



## Moon Dog

Really Every Griffin Originates Roars

R O A R S


----------



## Hairazor

Riding on a Raptors saddle

S A D D L


----------



## Doc Doom

Sycamores always drop dead leaves. 

L D D A S


----------



## Monk

Lumberjacks Don't Drink American Sap

S E E R T


----------



## Moon Dog

See, Everything Excels Real Time

E X C E L


----------



## Hairazor

Every x-ray creates energy levels

L E V E L


----------



## Monk

Lonely Eagles Viciously Eat Leftovers

P U P I L


----------



## Doc Doom

Puppies usually pee in liters.

L I T E R


----------



## Monk

Literacy is typically easy reading.

F N R V Y


----------



## Hairazor

Fervently need real velvety yogurt

Y O G U R


----------



## Doc Doom

You only get urgent requests. 

S T S E U


----------



## Monk

Silent Toddlers Set Everyone Uneasy.

L S C N T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Sparrows Can Nest Today


D F J T S


----------



## Hairazor

Delinquent funky juveniles tell stories

T E L L S


----------



## Doc Doom

Teens everywhere like Luke Skywalker

S K Y W A


----------



## Monk

Studying Kills Your Wednesday Afternoon

S L L I K


----------



## Hairazor

Sally licks lollipops in Kalamazoo

L I C K S


----------



## Doc Doom

Larry initially considered karate silly. 

S I L L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Sometimes I look like Yeltsin 

L O O K L


----------



## Monk

Large ovens occupy kitchens lately.

S N E V O


----------



## Moon Dog

Saturday Night Everyone Ventures Out

N I G H T


----------



## Doc Doom

Nasty insidious ghouls haunt Toronto. 

N A S T Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Never Accept Salty Tasting Yogurt

N E V E R


----------



## Hairazor

Never ever vent energy recklessly

R E C K L


----------



## Monk

Rowdy events cause kids' laughter

C A U S E


----------



## Moon Dog

Can Anyone Use Some Everclear?

T O A S T


----------



## Doc Doom

Tom occasionally ate smoked turkey.

T U R K E


----------



## Monk

Today's unemployment rate killed estimates.

S E T A R


----------



## Moon Dog

Suddenly Everyone Talked About Randy

A B O U T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Avaricious Boys Often Use Treachery

G E T Y W


----------



## Doc Doom

Getting enriched today yields wealth.

Y I E L D


----------



## Monk

Your Irish Eyes Look Dutch.

H C T U D


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope Can Turn Ugly Days

T O D A Y


----------



## Hairazor

Toads often dream about yachts 

Y A C H T


----------



## Moon Dog

Yodeling Actually Causes Hairy Tounges

H A I R Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Has anyone investigated raising yaks?

S K A Y G


----------



## Hairazor

Start killing all yellow ghouls

G H O U L


----------



## Monk

Girls help out until lunch.

L U N C H


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Little unicorns neatly chop horns

H O R N S


----------



## Doc Doom

Horses occasionally run north south.

S O U T H


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Silly octopus under the house.


----------



## Hairazor

So I shall also do SOUTH

Souls only understand the haunting

H A U N T


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Hungry ants unite near treat

T R E A T


----------



## Hairazor

Twenty ravenous entities ate turkey

B I G G B


----------



## Lambchop

Behold!!! I gag green barf.

P U K E D


----------



## Moon Dog

Pick Up King Edward's Diary

D I A R Y


----------



## Hairazor

Don't invite anyone really yucky

Y U C K Y


----------



## Monk

You unclean child, kick yourself!

D L I H C


----------



## Doc Doom

Did Louie indicate his choice?

L O U I E


----------



## Moon Dog

Loud Obnoxious Users Indicate Energy

U S E R S


----------



## Monk

Ultimately, something ends real sadly.

Y L D A S


----------



## Doc Doom

Yoda likes Degoba and Saturn.

D E G O B


----------



## Hairazor

Dark energy glows outrageously bold

B O L D O


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Blood often looks dry orange

R A N G E


----------



## Hairazor

Rats are now grungy enemies

E N E M I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eleven Nasty Elephants Mugged Iguanas


H H Y R E


----------



## Hairazor

Hyper hyenas yowl really eerily

E E R I L


----------



## scareme

Engineer Ernie rode Illinois line.

K C M G M


----------



## Monk

Kangaroos cannot mimic giant monkeys.

T N A I G


----------



## scareme

The new anteater is gagging.

H M L C C


----------



## Hairazor

How many Lemurs can count?

L E M U R


----------



## scareme

Laurie enjoyed making unwashed rice

N I B G S


----------



## Hairazor

Never invite big ghostly sheep

S H E E P


----------



## Doc Doom

Somehow Howard easily evades police.

V E G A S


----------



## Hairazor

Very eerie ghosts assailed Sally

S A L L Y


----------



## Monk

Smoked almonds likely last years.

S R A E Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Sally rarely actually enjoys yogurt. 

Y L L A U


----------



## Hairazor

Yellow lines lead Aliens underground

U N D E R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Undulating Newts Dig Earthen Refuges


T R E W Q


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Turtles Run Every Week Quietly

T H J I O


----------



## Doc Doom

The Halloween joke is over.

N E E W O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Eat Earthworms With Oranges


V B N G F


----------



## Moon Dog

Venetian Blinds Never Get Fixed

B L I N D


----------



## Hairazor

Blank labels indicate no denominations 

L A B E L


----------



## Doc Doom

Lusting actions betray eternal love.

B E T R A


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Bursted Entrails Taste Really Awesome

K I N D A


----------



## Hairazor

Keeping it neat doesn't apply

A P P L Y


----------



## Doc Doom

All party people love yachts.

Y A C H T


----------



## Hairazor

You almost caught hairy troglodytes

H A I R Y


----------



## Monk

Haunted attractions increase revenue yearly.

L U G E A


----------



## Hairazor

Large ugly gargoyles eat ants

E A T A N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every Ant Takes Action Now


R T U Y E


----------



## Hairazor

Rapelling truely uses your energy

E N E R G


----------



## Doc Doom

Ernie never eats red grapes

G R A P E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Green Raisins Are Perfectly Edible


T H C S F


----------



## Hairazor

Thieves have competent sticky fingers

F I N G E


----------



## Monk

Fried intestines never get eaten.

N E T A E


----------



## Doc Doom

Never eat takeout after eleven.

R E V E N


----------



## Hairazor

Revenants eat victims every night

N I G H T


----------



## Monk

News isn't good, helpful television.

S P O O F


----------



## Doc Doom

Serious people often omit fun. 

N E T F O


----------



## Hairazor

Never eat the frothy offerings

F R O T H


----------



## Monk

Fried radishes often taste horrible.

N E T F O


----------



## Doc Doom

Never, ever, toss friends overboard.

T O S S F


----------



## Monk

Those overboard, see some fish.

E S O H T


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone should overcome hateful thoughts

S H O U L


----------



## Monk

Sarcastic humor often ushers laughter.

N E T F O


----------



## Goblin

Never eat tomatoes found outside


H P M T D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Harry Potter Met Two Dementors


R T W S V


----------



## Hairazor

Rusty tin wounds secrete vileness

W O U N D


----------



## Monk

Women often use natural deodorant.

N E M O W


----------



## scareme

Not Everyone Makes Overtime Wages

T M O G P


----------



## Doc Doom

Tibetan monks often go penniless 

M O N K S


----------



## Hairazor

Monkeys often nip kind strangers

K I N D S


----------



## Monk

Kindergarten is not dance school.

D A N C E


----------



## Doc Doom

Dynamite and nitro cause explosions. 

D Y N A M


----------



## Hairazor

Do you need any mutton

N E E D A


----------



## Moon Dog

Now Everyone Excites During Avalanches

E X C I T


----------



## Hairazor

Extra x-rays could identify troubles

T R O U B


----------



## Monk

Tacos really open up bowels.

T A C O S


----------



## Doc Doom

Tacos also cause obese seniors.

S O C A T


----------



## Moon Dog

Some Of Cats Are Tigers

T I G E R


----------



## Hairazor

Temporary intermissions give everyone relief

R E L I E


----------



## Monk

Royal elephants live in England.

L A Y O R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Live Actors Yammer Over Roles

E G H S A


----------



## Doc Doom

Electricity garners heightened sensory awareness. 

Y T I C I


----------



## Moon Dog

Your Timing Is Certainly Icky

T I M E S


----------



## Hairazor

Tumors in my esophagus stink

S T I N K


----------



## Doc Doom

"So, this is not Kansas?"

K A N S A


----------



## Monk

Killer antelopes now swarm Africa.

S W A R M


----------



## Hairazor

Swarming wasps are really mean

W A S P S


----------



## Doc Doom

Wasps are super powered stingers. 

W A S P S


----------



## Monk

We all should post something.

G N I H T


----------



## Doc Doom

Great, now I have to. 

G R E A T


----------



## Monk

Good readers enjoy amazing texts.

Y O J N E


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You Only Just North East

M O N E Y


----------



## Doc Doom

My older nephew enjoys yodeling

Y O D E L


----------



## Hairazor

Yodelers often deliver enlightening lyrics

L Y R I C


----------



## Monk

Loud yodelers rally in Cleveland.

Y L L A R


----------



## Hairazor

Yvonne literally loves alligator ranchers

A L L I G


----------



## Lambchop

A lovely little igloo girl.

I G L O O


----------



## Hairazor

I gave Lottie one orange

O N E O R


----------



## Doc Doom

One never embraces overt racism 

M S I C A


----------



## Goblin

Most scorpions in California attack

S Z P M E


----------



## Hairazor

Some Zoo primates make enemies

M A K E E


----------



## Doc Doom

Many animals knowingly eat enemies.

E A T E N


----------



## Goblin

Even aunts take evil notes


J V O M R


----------



## Hairazor

Just vomited on my roses

R O S E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Roses often smell extra sweet.

S W E E T


----------



## Lambchop

Surely we eat entrails tonight.

T R A I L


----------



## Hairazor

Those rats are in love

R A T S A


----------



## Spooky1

Rodent Accountable Terrible Selfie Accident

H O N E Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Honeydew often needs extra yogurt

Y E N O H


----------



## Monk

Yaks enjoy nicotine over heroin.

Y A N K S


----------



## Hairazor

You are not keeping snakes

K E E P I


----------



## Spooky1

Keeping Eels Eclipses People's Insanity

J O H N S


----------



## Hairazor

Join others having nightly sorbet

S O R B E


----------



## Doc Doom

Small ostriches rarely bear eggs

O S T R I


----------



## Monk

Octopus steaks taste really icky

H T R I B


----------



## Hairazor

Heart throbs really initiate breathlessness 

I N I T I


----------



## Monk

intelligence never is tested intelligently

N E V E R


----------



## Doc Doom

Not every viper eats rats


V I P E R


----------



## Monk

Various indigenous people eat rodents.

M O U S E


----------



## Goblin

Move on unless someone's eating

J F P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Just fuhgeddaboud picking my roses

R O S E S


----------



## Doc Doom

Roses often smell extraordinarily sweet

S E S O R


----------



## Monk

Sunday evenings seem overly relaxing.

R E L A X


----------



## Hairazor

Rarely ever look at X-rays

E V E R L


----------



## Doc Doom

Evil Vampires Evoke Real Lust

V A M P I


----------



## scareme

Vampire Amateur Movies Play Incessantly. 

J K L M N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Juvenile Kangaroos Love Mother Nature


E T E W S


----------



## Hairazor

Evil things enter windows silently

W I N D O


----------



## Doc Doom

When in need, do otherwise 


E S I W R


----------



## Hairazor

Edwin's sister is wearing red

W E A R I


----------



## Monk

Worms eat at regular intervals.

E A T A T


----------



## Hairazor

Eagles are trailing a tiger

T I G E R


----------



## Monk

Timid insects get eaten regularly.

N E T A E


----------



## Doc Doom

Not everyone takes aspirin easily

Y L I S A


----------



## Hairazor

You live in South Asia

S O U T H


----------



## Monk

South of Utah, there's heat.

T H E R E


----------



## Doc Doom

Take heed, Existentialism really exists

E X I S T


----------



## Hairazor

Every x-ray is studied tirelessly 

T I R E L


----------



## Goblin

The invisible rat eats leaves

G C P M R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant Cats Pursue Mighty Rats

E T D H V


----------



## Hairazor

Evening time draws heavenly views

D R A W S


----------



## Monk

Drizzling rain always wets something.

G N I H T


----------



## Doc Doom

Good night, it's hibernating time!

H I B E R


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor is breathing ether regularly

E T H E R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ether Transforms Hairazor Euphorically Repeatedly

R T H C B


----------



## Doc Doom

Real trees have curvy branches.

T R E E


----------



## Hairazor

The rain ended early _

R A I N B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rodents Are Irritating Nesting Birds

H F B C S


----------



## Hairazor

Haunt Forum begets creepy stories

S T O R I


----------



## Doc Doom

Sometimes trolls orally regurgitate intestines. 

O R A L L


----------



## Hairazor

Officials rally all late lackeys

R A L LY


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Really Aiding Lovely Loopseys Yesterday

G A I T Y


----------



## scareme

Good Afternoon, I'll train you. (Then you'll take my job, right Headless?)

H B P G W


----------



## Hairazor

High brow pigeons gain weight

B R O W P


----------



## Monk

Bugs rally on wet pavements.

Y L L A R


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Yodeling Ladies Loathe Arrogant Rogues

J F R Q Z


----------



## Doc Doom

Jumping frogs require quiet zones. 

Z O N E S


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zebras Own New Entry Steps

H W T G T


----------



## Hairazor

Heavy weight trucks get through

T R U C K


----------



## Monk

Ticks reside under careless kangaroos.

T I C K S


----------



## Doc Doom

Ticks ingest careless kangaroo skin

I N G E S T


----------



## Hairazor

Iguana nest gone empty since Tuesday

S I N C E


----------



## SterchCinemas

Séances in nana's car excite

M O D R P


----------



## Hairazor

Mordor Ogres drip rotten pus

D R I P R


----------



## Doc Doom

Dreaming really increases pupil reactions.


L I P U P


----------



## Hairazor

Latin is probably under pronounced

U N D E R


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Unicorns note dark effortless raccoons.

D O L L H


----------



## Doc Doom

Dracula occasionally loves licking harlots.

L O V E S


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Luxurious octopuses very easily swim.

P E R R O


----------



## Hairazor

Pete eats rabid rat omelettes

R A B I D


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Racist antelope bite inbred dinosaurs.

F O R G E


----------



## Hairazor

Forceful Ogres rarely get eaten

O G R E S


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Odd gorillas riot every summer.

C R I P L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepy Rats Ingest Paper Lanterns


R T H C S


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Really small turtles love eating 

W U P Y S


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Walrus umbrellas punch yucky snakes.

L O L O L


----------



## Hairazor

Little old ladies often lolligag

O F T E N


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Old farts try eating nuggets.

H O U S E


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor often upsets security experts

U P S E T


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Underwear plaque senses eternity's terror.

U X Z Y L


----------



## Hairazor

Using xray zones yields leaks

L E A K S


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Loser edible ants kill spiders

S P I D R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seven Puppies Invaded Dad's Room


H F S E J


----------



## Hairazor

Haunt Forum seems empty, justsaying (took a little liberty there heehee)

E M P T Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Elvis mostly preferred the yams.

E L V I S


----------



## Monk

Eerily, Las Vegas is silent.

S A G E V


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Some arrogant ghosts eat virgins.

K N T U P


----------



## Hairazor

Knitting neatly tidies up pillows

P I L L O


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Poor intelligent lads like oranges.

O R A N G


----------



## Hairazor

Orangutans ran around nudging ghosts 

N U D G I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nine Ugly Dogs Got Irritable


E R T W S


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone rates the World's stars

R A T E S


----------



## SterchCinemas

Rarely alter the elderly's shoes

A L T E R


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Alex luxuriously talks everything right.

L U X R Y


----------



## Doc Doom

Larry uses xenon regulators yesterday 

X E N O N


----------



## SterchCinemas

Xibalba eagerly needs orange noodles

N E E D S


----------



## Hairazor

Never eat endless dinosaur soup

S O U P I


----------



## Doc Doom

Superman occasionally uses putrid incense.

P U T R I


----------



## SterchCinemas

Parties usually treat real idiots

T R E A T


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Tortured roaches eat a turban.

T U R B N


----------



## SterchCinemas

Texas unearths really burned nests

N E S T S


----------



## Doc Doom

Norman eats slimy Texas snakes

S L I M Y


----------



## Lambchop

Someone lying in my yard

L Y I N G


----------



## Hairazor

Loud yelling is never good

G O O D L


----------



## SterchCinemas

Giant orange orangutans dont lie

G I A N T


----------



## Hairazor

Gorillas in a net tussle

T U S S L


----------



## Lord Homicide

Texting Under Sleep Sack Later

L A T E R


----------



## Lambchop

Lucifer awakens to evil rituals.

A W A K E


----------



## Hairazor

Always walk around kangaroos eating

E A T I N


----------



## Doc Doom

Elvis always took intermittent naps 

E L V I S


----------



## Hairazor

Evil leprechaun's visit is suspicious 

V I S I T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vicious Insects Stalk Innocent Turtles


E R G B D


----------



## Doc Doom

Every restaurant generates bio diesel.

E V E R Y


----------



## Hairazor

Earth vibes everywhere rock you

V I B E S


----------



## Moon Dog

Vigorous Intensity Brings Everyone Satisfaction

T G H I M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Gruesome Haunters Imitate Monsters


Y R D H V


----------



## Hairazor

Your really devilish haunted vision

V I S I O


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Virtuosos incredibly shoot indigo ocelots.

O C E L O


----------



## Moon Dog

On Call Excels Low Output

H W T F H


----------



## Hairazor

How would the family help

F A M I L


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgo Anything, Monday Is Lame

F O R G O


----------



## Lord Homicide

Forget Opulence, Run Gallantly Olympian

O P U L E


----------



## Moon Dog

Original People Use Little Extreme

T V F I D


----------



## Hairazor

They verified Fritzy is demented

F R I T Z


----------



## Moon Dog

Forgo Rights Is Too Zany

R I G H T


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ribbed Industrial Gadget, Highly Tactless

T I G H T


----------



## Hairazor

Thomas is getting high tonight

G E T T I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant Elephants Trample Tiny Igloos

I U T G K


----------



## Lord Homicide

I Understand Thomas Gets Kief?

H R C E C


----------



## Hairazor

Heavy rains certainly erode creekbeds

E R O D E


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ever Ride On Disney's Epcot?

A T M A S


----------



## Doc Doom

At times, Mary acts silly.

S I L L Y


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stupid Imbeciles Laugh Like Yokels

T D V H J


----------



## Hairazor

Ta Da!! Voodo Hoodo jinx

V O O D O


----------



## Moon Dog

Very Odd Ostriches Drink Ovaltine

D R I N K


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drunk Rats Investigate New Kaleidoscopes


H G D W C


----------



## Hairazor

Hedwig gets down with Christmas

G E T S D


----------



## Lord Homicide

Griselda Eats Toad Stew Daily

V A S S L


----------



## Moon Dog

Very Alert Snakes Slither Lastingly

A L E R T


----------



## Hairazor

Aliens landed everywhere rather traumatically

R A T H E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Ants Taste Hot Enchiladas


----------



## Lord Homicide

*ahem*


----------



## Lord Homicide

roxyblue said:


> red ants taste hot enchiladas


b c i a c


----------



## Moon Dog

Because Chocolate Is Always Chocolate

M K I U V


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide said:


> *ahem*


D'oh!:googly:

Mad Kangaroos Invade Upper Vancouver

S F T R E


----------



## Hairazor

Sour fruit tastes rotten eternally

F R U I T


----------



## Moon Dog

Fructose Really Uses Insect Transportation

U S E S T


----------



## Hairazor

Users shoved everyone still talking

S T I L L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Time Instills Languid Laziness

E B S H N


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone better stop hassling Nancy

N A N C Y


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never Analyze North Carolina Y'all

H R C F L


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor regularly cans flavorful legumes

L E G U M


----------



## Moon Dog

Let Everyone Get Under Momentum

T U G H T


----------



## Hairazor

The Uber games happen tonight

H A P P E


----------



## RoxyBlue

How Are Pecan Pies Eaten?

R S H V S


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy should have vanilla shakes

S H O U L


----------



## Moon Dog

Sinister Howling Owls Usually Lie

R T Y U L


----------



## Hairazor

Reaching toward you upset leverage

U P S E T


----------



## Lambchop

Under pants stink every time.

S T I N K


----------



## Hairazor

Stop thinking I'm not kind

K I N D S


----------



## Moon Dog

Kings Indirectly Need Deep Sleep

N E E D S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nerds Eat Every Doughnut Swiftly


R Y W F H


----------



## Hairazor

Really yell when finding Haints

H A I N T


----------



## Moon Dog

How Am I Navigating This?

T H I S I


----------



## Hairazor

That hater is surely insane

S U R E L


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sure underestimated rectal express laxative

R E C T A


----------



## Hairazor

Really enjoy calling the actors

A C T O R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amusing Characters Try Out Roles

H B C W F


----------



## Hairazor

House bound children will fuss

F U S S T


----------



## Moon Dog

From Under Shadows Sound Thunders

U N D E R


----------



## Hairazor

Under nightfall, death endlessly roams

R O A M S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rusty Old Anchors Might Sink


R S G F S


----------



## Hairazor

Reading some great Facebook snippets

G R E A T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant Rabbits Eviscerate Angry Turtles


E T J S B


----------



## Lambchop

Every time Jerry swirls boogers.

S W I R L


----------



## Hairazor

Swinging wildly in red lycra

L Y C R A


----------



## Lambchop

Lovely yellow corset ripped apart.

A P A R T


----------



## Hairazor

After Party arrangements require tact

P A R T Y


----------



## scareme

Party animals rarely touch you.

C U T I E


----------



## Hairazor

Can't understand technical internet execution

I N T E R


----------



## scareme

I never thought Ernie ravishing. 

M G I A G


----------



## Hairazor

My Gosh, I am gagging

I A M G A


----------



## scareme

I am making goulash again. 

W A L T S


----------



## Hairazor

Will anyone listen to singing

L I S T E


----------



## scareme

look inside some tombs empty

K O N Y G


----------



## Hairazor

Keeping only nice young goats

G O A T S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greedy Ogres Ate Thirty Snakes


Y G J D V


----------



## Goblin

Yes Goblin just dances vigorously


L M B P Y


----------



## Moon Dog

Long May Bowie Play Yahtzee

B O W I E


----------



## Hairazor

Bring out whatever interests everyone

O U T W H


----------



## RoxyBlue

Outrageously Ugly Toads Want Hugs


G D S H C


----------



## Moon Dog

Gracious Demons Should Help Chaos

C H A O S


----------



## Hairazor

Can Henry actually organize Symphonies? 

A C T U A


----------



## Lambchop

Are cowardly terrorists usually armed?

A R M E D


----------



## Hairazor

After reading, my eyes drooped

E Y E S D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eerie Yellow Eyes Seem Demonic


W R S G B


----------



## Hairazor

Wrestling Raccoons slowly grows boring

B O R I N


----------



## Lambchop

Boogers only reside in nostrils.

B O O G R


----------



## Hairazor

Big ornery Ocelots growl repeatedly

R E P E A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Eyed Panthers Eat Aardvarks

R T Y J G


----------



## Hairazor

Rusty things yield juicy gangrene

T H I N G


----------



## Lambchop

That hauntingly intimate night gown.

H A U N T


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't always understood naughty taunts

T A U N T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tasteful Aunts Use Nice Toiletries


E F B M H


----------



## Hairazor

Every family brings money home

M O N E Y


----------



## Lambchop

My older niece enjoys you.

N I E C E


----------



## Hairazor

Naughty Igor eats corpse earlobes

I G O R E


----------



## scareme

Iggy grew overnight reaching elephants

K U B M T


----------



## Hairazor

Karen underwent brain management therapy

U N D E R


----------



## scareme

Ugly Nellie did emergency rhinoplasty. 

A R O D Y


----------



## Hairazor

Aromas rise over dead Yaks

Y A K S B


----------



## scareme

You ask kittens stay back.

C K R O D


----------



## Hairazor

Crazy killers run over dolls

D O L L S


----------



## Goblin

Do old ladies like sandwiches


J P M G Y


----------



## Lambchop

Jesus prefers my giant yacht.

Y A C H T


----------



## Hairazor

You are coming home tonight

T O N I G


----------



## Goblin

The one nice indian giggles

K H F P W


----------



## Hairazor

Keep having fewer parties, William

F E W E R


----------



## Goblin

Friends eat watermelon even radishes

U T R D W


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugly Turtles Run Down Wabbits

H R D B J


----------



## Hairazor

Hee, hee wabbits

Hairazor repurposed disused blue jeans

B L U E J


----------



## Goblin

Barberss like using everything jointed


k P M T R


----------



## Hairazor

Keep promoting my third restaurant

T H I R D


----------



## Lambchop

Toasting his inevitable rowdy divorce.

R O W D Y


----------



## Goblin

rats only want doughnuts yesterday

Y T D P M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Tigers Don't Provide Milk

T H A S D


----------



## Spooky1

Those Halloween Actors Scare doomed

H S M E T


----------



## Goblin

Halloweenshould make everyone terrified

K G D P B


----------



## Hairazor

King guppies drink pond bubbles

B U B B L


----------



## Goblin

Bakes use baked bread lots

u f M W C


----------



## Hairazor

Uplifting females make workplaces cozy

C O Z Y M


----------



## Goblin

Can old zombies yell more

L M R P T


----------



## RoxyBlue

Large Menacing Rats Provoke Terriers

E F E H B


----------



## Goblin

Eating fried eels hot breakfast

J F P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Jerry's friendly parents made Rigatoni 

P A R E N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Parrots Are Racing Evil Newts

T D H V S


----------



## Hairazor

Twelve dancing Hussars vaulted stoically

H U S S A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hiding Under Snakes Seems Asinine


R Y H M D


----------



## Hairazor

Realistically you'll have meaningful days

M E A N F


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Elderly Aunt Needs Fritos


E G D V Y


----------



## scareme

Every Grandma Drives Volvos in Yellow

C C F I O


----------



## Hairazor

Cicily carefully fed insatiable omnivores 

O M N I V


----------



## Goblin

One man never invited vacationers


T R B P M


----------



## Hairazor

Tiptoe round battling Puma mothers

P U M A M


----------



## Lambchop

Plump undressed maidens are magnificent.

P L U M P


----------



## Hairazor

Pink leather underscores my pumps

U N D E R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unusually Nasty Ducks Eat Rutabagas

R H E B S


----------



## Hairazor

Rustlers herded every black sheep

S H E E P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Swift Hairy Emus Eat Peppers


R Y F H V


----------



## Hairazor

Ruminating Yaks frequently have visions

V I S I O


----------



## Lambchop

Victoria is sometimes incredibly offensive.

O F F E N


----------



## Hairazor

Only friendly fans enter Nirvana

E N T E R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Enrique never thought Rudy reliable.

C A S O D


----------



## Hairazor

Cannibals ate silly old dodderers

S I L L Y


----------



## Auberginer

Sometimes I Look Like You!

K A T L P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Katie ate Tom's lizard pate.

E T Z A D


----------



## Hairazor

Eleven toads zapped a dog

T O A D S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tobias opined angrily during services.

O P N U E


----------



## Hairazor

Opulent porcupines need unending energy

E N E R G


----------



## Auberginer

Every northern emergency requires Gatorade

T L J O M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Little Jackrabbits Order Mousse

Y R E W F


----------



## Lambchop

Your really enjoy wifey's farts.

F A R T S


----------



## Hairazor

Fancy apples really taste sweet

S W E E T


----------



## scareme

Since Waterloo Every Ensign Talks 

S I M M L


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sleuths investigated murder mystery lounge.
L N U Y O


----------



## Goblin

Largenuts usually yell orderly


H B P M R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Herald banned peace movement rally.

E A E O A


----------



## Hairazor

Earth averages eighty overt asteroids

O V E R T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Only very elderly recluses tiptoe.

N E L E I


----------



## Hairazor

Never ever linger entering Interstates

L I N G E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lunch included nine glazed eels.

U N I L E


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle Ned is losing energy

L O S I N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovable Ocelots Sing In Narnia


W T D H C


----------



## Hairazor

Witch's Teas don't have comedians

H A V E C


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hell always verifies entrants credentials.

E L E N R


----------



## Goblin

Every looney elephants never regret


K P M T B


----------



## Hairazor

Keeping promises makes things better

T H I N G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two Horses In Nighties Galloped

E G Y H D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Egregious ghosts yowl haunted desires.

G H O A E


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts haunt once an eon

O N C E E


----------



## RoxyBlue

One Nasty Cat Eats Everything

N F S G S


----------



## Lambchop

Never forget Satan's groovy smile.

S M I L E


----------



## Hairazor

Some men invented liquid epoxy

L I Q U I


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Litigation inquiry quells unrest immediately.

I N U N M


----------



## Hairazor

I never understand nonsense mnemonics

M N E M O


----------



## Goblin

Most nuts eat more onions

B U T C P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Buttered unicorn tastes captivatingly perfect.

U N A A E


----------



## Hairazor

Uncle Nate and Aunt Edith 

E D I E A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every Dog Is Equally Attractive (in its own way:jol


T D H C H


----------



## Hairazor

Touch downs had cheerleaders hurrahing (taking a little liberty with touch downs)

H U R R A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hijackers unusual ransom request affirmed.

I N A E F


----------



## Hairazor

I need all entries finalized

I N E E D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Insolent nefarious Endorian Ewok deposed.

N E N W E


----------



## Hairazor

New enemies need weapons eventually

E V E N T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elegant vampire entices naughty townie.

L A N A O


----------



## Hairazor

Lately all nightmares are oppressive

O P P R E


----------



## Lizzyborden

Orange pumpkins prepare rancid eels

J M H S M


----------



## Hairazor

Jan made hash Sunday morning

M O R N I


----------



## Lizzyborden

Mighty orange rats nibble incessantly 

S E P H K


----------



## Hairazor

Several elderly people harbored kangaroos

K A N G A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Koala's aren't normally gregarious animals.

O R O R N


----------



## Hairazor

Older reindeer often roam nature

N A T U R


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nine aliens twirl umbrellas righteously 

K C H E M


----------



## Hairazor

Kitchen Chefs have excellent menus

M E N U S


----------



## Lizzyborden

Miniature emus nest under subways

G H O S T


----------



## Hairazor

Great hairy ostriches stomp thunderously 

T H U N D


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Hooker Underestimated Naive Dudes

D K C U F


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dragons know combustion unleashes flames.

R N O N L


----------



## Hairazor

Rats nest on natural linens

I N E N S


----------



## Lizzyborden

Intelligent neighbors eyeball noxious snakes

S N A K E


----------



## Lambchop

Should not awaken killer entities.

A W A K E


----------



## Hairazor

Always walk a Kangaroo energetically 

E N E E G


----------



## Lizzyborden

Eight nuns eagerly egged grandpa

C A V E R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Cats always view energetic rodents.

A L I N O


----------



## Hairazor

After listening intently, no-one objected

O B J E T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ostentatious beguiling jewels entice thieves.

S E E N H


----------



## Hairazor

Seven eeire eels need help

H E L P S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Huge Elephants Like Pistachio Sundaes


T H D B J


----------



## Hairazor

Thank heavens Danny brought juice

J U I C E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Justice unites individuals creating equity.

U N N R Q


----------



## Hairazor

Unusual nasty nightmares roust Quinn

R O U S T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Requests often upset supervisor's tranquility.

E F P U R


----------



## Hairazor

Elf fur plugs up razors

R A Z O R


----------



## Lizzyborden

Rabid aborigines zoom on rodents

G L O O M


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts loom out of mist

M I S T G


----------



## Spooklights

Mysterious ichor streaks the ground

TOMBS


----------



## Hairazor

Tomatoes on my burger satisfy

B O N M T


----------



## Lizzyborden

Bring on nine martinis Ted

A L I V E


----------



## Copchick

A Lion Is Violently Effective

L J E S P


----------



## Hairazor

let's just eat specialty pies

P I E S L


----------



## Lambchop

Paul inspects Emily's short leggings.

E M I L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Every monster is lustily yelling

Y E L L G


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Young egrets love large grubs.

O G O A R


----------



## Hairazor

One ghoul owned a restaurant

W H O U T


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Haired Ogres Use Towels


T E F H V


----------



## Hairazor

Ten elephants frequent Happy Valley

H A P P Y


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hell always pardons pyro yuppies

F I R E S


----------



## Rahnefan

Fuel ignited, releasing embedded starlight.

G O R G E


----------



## Hairazor

Grumpy Ogres released grumpy egrets 

E G R E T


----------



## Lambchop

Eating giant rotten eggs tonight.

G I A N T


----------



## Lizzyborden

Giggling iguanas ate nine tarantulas

Y U C K Y


----------



## Hairazor

Your uncouth child kicked you

K I C K E


----------



## Lambchop

Knowing I could know everything.

C O U L D


----------



## Hairazor

Clouds overhead underscore languid days 

D A Y S L


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Delinquents always yell strong language.

E L E T A


----------



## Hairazor

Elephants leave everything to attendants

L E A V E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leafy Elms Are Very Elegant

T E D G H


----------



## Hairazor

Teaching Elephants dance gets hard

H A R D G


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hardworking Ants really _dig_ ground.

A N E I R


----------



## Hairazor

Anteaters never eat in rain

R A I N A


----------



## Goblin

Really awful insects never attack

T P M R B


----------



## Hairazor

The pirate mob robbed bars

B A R S P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Baritones are rarely star performers.

A R A T E


----------



## Hairazor

Air raids are terribly exciting

E X C I T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Early xylography created illustrated tomes.

A Y R L O


----------



## Lambchop

After years, Roger left Olivia.

R O G E R


----------



## SterchCinemas

Really old green eggs rot.

C N D R S


----------



## Hairazor

Cinderella never dropped ruby slippers

S L I P P


----------



## Lizzyborden

Six legless iguanas peeled potatoes

L E G L E


----------



## Hairazor

Legal Eagles gather legal evidence

E V I D E


----------



## Lizzyborden

Eagles victoriously inhale deviled eggs

D E V I L


----------



## Hairazor

Don't ever visit illegal laboratories 

L A B O R


----------



## Lizzyborden

Lizards aid bodacious Oreo robbers

O R E O S


----------



## Hairazor

Open roads encourage ostentatious speed

S P E E D


----------



## Lambchop

Surely Pepto eases exploding diarrhea.

P E P T O


----------



## Lizzyborden

Pete eats pickled tuna organs

O R G A N


----------



## Hairazor

Orangutans rarely get angry nods

N O D S A


----------



## Lizzyborden

No one dares speak alliterations

D A R E S


----------



## Hairazor

Dreamers are rarely ever silenced

S I L E N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starving Iguanas Love Eating Newts

T H D V N


----------



## Lizzyborden

Timid hedgehogs devour voracious nematodes

H E D G E


----------



## Hairazor

Hedonistic eagles drop gruesome entrails 

E N T R A


----------



## Lizzyborden

Elephants nurture tiny rambunctious aliens

E L E P H


----------



## Hairazor

Eleven leaping Elephants pounce heavily

H E A V I


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hell evicted alien vampire insurgents

I N S U R


----------



## Hairazor

I never save uppity rats

R A T S I


----------



## Lizzyborden

Rain attacks today's sunny inclination 

S U N N Y


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Skunks usually never nuzzle Yaks.

K S E U A


----------



## Lizzyborden

Kangaroos sip eggnog under awnings

E G G N O


----------



## Hairazor

Eight grinning gnomes nodded off 

E D O F F


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elves dine on fragrant fruitcake.

L I N R R


----------



## Hairazor

Lingering in new Rail Road

R A I L R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Ants Irritate Lazy Rats

H T G N C


----------



## Hairazor

High tech games need controllers

C O N T R


----------



## Hairazor

High tech games need controllers

C O N T R


----------



## Lizzyborden

cinnamon onions naturally taste rotten 

T A S T E


----------



## Hairazor

Tacos are sure tasty eating

E A T I N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ecstatic ants trail iced nougat.

C N R C O


----------



## Lambchop

Cold noses run continually outside.

N O S E S


----------



## Hairazor

Nobody opens someone else's Salon

S A L O N


----------



## Lizzyborden

Sick aborigines linger on nonchalantly 

A B O R I


----------



## Hairazor

another batch of rhubarb infusion

I N F U S


----------



## Lizzyborden

Iridescent nocturnal fireflies utilize starlight

F I R E F


----------



## Hairazor

Frozen ice really escalates falling

I C E R E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Insatiable Cats Eat Rats Incessantly

T H E S F


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tiny horses escaped Santa's factory.

I O S A A


----------



## Hairazor

I often shout asinine answers

A N S W E


----------



## Lizzyborden

Animals never slurp while eating

S L U R P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Santa loves urbane Reindeer Parliament.

A O R E A


----------



## Hairazor

All over, radioactive Emus assemble

E M U S A


----------



## Lizzyborden

Emily meditates under slimy arches

S L I M Y


----------



## Hairazor

Santa's list is mostly yeses

Y E S E S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Young elves stalk elusive Santa.

O L T L A


----------



## Hairazor

Only lonely tadpoles love algae

T A D P O


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tenacious alligator devours puny Orca.

E L E U R


----------



## Hairazor

Eleven lizards exit underground rooms

R O O M S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Roaming odious oxen maul sheep.

O D X A H


----------



## Hairazor

Overly developed xrays are hazy

H A Z Y O


----------



## PrettyGhoul

HAZMAT abetted Zombie's yearlong occupation. 

A B O E C


----------



## Hairazor

Amoeba bounce off electric cables

C A B L E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crabby Anteaters Bite Lazy Elephants

T D H B F


----------



## Hairazor

Thunder Dome has been forgotten

F O R G O


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fifty Ogres relaxed, guzzling oxblood.

I G E U X


----------



## Hairazor

Igor gets excited using x-rays

U S I N G


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unions seldom inspire new glaziers.

N E N E L


----------



## Hairazor

Nine evil Ninjas eliminated lions

L I O N S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Loquacious Iguana offends napping Sheep.

O G F A H


----------



## Hairazor

Ogres grab families at home

H O M E A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Homicidal Orcs massacred Elfin army.

O R A L R


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old Rats Are Lousy Runners


C F H R S


----------



## Hairazor

Crafty foxes hunt rascally shrews

S H R E W


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Shimmering hues ripple, exquisitely wondrous.

H U I X O


----------



## Hairazor

Hungry, untidy interns x-ray Octogenarians

I N T E R


----------



## Goblin

If nothing takes extra room

K N T P Q


----------



## Hairazor

Knock not the people's questions

P E O P L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Punker Elves Offer Pranking Lessons


H T R E W


----------



## Lizzyborden

Harry threw rice everywhere Wednesday 

W E D N E


----------



## Hairazor

We extended dinner, now eat

N O W E A


----------



## Lizzyborden

Nine otters wore expensive angora 

A N G O R


----------



## Hairazor

Angry nits gorged on rats

R A T S A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Remember, always taser sleazy attacker.

E L A L T


----------



## Hairazor

Eleven Lords a leaping, tripped

T R I P P


----------



## Lizzyborden

Talking rats ingested potato parfaits

Y U C K O


----------



## Hairazor

You underestimated crazy kicking opponents

O P P O N


----------



## Lambchop

One per person, or nothing.

T H I N G


----------



## Hairazor

The hardy Iguana needs greens

G R E E N


----------



## scareme

General Rettonsusburgershelong-Miller Entered Every Nightclub. 

N T T T T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nightly, tot threw terrible tantrum.

I O H E A


----------



## Hairazor

I often hear entire Arias

A R I A S


----------



## scareme

PrettyGhoul said:


> Nightly, tot threw terrible tantrum.


 Very good PrettyGhoul. I was thinking, Now Try To Top That. lol

A really Interesting Anteater Stopped.

G H T N P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Thanks scareme, I wish I had thought of yours! 

Ghostly hauntings torment Northeastern Pennsylvania. 

H A O O E


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Angels occasionally ogle Earth 

E A R T H


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Enthusiastic Anteaters razed termite's hill.

M M M M M


----------



## Hairazor

Merry May month means mayhem

H T N O M


----------



## Lambchop

Heavenly Tacos!!!! Now order more!!!

T A C O S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Terrible apparitions chortle over scares.

E P H V C


----------



## Hairazor

Evil Phantoms have vicious capacity

C A P A C


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Calculating alligators perch alongside cliff.

A L E L L


----------



## Lambchop

Are ladies ever lollipop lickers?

L I C K R


----------



## Hairazor

Liquor is causing knarly relaxation 

R E L A X


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Revamped establishment lured adventurous xenodocheionologists.

E S U D E


----------



## Hairazor

_(OK, I had to look that ^ up)_

Every student used downloadable essays

E S S A Y


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ So did I. A while back I was reading someone's travel blog to get some information on something, I can't remember what. Anyway the author described himself as a xenodocheionologist and I had to look it up.


Elves scampered sassily; acting youngish.

L C A C O


----------



## Goblin

Large cats ate canarys only

xenodocheionologist


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Eek!  I think I'm just going to use the last five letters. 

Officious Gnome insisted snails tiptoe.

F N N N I


----------



## Hairazor

Finding Neverland needs nonending imagination

I M A G I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ice Men Attack Giant Iguanas

J H G F D


----------



## Hairazor

Judges happily gave Frank damages

D A M A G


----------



## Lambchop

Drinking a margarita at Guadalupes.

D R I N K


----------



## Goblin

Do rats in Nebraska kill

FRESH


----------



## Johnnylee

Fiery Red evil sharks hunt 

FUWCS


----------



## Hairazor

Funny uncles walk curiously sideways

S I D E W


----------



## Johnnylee

Snakes in Dennys egg whites

LKPOF


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lunching King Penguins order fish.

U I E R I


----------



## Goblin

Usually it's evil racoons inside

P N T D S


----------



## Hairazor

People need to drive sensibly

S E N S I


----------



## Lambchop

Steve enjoys silicon implants.

E N J O Y


----------



## Johnnylee

Lambchop you missed the letter N

Enormous Narwhals jumped on Yachts

WKPYU


----------



## Hairazor

What's keeping puppies yapping unnaturally

U N N A T


----------



## Johnnylee

Unnatural nasty noses and tissue


DGHTW


----------



## Hairazor

Don't get "high", that's wasteful

W A S T E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wendy's Aunt Seems Terribly Elderly

T H J F E


----------



## Johnnylee

The Horses jumped For Everyone


OIEWQ


----------



## Hairazor

Over inflating eventually wears quickly

W E A R S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wolves Eat Antelopes Really Slowly


J G F D E


----------



## Hairazor

Junior grade firemen defend entry

E N T R Y


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elders need to remain youthful.

L E O E O


----------



## Lambchop

Lengthy education on erecting obstacles.

E R E C T


----------



## Hairazor

Every Realm elects controlling Tzars

T Z A R S


----------



## SirIntense

The Zombies Ate Raw Scouts


G H O S T


----------



## Hairazor

Go home or start trucking

T R U C K


----------



## Moon Dog

Tom Reilly Usually Consumes Ketchup

H O R S E


----------



## Hairazor

Hurricanes ordinarily run South East

S O U T E


----------



## Goblin

Some only use the edges

U B P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Upper bunks primarily make room 

R O O M E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Repugnant, obstreperous orcs march east.

E B R A A


----------



## Hairazor

Early birds really anger ants

A N T S A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ That made me smile.

Albino newts taste surprisingly awful.

L E A U W


----------



## Hairazor

Leaving early allows unfettered walking

W A L K I


----------



## Lizzyborden

Werewolves alienated lame kangaroo instigators 

K A N G A


----------



## Hairazor

Kangaroos and Narwhals goad Anteaters 

A N T E A


----------



## Lambchop

Another Nicaraguan tried entering America

T R I E D


----------



## Hairazor

Tracking rabbits is eerily delicate

D E L I C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dirty Elephants Like Instigating Chaos

G Y E G D


----------



## Hairazor

Gargantuan Yetis elicit great dread

D R E A D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Demons really enjoy acting demure.

E E N C E


----------



## Lambchop

Eating entrails near cemetery entrances.

T R A I L


----------



## Hairazor

The rats ate Ilsa's legumes

L E G U M


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Little elephants grow up mighty.

I L R P I


----------



## Hairazor

Interesting legends reel people in

P L E I N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Poisoning little elves isn't nice.

O I L S I


----------



## Lambchop

Once I let Satan inside.

I N S I D


----------



## Hairazor

I need several indigenous devils

D O N K E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dogs On Narcotics Kill Elephants (or at least hallucinate that they do)

R G E S D


----------



## Lambchop

Really gross emptying soiled diapers.

G R O S S


----------



## Hairazor

Get real or someone sulks

S U L K S


----------



## Lambchop

Soiled underwear leaves krusty stains.

S T A I N


----------



## Hairazor

Stop taunting Aliens in Nebula

N E B U L


----------



## Lambchop

Naughty Earl brazenly undoes lingerie.

E A R L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Early arrivals rarely look young

Y O U N G


----------



## Lambchop

Your older uncle needs Gas-X

U N C L E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unusually Naughty Dogs Eat Receipts


T H O R N


----------



## Hairazor

The hordes overran Reno Nevada


H O R D E


----------



## Lambchop

Horny old Randolph desired employees.

H O R N Y


----------



## Hairazor

Heavenly orbs rained nightly, ya'll


Y A L L H


----------



## Lambchop

Hairazor said:


> Heavenly orbs rained nightly, ya'll
> 
> Y A L L H


Haaahaaa....funny stuff


----------



## Lambchop

Ya'll are lizard lovin' hooligans!

L O V I N


----------



## Hairazor

Lots of venom in neurotoxins


L O T S O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lazy Old Tigers Suffer Obesity


M H E T S


----------



## Hairazor

My Hampster eats tiny sweets

S W E E T


----------



## Lambchop

Shirley was entertained early Thursday.

E A R L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Early arrivals rarely like yelling


Y E L L I


----------



## Lambchop

Your enticingly lustful lips intimidate.

E N T I C E


----------



## Hairazor

Entering Narnia, the ice covered (everything)


N A R N I


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nine Angry Rats Nip Igor

J E W A D


----------



## Hairazor

Just exhale when agitated, Diane


D I A N E


----------



## Lambchop

Diane is aroused nibbling ears.

N I B B L


----------



## Goblin

Nobody in Boston brings lettuce

F H V P W


----------



## Lambchop

Finally his Viagra pill worked!

V I A G R


----------



## Hairazor

Vinegar is a great remover


E M O V E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elated mice ogled Velveeta enchiladas.

L I G E N


----------



## Hairazor

Lizards in Georgia enjoy nightfall

N I G H F


----------



## Goblin

Never invite ghosts home fearlessly


K T S P Q


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Killer Toads secrete poison quickly.

I O E O U


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irritable Otters Eat Ogres' Underwear

J R S F H


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Jack rabbit stomps fearsome hound.

A A T E O


----------



## Lambchop

After a terrible evening, ovulate.

A F T E R


----------



## Hairazor

Animals forage through eatery refuse


E A T E R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Enormous alligator targets elusive raccoon.

N L A L A


----------



## Hairazor

Never leave alligators lounging around

A R O U D


----------



## Lambchop

Artists rendition on unsoiled diapers.

D I A P R


----------



## Hairazor

Did I approve Patty's request


P A T T S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pesky Ants Take Twenty Sausages


E F H D C


----------



## Hairazor

Elvira finds haunted dogs chic

E L V I A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eleven Lemurs Visit Icy Alaska

H F E S B


----------



## Hairazor

Haunted forests easily scare Bumpkins

B U M P H


----------



## Goblin

Buy used mashed potatoes happily

U B R P M


----------



## Lambchop

Uncomfortable bras really pinch me.

P I N C H


----------



## Hairazor

People in Nirvana crave Heaven


H E A V E


----------



## Lambchop

He enjoyed Anna's vulgar ecstasy.

S T A S Y


----------



## Hairazor

Stay till Aunt Susie yodels


Y O D L S


----------



## Lambchop

Your old diaper looks saggy.

S A G G Y


----------



## Hairazor

Some aggressive guys goad yodelers 



A G E S V


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Silly Abyssinian grabbed Granny's yarn.

I B R R A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Itchy Bras Raise Rashy Areas

H Y T E D


----------



## Hairazor

Hated yesterday, the elephant died


E L R D D


----------



## Lambchop

Ezmarelda left reeking dirty diapers.

D I R T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Driving in rain turns yucky


Y U C K Y


----------



## Lambchop

Your underwear can kill you.

U N D E R


----------



## Hairazor

You never dress Easter Rabbits


Y O U T S


----------



## Lambchop

Your old underwear tastes salty.

S A L T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Someone ate Lulu's tasty yams


Y A M S S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yesterday a massive snowstorm struck.

E A A N T


----------



## Hairazor

Eating ants annoys neighborhood teens


T E E N S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Terrible entities entered numerous suburbs.

E N N U U


----------



## Hairazor

Events never necessitate unusual urges


E N V E N


----------



## Lambchop

Elderly nymphos viral exotic nudes.

N U D E S


----------



## Hairazor

Never underestimate dames escaping servitude 



N E V E R


----------



## Lambchop

Nasty Earl"s Viagra eating routine.

N A S T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Nearly all singles toast you


Y O U N E


----------



## Lizzyborden

Young otters upcycle nasty encyclopedias.

N A S T Y


----------



## Lambchop

No Allan! She's too young!

Y O U N G


----------



## Hairazor

Your only Uncle needs gum


G U M Y O


----------



## Lambchop

Gloria's underpants may yellow often.

O F T E N


----------



## Hairazor

Over fifty teens entered Narnia 



N A R N N


----------



## Lizzyborden

Noxious anorexic rats need niacin


----------



## Lambchop

Nancy and Roy's naughty nightmare.

N A N C Y


----------



## Hairazor

Never assume Nancy can't yodel


Y O D E L


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yes Oliver did eat lunch


Y P P A H


----------



## Hairazor

Your Pappy pitched a Hissy 


H I S S Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

He is still sadly yearning


----------



## Dreadmakr

S a d l y


----------



## Hairazor

Sadly, Adam died, like yesterday


Y E S T E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Young Esther sat totally enthralled.


----------



## Lambchop

You elderly sister tastes excellent.

T A S T E


----------



## Hairazor

Ten apes scampered through Eden

E D E N T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Enormous Demons Eating Naughty Teenagers
I apologize for forgetting to leave 5 letter last time. Not sure how I did that


B A T T Y


----------



## Hairazor

Bring attitude to the Yard


Y A R D B


----------



## Dreadmakr

You're a really dangerous beast


Y O U R E


----------



## Lambchop

Your old underwear rots eventually,

U N D E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Uniformed newbies don't entertain responsibly


----------



## Dreadmakr

Q l y p h


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quirky Little Yuppies Preach Harmony


K E G S V


----------



## Hairazor

Kitchen Elves gyrated so vainly


V A I N Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Violent Attackers Invading New York


----------



## Dreadmakr

A p p l e


----------



## Lambchop

Anna's purple panties look enticing. 

A N N A S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Another no nothing antagonist shouting.


N O N O T


----------



## Hairazor

Never organize nitpicking outside town


T O W N N


----------



## Dreadmakr

The open wound not needed


W O U N D


----------



## Hairazor

Women often understand new demands

D E M A W


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't ever mention acting weird


W E I R D


----------



## Hairazor

We!!, Everyone is really drunk

W E L L E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wicked Ellen literally loves evil


L O V E S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Old Vampires Egest Sauerkraut

H R W S F


----------



## Dreadmakr

He really wants some flapjacks


D I N E R


----------



## Hairazor

Diners insist never eat rutabagas 

R U T A B


----------



## Dreadmakr

Robert utilized totally absurd bargaining 



E G R A B


----------



## Hairazor

Every Goblin runs around Banshees 

N A N E V


----------



## Lambchop

Naughty aunt Nancy's extremely voluptuous.

N A N C Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Now a new character Yells


Y E L L S


----------



## Lambchop

Young, enchanting ladies lure studs.

S T U D S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Stop that unnecessary damnable shouting


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops...


S H O U T


----------



## Hairazor

She hid out under trestles


T U O H S


----------



## Dreadmakr

The unattended ostrich headed south


E N D E D


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone needs dreaded energy drinks

D R E A S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Drucilla relishes eating arachnid salads


C I L L A


----------



## Hairazor

Chilling in lovely Los Angeles 

A N G C H


----------



## Dreadmakr

Another naughty girl caught hitching


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops, did it again


H C T I H


----------



## Hairazor

How come there's images here

D R E H S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Drucilla rarely ever hears spirits


H E A R S


----------



## Hairazor

Haughty elephants artfully ring stones


S T O N R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Some trolls only need raisins


R A I S N


----------



## Hairazor

Really Agatha, I should know


K N I A R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Knitting needles injured Auntie Rose.

N E N U O


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nine Emus Nest Under Oaks


L E R C T


----------



## Hairazor

Lurch electrocuted rather cute turtles


T C S E H


----------



## Dreadmakr

The clown sat eating hummus


C L O W N


----------



## Hairazor

Clowns love owning wild newts

N E W T S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not everyone wants to sing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ You forgot your five letters so...because I noticed you used the first five letters of your second word the last time you played your letters are: E V E R Y

Evelyn vivaciously enchanted Rodney Young.

V I N O O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops... Your Right
Sorry about that.


Very interesting new octagonal opening


O C T A G


----------



## Hairazor

October comes then Autumn goes

G A T C C


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ghost always terrorize Canterville castle
OR
Goblins attempt to call collect



R O R E T


----------



## Hairazor

Rockets over roadways elicit terror 



T T E R O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Trying to eliminate rowdy ostriches 


Y D W O R


----------



## Hairazor

You don't worry over Raptors

S R O T P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Salted Raptor On Toast Please


T S A O T


----------



## Hairazor

Toasted shrimp are officially tasty

D R O L M


----------



## Lambchop

Donna releases orange liquid manure.

D O N N A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dozens of nasty new arachnids


R D I P S


----------



## Hairazor

Remember, don't impede people shopping


G N I E P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Goblin Ned Is Eating People


S I D E N


----------



## Hairazor

Suddenly I dropped every network


N E K Y T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Naughty Edward's kicking young trolls.


S K C I K


----------



## scareme

Someone knows companionship is kinky.

O N T F S


----------



## Lambchop

Olivia's neon tights feel sexy.

T I G H T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tonight I gave her truffles.


L F U R T


----------



## Hairazor

Let's fake urgent respiratory trouble

T E R Y U


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tyrannical elves ripped your underwear 


S E V L E


----------



## Hairazor

Seven elderly voles looked evil

D E E L E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Doesn't everyone else look evil?


Y R E V E


----------



## Hairazor

Yearly revenue estimates, very early


E S T V E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Every stinking troll venerates elves


R E N E V


----------



## Hairazor

Restlessness every night enervates Vivian

G E N E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Generally evil nymphs eating rats


R A L L Y


----------



## Hairazor

Radical Aliens left last year 

I R R A B


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm ready, Randy announced bravely


E V A R B


----------



## Hairazor

Evening Vampires are rarely bothered


B O T E V


----------



## Dreadmakr

Both of them eat vampires


S E R I P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Silly eels repose in parachutes.

I E E N A


----------



## Dreadmakr

I enjoy every nap available 


Y O J N E


----------



## Hairazor

You only just need energy


O N L Y W


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oogling nice looking young women


O G I C U


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Overly gigantic Iguanas canvass UFO.

V I G A F


----------



## Dreadmakr

Violent imps get away faster


T S T Y R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Testy satyr torments youthful rival.

E A O O I


----------



## Dreadmakr

Eating an orange over ice


R E V O R


----------



## Hairazor

Receive every visitor over Ramadan 



N A D A M


----------



## Dreadmakr

Now, another day's anticipated mayhem 


A N T I C


----------



## Hairazor

Artic nights turn into chaos 



C H A O S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Clarence hates all opera singers.


A R E P O


----------



## Hairazor

Articulate rats engage people online

I N A T P


----------



## Dreadmakr

I never ate that pumpkin


E L P O E P


----------



## Hairazor

Everyone looks pretty once everyone prepares

P S P T R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Please stop pulling that rope


E C N A D


----------



## Hairazor

Egg canapes need additional dressing

D R C A D


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't really care about druids


T U O B A


----------



## Hairazor

Thumbelina uses overly basic acrobatics

A S T A U


----------



## Dreadmakr

Astrid saw the alternate universe 


P O N M L


----------



## Hairazor

Postmen openly nix multiple labels


L M N O O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lamenting my need of Oreos


T A E R T


----------



## Hairazor

Tasers are every rascal's terror


R B C P T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Really bad corporal punishment type


A D N I K


----------



## Hairazor

Advance directive, now I know


K N O W N


----------



## Dreadmakr

Kansas natives only want noodles

S T N A W


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Santa teetotals nearly all winter.

A E E L I


----------



## Hairazor

All eerie events look interesting

L B E V Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Langoliers binging elicit violent yelling


I L L E Y


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ill, listless, lightheaded elves yawned.

L I I L A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Let it impress Lilith anyway


E R P M I


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Early risers perceive massive icicle.

A I E A C


----------



## Hairazor

All I eat actually comforts


C O M F O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Crazy old man fights ogres

O G R E S


----------



## Hairazor

Orange grass remains eye sore

W B Y A T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Weird bats yelling about termites


S E T I M


----------



## Hairazor

Seth enjoys time in Maine


M S E A A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many slow eaters are afraid

R E T A E


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rats Eat Twenty Apples Easily

G E T A S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Greedy elves tased appalled Santa.

R L A P A


----------



## Hairazor

Real live Alpacas parade around


A R O U D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Alaskan reindeer oppose unemployment decision.

L E P N E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Leaping elephants please naughty elves

S E V L E


----------



## Hairazor

Santa's Elves voted leaving Elfville


E E N T B


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Exhausted elves neglect toy building.

X L E O U


----------



## Dreadmakr

Xenia left Elvis outside undressed


S I V L E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Silvery icicles vibrate, lavishly entrancing.

I C I A N


----------



## Dreadmakr

I can impress anyone now

Y L P M I


----------



## Hairazor

You let Pam make icing


I S O U T


----------



## Dreadmakr

It sits only under tables


R E D N U


----------



## Hairazor

Rudolph endured demeaning noises unendingly 



N D M T P


----------



## Dreadmakr

No dirty mouth talk please!


H T U O M


----------



## Hairazor

Hearty thumps upset our Masterpiece 



M P S M T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mary Poppins says "My turn"

N I P O P


----------



## Hairazor

Nanny instantly poured out pop


M R T E C


----------



## Dreadmakr

My robot teaches electronics class

T O B O R


----------



## Hairazor

The older boys orchestrated races


B N P M Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Better not paint Mikey's yellow.


Y E K I M


----------



## Hairazor

Yelling excites Kimberly in mornings


N V P O R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not very popular or revered 

R E V E R << Cool, a palindrome )


----------



## Hairazor

Rarely ever visit every relative


V P O I M


----------



## Dreadmakr

Violent people only inspire mayhem


M E H A M


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many enjoy ham and melon.

A N A N E


----------



## Dreadmakr

And now another nauseating example

E L P M A


----------



## Hairazor

Elephants love people minding animals

K U P O B


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Kangaroos usually pocket obedient babies.

A S O B A


----------



## Hairazor

Ardith sighed over baby animals 



P M T V I


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pass me the vanilla icecream

M A E R C


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many agree Earth rotates counterclockwise.

A G A O O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Another guest accessing open opportunities

T S E U G


----------



## Hairazor

The sisters entertained ugly guests

C H R C W


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can he really continue waiting?

I T N O C


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I totally need oatmeal cookies.

I O E A O


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm only eating an orange.

G N A R O


----------



## Hairazor

Giant newts are really ornery


P M T R E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pralines make the rats excited

T I C X E


----------



## Hairazor

Toxic icing causes xray exams

B N O I R


----------



## Dreadmakr

But now only I remain

I Y L N O


----------



## Hairazor

I yell, "Let's now open"


P M N U T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Please make no unnecessary tones 

S E N O T


----------



## Hairazor

Send everyone notes on timesheets

B W E M P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Be wary every moment please

Y R E V E


----------



## Hairazor

You rarely ever vent everything


P B Y C K


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pennywise bites your chubby kids

S E T I B


----------



## Hairazor

Sipping English Tea in Boston


L M N Y R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Love my new yellow run-a-bout

O L L E Y


----------



## Hairazor

Only lonely ladies emit yodels


N T Y A V


----------



## Dreadmakr

No thank you aunty Venessa

Y T N U A


----------



## Hairazor

You'll take nursing under advisement

D C I T R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't carry it that roughly

H G U O R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Humongous goats unearth oxidized railroad.

U O N X A


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ugly Ogres Need Xtra Armor

T D S E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

The demons sautéed enormous rats 

N O M E D


----------



## Hairazor

Nomads obtain medical education degrees

H B Y O T


----------



## Dreadmakr

How 'bout you open that

C I D E M


----------



## Hairazor

Cider induces decidedly enjoyable memories 



M Y E L P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Must you electrocute little people?

E T U C O


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elegant toadies use credit often.

L O S R F


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lots of swiftly running freaks

K A E R F


----------



## Hairazor

Karen ate every re-fried frankfurter 



L M U T W


----------



## Dreadmakr

Let my ultraviolet toad wander

A R T L U


----------



## Hairazor

Are Raptors truly looking up


B U M P Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Busting up my pine yoke

G N I T S


----------



## Hairazor

Get night interns to simplify 



M A N T H


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many a night time howl

T H G I N


----------



## Hairazor

The Hobgoblin grows in Nature


P R I V S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Please return it very soon

N R T E R


----------



## Hairazor

Never reuse the Ectoplasm receiver


V E R P N


----------



## Dreadmakr

Very energetic rats pleasing nobody

C I T E G


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cats In Tights Exercise Gracefully

F S A D T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Frustrated, sick and darn tired

T S U R F


----------



## Hairazor

Time surfing Urchins refute future 



M P E C D


----------



## Dreadmakr

My personal experience can disagree

G A S I D


----------



## Hairazor

Green applesauce soiled Ingrid's dress


D R E A P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dreadmakr relishes eating apple pie

E L P P A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elated llamas prance prettily about.

L L R R B


----------



## Hairazor

Little liars recently robbed banks


P L M E T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Please let my elephant through 

H P E L E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hefty pelican enjoys large eel.

E E N A E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Electronic engineers never acknowledge elves

T C E L E


----------



## Hairazor

The celestial eclipse lacked energy 



B P M Y F


----------



## Dreadmakr

Betty pilfered my yellow flowers

Y T T E B


----------



## Hairazor

Yetis take the edible bits 



B I T S L


----------



## Dreadmakr

But it tasted something lousy

Y S U O L


----------



## Hairazor

You sent Uncle Olaf Lefsa 



M P B E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

My personal beliefs emphasize resistance.

A H P M E


----------



## Hairazor

Are Halloween parties morbidly extreme


N P C O L


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nine phantasms calling out loudly

S M S A T


----------



## Hairazor

She mans satellites at Telestar

D M O T F


----------



## Dreadmakr

Doing my own thing forever

G N I O D


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant Nudibranchs Invade Old Domiciles

E R T Y H


----------



## Hairazor

Earth rhythms tame your heart

A B N T E


----------



## Dreadmakr

A beautiful night to explore

T H G I N


----------



## Hairazor

This homemade gin is nasty

B I M H E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Buying it made him ecstatic 

C T A T S


----------



## Hairazor

Cat's tails are thought sensuous


M U B P T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Much understanding begets peaceful thoughts

E C A E P


----------



## Hairazor

Each century an eternity progresses

W H P I B


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What happened probably instigated Brexit.

H A R N R


----------



## Hairazor

Hairazor almost rented nine rooms


K L Y T W


----------



## Dreadmakr

Kicking lazy youths to win

H T U O Y


----------



## Hairazor

Help the uptown owners yodel

M K A S C


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many kids and some candy

Y D N A C


----------



## Hairazor

You don't need any candy

I N U L P


----------



## Dreadmakr

I never upset large phantoms.

E G R A L


----------



## Hairazor

Eagles grace rural airwaves loftily 

W B Y E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Why buy your electronics retail?

Y B Y H W


----------



## Hairazor

Your best "Yahoo" has wallop


L O J M P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Letting our jumping monsters play

R T S N M


----------



## Hairazor

Rest time starts now Mary


M E Y C W


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Empty Yard Craves Water

N S A T R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nobody said a thing radically

Y D O B N


----------



## Hairazor

You don't own bird's nests

A V K L N


----------



## Dreadmakr

A vile knife loving neurotic 

O R U E N


----------



## Hairazor

Ovid rarely uses energy nightly


M N O P E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many news organizations publish errors

R O R R E


----------



## Hairazor

Rory orders rare roast everyday

H I N B T


----------



## Dreadmakr

He is not being truthful 

H T U R T


----------



## Hairazor

He threw up right there


G B O M T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Got to buy out my Target

G N I O G


----------



## Hairazor

Going nightly into open Gigs


M P O T R


----------



## Dreadmakr

My personal opinion totally rejects


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, you forgot to leave five letters so I'm going to guess the letters are the second letter of each word because that's what I do.

Y E P O E

Yucky enchiladas poison orphaned elves.

U N O R L


----------



## Hairazor

Unknown nerds opened Riley's letter

I N T V R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oops, sorry about that.

I never tie velvet ropes 

S E P O R


----------



## Goblin

Some evil people only run

W T Y U D


----------



## Hairazor

Wild things you usually do


A B C I N


----------



## Dreadmakr

A body canceled intended naughtiness

L E C N A


----------



## Hairazor

Luna eclipse collected nation attention


O N T C Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only now they carry you

Y R R A C


----------



## Hairazor

You rarely run air conditioning

W E G T Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

White elephants gradually turn yellow

E T I H W


----------



## Hairazor

Enter the interior hall wisely

Y H B N T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yellow hares beating naughty turtles.

S E R A H


----------



## Hairazor

Some evasive rabbits avoided highways

R B U T N


----------



## Dreadmakr

Running backwards until the night

L I T N U


----------



## Goblin

Lions in Tennessee never understand

F H W Q P


----------



## Hairazor

Future hospital workers quit partying


P B T O M


----------



## Dreadmakr

Peanut Butter, Tomato over Macaroni 

R E T U B


----------



## Hairazor

Really elderly turtles use bathtubs

B R T T O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Bullies rampaging terrorize timid ogres.

S E R G O


----------



## Hairazor

Seeing everyone rage gets old


O D S Y G


----------



## Dreadmakr

I whole heartedly agree.

One darkly sinister young ghoul.

T E E W S


----------



## Hairazor

Twenty early eels will squirm

W B Y R S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Winged beasts yielding radioactive swords

D R O W S


----------



## Hairazor

Drones roar over windswept streets

F G Y R A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Fierce goatheaded Yagyō-san raiding Arizona 

O Y G A Y


----------



## Acurr

two eerie eyes watched sinister
TOFYB


----------



## Dreadmakr

???????

Tickling our favorite yelping beast

T S A E B


----------



## Hairazor

The stereo antennae exploded backward


U N M I R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Until now my intuition ruled 

D E L U R


----------



## Hairazor

Deadly eels love underwater ripples


R P L S T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Relaxing people love sipping tea.

E L P O E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Elves love picking oranges early.

L O I R A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Leave orange iridescent rats alone

T N E C S


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The naughty elves cursed Santa.

H A L U A


----------



## Dreadmakr

He ate lousy undercooked anteater

R E T A E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Really excellent tromboners are rare.

E X R R A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Extreme xenophobes rarely react appropriately 

T C A E R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

These cats are exceptionally robust.

H A R X O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Herbs and roasted xenomorph omelet 

T S A O R


----------



## Hairazor

The Saints are openly revered 



M O R B T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Most ordinary rabbits beat turtles 

Y R A N I


----------



## Hairazor

Yodeling randomly and nattering incessantly


B I M T U


----------



## Dreadmakr

Bigston industries manufactures tiny utensils 

N T S G B


----------



## Hairazor

Never take Security Guard's badges


B M O R Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Busy making our robots yesterday

Y A D R E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yesterday's adventures dim rather easily.

E D I A A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Experimentally developing improved audio animatronics 

O I D U A


----------



## Hairazor

Ouija is daring underworld action


K L P N Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Kindly Licensed Practical Nurses yodeling 

E S R U N


----------



## Hairazor

Easter Sunday reminds us naturally


N Y E S T


----------



## Dreadmakr

New York elitists stomping tourist

P M O T S


----------



## Hairazor

Prime Minister offers thanks Sunday


M N O P I


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many newbie opinions prove ignorance

I B W E N


----------



## Hairazor

I bet we eat Nutrients


V I R T A


----------



## Dreadmakr

Vanity is really the antagonist 

G A T N A


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Granola attracted tiny natural army.

R T I A R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ready to implement another restoration

E R I P S


----------



## Hairazor

Early risers interrupt peaceful sleep


L K J O W


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lovable kitten jumps on woman.

O I U N O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only in Utah, not Oklahoma 

H A L K O


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Halloween aficionado's lycanthrope knelt ominously.

A F Y N M


----------



## Dreadmakr

A frightful yarn narrated menacingly 

E T I R F


----------



## Hairazor

Every time I read, fantastic

B V I T R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beckoning vistas invite travel recreation.

E I N R E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Every individual needs regular entertainment 

S D E E N


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seven Dusty Elephants Eat Nuts

F E R G S


----------



## Dreadmakr

Frankenstein's experiments revitalized grave salvage

L A T I V


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lately all travel is voided.

A L R S O


----------



## Dreadmakr

A loud roar sounded out.

D N U O S


----------



## Hairazor

Dingos need unending official support 



C N O T I


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can not open the image

E G A M I


----------



## Hairazor

Edgar got animated magical images 



F O M N T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Flat out mean nasty tyrant.

Y T S A N


----------



## Hairazor

You think Sue ate Nachos


L P O U R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Letting people out under restraint 

T N I A R


----------



## Hairazor

Tuesday night is already reserved


M B R E O


----------



## Dreadmakr

My burro rarely eats oats.

O R R U B


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Often, rambunctious Rudolph upset Blitzen.

F A U P L


----------



## Hairazor

Feeling all upset, positively livid


M N O P Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many notably odd people yelling

G N I Y L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good News In Your Letter

H E J D H


----------



## Dreadmakr

He's eating juicy delicious hamburgers

Y C I U J


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Young Christmas icicles unite joyfully.

O H C N O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only hard core nihilist objected

C E J B O


----------



## Hairazor

Come eat jumbo burgers, Olivia

W B N U F


----------



## Dreadmakr

We better not undermine Franky

R E D N U


----------



## Hairazor

Reading every day nourishes understanding

D C T M P


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't count that money please.

Y E N O M


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yellow elves need obvious medicine.

E L E B E


----------



## Hairazor

Elephants lead elderly blind elephants 



N O P Y D


----------



## Dreadmakr

Night owls planting yellow daisies 

T H G I N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Terrified hens gather in net.

E E A N E


----------



## Dreadmakr

Elegant Ellen Ate Numerous Elderberries

Y R R E B


----------



## Hairazor

You rarely reveal early Birthdays


N J L O P


----------



## Dreadmakr

New Jersey leaping over Pennsylvania

A I N A V


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aunts imagine Nirvana after Vodka.

U M I F O


----------



## Dreadmakr

Useless misinformation is flowing openly

S W O L F


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surprisingly Wolves often love flowers.

U O F O L


----------



## Hairazor

Unusual opulent flow of lava


M N O Y T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Many naughty otters yawning together

R E T T O


----------



## Hairazor

Rita entered the training office


T N P E Y


----------



## Dreadmakr

Totally nutty people, especially you

Y T T U N


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yesterday ten termites understandably nested.

E E E N E


----------



## Hairazor

Ellen eats energy nutrients everyday


B P O L M


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baudy Penguins Offend Lady Mice

D S E R T


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don served everyone rotten tomatoes 

Y R E V E


----------



## Hairazor

Yearly reviews enervate valued employees 



B N O P L


----------



## Dreadmakr

Bet no on passes Lois

E N O L A


----------



## Hairazor

Eat now or later Annie?

G B U R G


----------



## Dreadmakr

Good boys unfailingly respect girls

T C E P S


----------



## Goblin

Those camels eat people sometimes
H W P S T


----------



## Hairazor

Howie was practicing somersaults today

B U L O R


----------



## Goblin

Buy unusual lights once repaired

*W Y Z U X*


----------



## Hairazor

Why you zonking up Xrays

T N O P R


----------



## Goblin

The naughty ostrich probably ran

*U H W S Q*


----------



## Hairazor

Unsung heroes work silently Quint

M B R E C


----------



## Goblin

Many bears read educational cookbooks

*R C P S Z*


----------



## Hairazor

Rescue cat pet service zone

N B E C T


----------



## Goblin

Never buy electric cymbals today

*E O S Y V*


----------



## Hairazor

Every other Sunday you vape

D F T B O


----------



## Goblin

Do fat teachers buy onions

*U B W X P*


----------



## Hairazor

Unwrap bubble wrapped X-ray parts

S D R B I


----------



## Goblin

Some dumb rabbits buy insurance

*T O A D*


----------



## Hairazor

Turn off all distractions

C N I T R


----------



## Goblin

Can nothing in Texas run
B M R S P


----------



## Hairazor

Benny's membership reserved spacious parking

C V O Y T


----------



## Goblin

Cold vampires only yield Thursday

R U N S X


----------



## Hairazor

Randy understood Nancy's sinus x-rays 

K N B T E


----------



## Goblin

Kill no bats that enter

J T P W A


----------



## Hairazor

Just temporarily put weapons away

Y F R D E


----------



## Goblin

Young frogs really don't eat

K G E V Q


----------



## Hairazor

Keep giving everyone validated quotes

S R T Y W


----------



## Goblin

Save rat traps ypu want

R W S P N


----------



## Hairazor

Really wild squirrels pitch nuts 

C U P O M


----------



## Goblin

Cows usually pay on Monday


----------



## Goblin

Goblin said:


> Cows usually pay on Monday


S W U S P


----------



## Hairazor

Spying will usually suspend privacy 

A B V U P


----------



## Goblin

Angry bats visit unusual people

W C P M R


----------



## Hairazor

Wide concrete provides more room

C O T Y E


----------



## Goblin

Can old tourists yell everyday

P N E G A


----------



## Hairazor

Pete's negative energy gives anguish 

N B T E E


----------



## Goblin

Nobody buys the edible elephants

M Y C P S


----------



## Hairazor

My youth crept past senility

M I T E R


----------



## Dreadmakr

Must I tolerate every relative

Y R E V E


----------



## Halloween Jokes

You really eat vampire eyes

H S O G T


----------



## Hairazor

History shows October ghosts triumphant 

T T U N D


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Terrible Tommy unloaded newspapers daily.

E O N E A


----------



## Hairazor

Every one needs examinations annually 

B P M O L


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Blitzen prances majestically over lakes.

L R A V A


----------



## Hairazor

Luna revolutions are very advanced 

B T R M O


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bernie Trump Rad Match for Office

G H J B P


----------



## Hairazor

Ghosts have jumping beans perfected 

R Y M O P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rudolph yearns mightily over Prancer.

U E I V R


----------



## Hairazor

Usually evening is very restful 

M N B R T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My neighbors bought radiant tinsel. 🎅

Y E O A I 🤶


----------



## Hairazor

Yelling erratically only annoys innocents 

D U T W L


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing Useful Tasks Wins Love

J D M S B


----------



## Hairazor

January doesn't meander slowly by

L M Y R E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lucy maliciously yanked Rhonda's ear.

U A A H A


----------



## Hairazor

Ursula's Aunt always has anxiety 

P O M Y R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Powerful Ogres migrate yearly review.

O G I E E


----------



## Hairazor

Only ghouls ingest electric eels

B M B A C


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buy My Brother Another Car 

H D H V B


----------



## Hairazor

Heaven does have Verbal Bibles

N P H T E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No person has total empathy.

O E A O M


----------



## Hairazor

Over eager ants oppose mud

M N E R T


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many nice Egrets recommend toads.

A I G E O


----------



## Hairazor

As I grandstand, everyone ogles

B M I T R


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Bitter Maggie illustrates total rage.

I A L O A


----------



## Hairazor

I asked Lola over afterwards

P M O F T


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Please make omelets for tomorrow

A M A S L


----------



## Hairazor

Animals make a satisfied life

P N B O Y


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Preferably not biting or yelling

E D C B A


----------



## Hairazor

Each date could bring another

M I P B W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Most interesting people bake Wednesdays

I L M S N


----------



## Hairazor

I lost my sister's number

V O T B E


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Violent obsession tortures benevolent elders

T S E L M


----------



## Hairazor

Ten Salem elders lectured Mystics

P U T R C


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Putrid ugly tyrants require contempt 

L M P D Y


----------



## Hairazor

Lady Marmalade probably doesn't yodel

I N R E V


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I've never really embraced violence

S L A S H 🤣


----------



## Hairazor

Silky Labradoodles are seriously hunky

N Y R E V


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

New York Rangers eleven victories 🤣 

T H S A B


----------



## Hairazor

theater hounds select alternate billboards

M Y B T R


----------



## Goblin

Must you bite the rat

V H R T C


----------



## Hairazor

Vehicles have rather tight controls

C I P E W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Copernicus is perpetually earth weary

L O T R A


----------



## Hairazor

Lots of Traitors ruin America

V Y P R E


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Vindicate your prior respectable ethos

E D C B A


----------



## Hairazor

Each day Cockatoos bray aloud 

D U T E W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Don't unravel the electrical wire

H O P R E


----------



## Hairazor

Honey on pumpernickel rye, enjoy

M I B R W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Many internet bullies request whipping

N A R P E


----------



## Hairazor

Narrow aisles rarely prevent escape

N N I T C


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Nick Nolte is the cop

E M W A C


----------



## Hairazor

Every morning we accept congratulations

M U B T W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Militant urban boys tragically wasted

H O D U V


----------



## Hairazor

Hold outs don't understand viewpoints 

C B W M O


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Collective bargaining with men obfuscate

L E F R I


----------



## Hairazor

Let's eat fried rice, Irene

C Y E P O


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Can you employ people objectively

W I T H O


----------



## Hairazor

Witches in the hotel observatory

B U T R C


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Be unlike the rest consistently

J B L O M


----------



## Hairazor

Jumping beans leap over marbles

W B Y C T


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Why bake your cake tomorrow?

L S A R M


----------



## Hairazor

Listen silently as reader mumbles

N U R E M


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

New unusual remedy excites magically

C E R M A


----------



## Hairazor

Creating extra reality means awareness

M I T R W


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Meghan is the "Royal [witch]"

T S O R L


----------



## Hairazor

Top soil on roses lasts

N T P B Y


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Never try posturing, be yourself

L A R N S


----------



## Hairazor

Laughing always raises nice sensations

V N O Y T


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Vegas never overshadowed your talents

R S O L E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Really soulful Ogres love elves.

E O G O L


----------



## Hairazor

Every Ogre gets Ogre love 

N U F R C


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Needing unusual favors really costs

L R E A K


----------



## Hairazor

Learning really enervates all kids 

C U M P E


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Comely undergarments make passionate elves.

O N A A L


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Only nature allows amorous love

S R E L M


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Santa really enjoys lively music.

A E N I U


----------



## Hairazor

Actually everyone needs intriguing unicorns 

C I N B O


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Certainly instant nastiness badly offends

P C O B L


----------



## Hairazor

Pink colors offset blues, Lucinda

M T V O W


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many tiny Voles obtained wheat.

A I O B H


----------



## Hairazor

Actually I only buy housewares 

N T R P I


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Need that reputable private investigator 

S T O R M


----------



## Hairazor

Start taking over room management

M N U T P


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Medical necrosis usually takes precedent

L S L G K


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lively Santa loves giving kittens.

I A O I I


----------



## Hairazor

I am one interesting individual

M N B R W


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many new brides resent weddings.

A E R E E


----------



## Hairazor

Alright everyone, rally everyone else

P T N R E


----------

